# Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali



## Supply&Demand

Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali

Hours after Jamaat top leader Delawar Hossain Sayedee was sentenced to death, Jamaat and Shibir activists set fire to a temple and houses of Hindu community at different parts of Noakhali on Thursday.

Two people were killed as the activists clashed with law enforcers at different points of the district town, reports our Noakhali correspondent.

Md Khokon, 17, a tempo helper, received a bullet wound in the clash around 3:45pm, locals said.

Doctors pronounced Khokon dead after he was rushed to Noakhali Medical College Hospital at 4:00pm, said medical sources.

================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kayoze

Hundereds of Hindu Temples destroyed have been destroyed in BD over the years but wonder why people of subcontient seem to only remember Babri Masjid.!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Soumitra

I don't know what Hindu's have done against Jamaatiis. I hope the govt. takes strict action against the perpetrators as well as protects the minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

I wonder when the Kolkatta Jamaati's will start their violence?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

That's typical jamat. Anyway it will only go against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kaniska

This is really unfortunate and sad affair..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

its a shame , really. these people are really backward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

27 killed as Jamaat men run riot across country

"_THAKURGAON

About 1,500 Jamaat-Shibir men took out a procession from Goreya Bazaar in Sadar upazila after the verdict and attacked 10/15 shops and 10/12 houses of Awami League men and the Hindu community.

Police and BGB teams rushed there and fired blank shots and tear shells to disperse the attackers.

Encircling the law enforcers, the marauding Jamaat-Shibir men started to throw brick-bats and, at one stage, closed in to fight them.


Police opened fire to escape, leaving one Firoz, 24, dead on the spot and about eight to 10 injured.

*Rubel, a 13-year-old Shibir supporter, was found lying dead, bullet-hit, inside a shop later.*

When locals rushed one Munir Uddin, 20, and Nironjon, 25, of Goreya village to Thakurgaon Sadar Hospital, doctors declared them dead, said Rezaul Karim, officer-in-charge of Thakrugaon Police Station._"

Don't Understand what a thirteen year old boy has to do with all these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

Supply&Demand said:


> Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali
> 
> Hours after Jamaat top leader Delawar Hossain Sayedee was sentenced to death, Jamaat and Shibir activists set fire to a temple and houses of Hindu community at different parts of Noakhali on Thursday.
> 
> Two people were killed as the activists clashed with law enforcers at different points of the district town, reports our Noakhali correspondent.
> 
> Md Khokon, 17, a tempo helper, received a bullet wound in the clash around 3:45pm, locals said.
> 
> Doctors pronounced Khokon dead after he was rushed to Noakhali Medical College Hospital at 4:00pm, said medical sources.
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> where are the Jamaatis here? why the hell are they targeting Hindus in Bangladesh!!!



Bunch of Fascist Xenophobes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

The thing with cowards is - they always attack the defenceless and the weak to prove their machismo to themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

And they got billion dollars from Moun Mohan Singh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

I assume Hindus represent the largest minority group in Bd and as such these extremists Muslims cant just go and massacre every 15 people out of 100  
It is very difficult to dominate 15% of the population and think that you may get away with it . Furthermore it might lead to ever lasting civil war within the country .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

57 Jamat activist, 1 Border Guard , 7 Police and 5 Awamileague activists are dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

This is a RAWAMI conspiracy to defame saint like Jamaat


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> 57 Jamat activist, 1 Border Guard , 7 Police and 5 Awamileague activists are dead!



Kobiraz, may I request you to post the news on following thread, thx

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...itting-worst-genocide-bangladesh-history.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## True pakistani 22

Iam from Rara Punjab City in Pakistan
here in my region there is Old Hindus Temple which was created 500 year Ago by Hindu,s 
we has not destroyed that Temple yet 
if your Respect Masjid than u have to Respect Other religions Temple to 

personally i think this is Move by some foreigners to divide Hindu-Muslims Unity in BD (Raw)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

True pakistani 22 said:


> Iam from Rara Punjab City in Pakistan
> here in my region there is Old Hindus Temple which was created 500 year Ago by Hindu,s
> we has not destroyed that Temple yet
> if your Respect Masjid than u have to Respect Other religions Temple to
> 
> personally i think this is Move by some foreigners to divide Hindu-Muslims Unity in BD (Raw)



really mate,you are a true muslim and a true pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jamatis are anti Bangladesh and anti human from start.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## animelive

PlanetWarrior said:


> You need help. Plenty of it. Why don't you join your buddies and try burning down a temple in the USA. That is if you truly live there



Stop taunting him, net thing you know, he will go and bomb whitehouse  better ignore these extremists

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Captain Spark

If Muslims can kill Hindus freely here in India, then why not in Bangladesh.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

India perhaps should offer citizenship to BD Hindus. Least we can do. Then the Muslims in BD can do what their co-religionists normally do (as seen in other countries) in any scenario when they run out of non-Muslims to kill - they turn on each other and start killing each other. 

Feel sad for Muslims, they claim Islam is the religion of peace, but they are never at peace. Always angry and wanting to hurt others or destroy somthing  Hopefully one day you guys will mature and learn to live like civil human beings...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

animelive said:


> Stop taunting him, net thing you know, he will go and bomb whitehouse  better ignore these extremists



So the jammat doesn't like Hindus, to put it mildly that is. I'm a strict atheist, how would I be treated in Bangladesh? No intention to troll sir, just asking.


----------



## shree835

This is the limit of this TABLIGI JAMAT.


----------



## animelive

Dillinger said:


> So the jammat doesn't like Hindus, to put it mildly that is. I'm a strict atheist, how would I be treated in Bangladesh? No intention to troll sir, just asking.



I know many shibirs and Jamati whoa re good but if you are talking about extremists, then if you are not Muslim, you deserve no place in BD. Take Al zakir and Msaint for an example

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dillinger

animelive said:


> I know many shibirs and Jamati whoa re good but if you are talking about extremists, then if you are not Muslim, you deserve no place in BD. Take Al zakir and Msaint for an example



If you don't find it to be intrusive, what's your personal view? Do the Jammat and its associated extremist element demand an overturning of the secular laws of Bangladesh?


----------



## Captain Spark

Al-zakir said:


> Hindus aren&#8217;t neutral body in BD. They sided with Awami against Muslims population. If something happening to them then it&#8217;s their own asking. They are to take responsibility of their own action.



Then why were temples burnt ??......did the jamatis burn any mosque.


----------



## Skallagrim

ShadowFaux said:


> This is a legitimate post. Do you have proof otherwise?
> 
> No agreement with the content? What part of the following didn't you get?



Even if the news is true just one instance of setting fire on a temple and on some houses in Noakhali doesn't mean Hindus all over BD are targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Dillinger said:


> If you don't find it to be intrusive, what's your personal view? Do the Jammat and its associated extremist element demand an overturning of the secular laws of Bangladesh?



Jamat itself isn't Islamic, completely, hence they don't gain support from mainstream Mosque goers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Bd is going through civil war. No one safe in civil war.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bharti and awami has been enjoying the death my muslim brothers for last several days yet now they playing acting as victims. What!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

I heard about killings of other Jammats t0o..Is it true????


----------



## my2cents

Al-zakir said:


> Hindus arent neutral body in BD. They sided with Awami against Muslims population. If something happening to them then its their own asking. They are to take responsibility of their own action.



How is siding with Awami is against Muslims?? You have to quantify your statement!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Bangladeshi people are upset. This was to happen.


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> Bangladeshi people are upset. This was to happen.



You mean torching Hindu temples?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

ShadowFaux said:


> You mean torching Hindu temples?



People will go nuts, there is too much targeted violence.

BD government needs to stop the violence or IMO army should take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

neutral_person said:


> Yeah only in a Jamatis book would it be fair game for 90% population to fight 7% population. Come attack us Hindus in India, we will see how brave you are then



Number of jamaatis have been killed. What are you expecting here from Jamaatis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> Bangladeshi people are upset. This was to happen.



Not really. Its just BD's wanna-be Taliban. Hindus in BD are being attacked because apparently they have voted for the "wrong" party. Doesnt get any more despicable than this.

The only people in BD that deserve to be angry are the Hindus, they suffered the brunt of the attacks in 71, and even today it goes on. But I guess its too much for Muslims to look at the pain of non-Muslims who will whine about that one mosque 22 years ago that was bought down, while Pakistani and BD Muslims kill and raze temples on a weekly basis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

WebMaster said:


> Number of jamaatis have been killed. What are you expecting here from Jamaatis?



If they are really brave then they must go against the BD police. But no they arent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

WebMaster said:


> Number of jamaatis have been killed. What are you expecting here from Jamaatis?



Jamatis got killed because they tries to cause problem for ordinary people still how hindus are responsible for all this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

neutral_person said:


> Not really. Its just BD's wanna-be Taliban. Hindus in BD are being attacked because apparently they have voted for the "wrong" party. Doesnt get any more despicable than this.
> 
> The only people in BD that deserve to be angry are the Hindus, they suffered the brunt of the attacks in 71, and even today it goes on. But I guess its too much for Muslims to look at the pain of non-Muslims who will whine about that one mosque 22 years ago that was bought down, while Pakistani and BD Muslims kill and raze temples on a weekly basis



How many Muslims are killed in this recently and how many Hindus are killed?


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> People will go nuts, there is too much targeted violence.
> 
> BD government needs to stop the violence or IMO army should take over.



Dear @WebMaster, in each and every case police were defending themselves and the innocent people. The people you referred to are not more than 5% according to the last few poll results. 

Govt is showing enough restraint. If army takes over, they will just shoot all of them down for good.


I will say at last, what you are thinking to be true, is not true. Bangladeshi people will never tolerate jamat burning down temples. Jamat is cornered. They are attacking the police and general people everywhere. Soon the general public will take over the streets and then govt won't be able to stop them from taking care of Shibir themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amatoxin

WebMaster said:


> Number of jamaatis have been killed. What are you expecting here from Jamaatis?



The question to be asked is what the Jaamatis require, protesting does not mean destroying temples and attacking the minorities, this trait is not very uncommon in our region..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> Hindus arent neutral body in BD. They sided with Awami against Muslims population. If something happening to them then its their own asking. They are to take responsibility of their own action.



When this thread was posted here, i was sitting with two hindu kumar Nath and Chakrabarti. Both strong nationalists and are injured now ( fractured bone) for their BNP political activities while you are safe somewhere in USA. I just want to say don't generalize.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> How many Muslims are killed in this recently and how many Hindus are killed?



People have a higher chance of getting killed if they attack police with bombs and fire-arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

hussain0216 said:


> The hindus are integral in the abuse of bangladeshs muslims
> 
> The awami munafik types and hindus are in league together, *cut the head off one *and other will fall



Interesting, if people of other religions express even a fraction of such extremism towards you folks, you won't waste any time to assume victimhood and label them as islamophobe and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> How many Muslims are killed in this recently and how many Hindus are killed?




How many mosques Hindus have burned down in BD in the last 100 years, and how many temples Muslims have burned down in BD in the last week? I can guarantee you the answer to the 2nd part is higher...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

ShadowFaux said:


> Dear @WebMaster, in each and every case police were defending themselves and the innocent people. The people you referred to are not more than 5% according to the last few poll results.
> 
> Govt is showing enough restraint. If army takes over, they will just shoot all of them down for good.
> 
> 
> I will say at last, what you are thinking to be true, is not true. Bangladeshi people will never tolerate jamat burning down temples. Jamat is cornered. They are attacking the police and general people everywhere. Soon the general public will take over the streets and then govt won't be able to stop them from taking care of Shibir themselves.



5% is a lot. They are still your countrymen. There is a reason they are doing what they are doing. What seems to be the reason, i think you BD members know better.

Burning and killing must be condemned. But what about the killings of Jamaatis?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amatoxin

WebMaster said:


> How many Muslims are killed in this recently and how many Hindus are killed?



If we go by the number of kills, the protesters wanted to have some violence and they did, can you elaborate your pov?


----------



## RKhan

WebMaster said:


> Bangladeshi people are upset. This was to happen.



You seem to be condoning this type of behavior (targeting places of worship).

It's disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

DRDO said:


> Jamatis got killed because they tries to cause problem for ordinary people still how hindus are responsible for all this ??



From what i hear Jamatis are being targeted and eliminated by the government. In return, they are targeting what they think seems to be the cause.



RKhan said:


> You seem to be condoning this type of behavior (targeting places of worship).
> 
> It's disgusting.



That is not true. Read my posts above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> Burning and killing must be condemned. But what about the killings of Jamaatis?



You seem to think Hindus are killing Jamaatis in a Holocaust like fashion. Most of the BD Govt is Muslims anyways... most of the Jamaatis are war criminals from 71, so deserve to get punished (not death). The ones that died rioted against the Govt police force, how can you blame that specifically on one religion.


----------



## Maira La

ShadowFaux said:


> Dear @WebMaster, in each and every case police were defending themselves and the innocent people. The people you referred to are not more than 5% according to the last few poll results.



That's a lot bro, like 5 out of every 100 people! I always believed we're smarter than middle easterners. Let's not kill our brothers simply because of ideological differences!


----------



## KS

I think the only solution is Pak must take in the pak-sympathetic Jamatis who dont believe in the liberation war anyways.

They just cant fit into the BD society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

WebMaster said:


> From what i hear Jamatis are being targeted and eliminated by the government. In return, they are targeting what they think seems to be the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. Read my posts above.



What can be done when there govt is pro Indian! It acts according to the demands of india! Awami league is worst party! All bangali are criticizing it.


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> From what i hear Jamatis are being targeted and eliminated by the government. In return, they are targeting what they think seems to be the cause.



SO the solution for this is to kill Hindus. True. I think I see where the Islamic militancy thinking comes from.

Next time a Congress (Hindu) supporter kills a BJP (Hindu) supporter, I will make sure to go and torch the nearest mosque in my vicinity and kill a few dozen muslims while at it. Pathetic thinking...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

neutral_person said:


> You seem to think Hindus are killing Jamaatis in a Holocaust like fashion. Most of the BD Govt is Muslims anyways... most of the Jamaatis are war criminals from 71, so deserve to get punished (not death). The ones that died rioted against the Govt police force, how can you blame that specifically on one religion.



I don't seem to think nothing. From what i hear Jamaatis (innocent) were being targeted and killed. There were not protesting or involved in illegal activities by the government. Government holds pro-Indian view.. so we know why Jamaatis would attack a certain group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

neutral_person said:


> Next time a Congress (Hindu) supporter kills a BJP (Hindu) supporter, I will make sure to go and *torch the nearest mosque* in my vicinity and* kill a few dozen muslims* while at it. Pathetic thinking...



Happens all the time, no?


----------



## RKhan

hussain0216 said:


> Our ancestores converted because Islam was superior to pagan hinduism, and we didnt want to worship lingams like hindus did
> 
> So we left the pagans to their fate they deserved



I'm basically atheist so let me explain to you something. 
In a previous post you call the hindus and other minorities of the different kingdoms of the subcontinent at the time cowards because a foreign power took out the small kingdoms one at a time. Due to monetary reasons and in order to preserve their future generations from either becoming slaves or not existing. So some people of the subcontinent chose to convert. Now don't look at this as an attack on Islam since many religions have done this throughout history. Use this as opportunity to get rid of your false sense of supremacy and look at what you REALLY are.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Amatoxin

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> That's a lot bro, like 5 out of every 100 people! I always believed we're smarter than middle easterners. Let's not kill our brothers simply because of ideological differences!



Yes but if those 5 want to kill and get killed what do you do, let them have a go at it?


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> 5% is a lot. They are still your countrymen. There is a reason they are doing what they are doing. What seems to be the reason, i think you BD members know better.
> 
> Burning and killing must be condemned. But what about the killings of Jamaatis?



Each and every life is precious. But you have to understand, they were attacking the police with bricks, sticks, bombs and firearms. Live grenades were recovered earlier. And they are doing all that because their leader was sentenced to death by the court of law. All of the crimes were proven. If you were in the court, you wouldn't be able to hold your tears when poor Madhusudan was testifying against Syedi. Syedi forefully converted Manoranjan's family and assured them that no harm will be done to them. After a few days Madhusudan found out that Syedi came to his place and gang-raped his wife. 

Now, the blind followers of this horrible person are targeting Hindu population again. They will get a 71 style beating if they make things any worse. Trust me, I am in Dhaka; I'm seeing the hatred in common Bangladeshis against those extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## neutral_person

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Happens all the time, no?



Apparently thats what happens to Hindus in Pak/BD, as you can see by their diminishing numbers since 1947...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

neutral_person said:


> SO the solution for this is to kill Hindus. True. I think I see where the Islamic militancy thinking comes from.
> 
> Next time a Congress (Hindu) supporter kills a BJP (Hindu) supporter, I will make sure to go and torch the nearest mosque in my vicinity and kill a few dozen muslims while at it. Pathetic thinking...



No, that is your solution. The solution is to stop targeting Jamaatis and hear them out. They are Bengali citizens as well.

Charge them for war crimes? Why now? 

First focus on the war crimes currently conducted by the Indian forces THEN go 40 years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> I don't seem to think nothing. From what i hear Jamaatis (innocent) were being targeted and killed. There were not protesting or involved in illegal activities by the government. Government holds pro-Indian view.. so we know why Jamaatis would attack a certain group.



So we can kill all Kashmiris or other Muslims that hold pro-Pak view? Thanks for the heads up on that. I think I should not waste any of my time on you...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> That's a lot bro, like 5 out of every 100 people! I always believed we're smarter than middle easterners. Let's not kill our brothers simply because of ideological differences!



Bro, each and every loss of life pains me. But what should police do when jamat shibir activists are attacking them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

WebMaster said:


> No, that is your solution. The solution is to stop targeting Jamaatis and hear them out. They are Bengali citizens as well.
> 
> Charge them for war crimes? Why now?
> 
> First focus on the war crimes currently conducted by the Indian forces THEN go 40 years back.



Nope you can play around all you want, that is exactly what you suggested. It only didnt appeal you that much because instead of a Hindu, a member of the Muslim Ummah was being killed. Oh the horror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

ShadowFaux said:


> Bro, each and every loss of life pains me. But what should police do when jamat shibir activists are attacking them?



Jamaatis are idiot? They are targeting the police for no reason?

Something to think about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Some people are deliberately feeding false info to the readers. At least 5 seperate video records can be found where Jamatis were killed in point blank range!! I have always said that if anything goes wrong in this country- victim will always be the minority. Jamat will regain their popularity back 5-10 years later!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

neutral_person said:


> Nope you can play around all you want, that is exactly what you suggested. It only didnt appeal you that much because instead of a Hindu, a member of the Muslim Ummah was being killed. Oh the horror



I don't care what you THINK i suggested, move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amatoxin

WebMaster said:


> I don't seem to think nothing. From what i hear Jamaatis (*innocent*) were being targeted and killed. There were not protesting or involved in illegal activities by the government. Government holds pro-Indian view.. so we know why Jamaatis would attack a certain group.




1. Do you call jamaatis destroying temples *'innocent'* and want to beat up the police?
2. Why does it make only 'Jamaatis' the insecure lot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

WebMaster said:


> I don't seem to think nothing. From what i hear Jamaatis (innocent) were being targeted and killed. There were not protesting or involved in illegal activities by the government. Government holds pro-Indian view.. so we know why Jamaatis would attack a certain group.



The same was said by west Pakistanis when East Pakistan was crushed under Military rule and the result we all know. Any way these Jamaati guys are tiny minority and will be under control by security forces.

Judgement was given and the entire procedure of law has been followed, These Barbaric acts should be condemned and I am surprised to see people supporting them.

Some one do want to create a civil war like situation with these sold out Jamaati guys and destabilize South Asia. But they will not succeed, The guys in Bengal are not like Middle east or Afghanistan who will take up arms for simple things and do Barbaric acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Amatoxin said:


> 1. Do you call jamaatis destroying temples *'innocent'* and want to beat up the police?
> 2. Why does it make only 'Jamaatis' the insecure lot?



1) Parenthesis is used to indicate the innocent Jamaatis, not the jamaatis who are burning down temples etc.
2) That's something to ask them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> Jamaatis are idiot? They are targeting the police for no reason?
> 
> Something to think about.



They wanna destabilize the country. From a good source I came to know that they wanna start a riot. 

Jamat leaders are using these kids to be safe themselves. I have a few shibir friends. I know how they are brainwashed. yes, they are not stupid. They are brainwashed. They blindly follow what their leader tell them. 

Now, what is the goal of jamat? Exactly the mindset you are having right now. They wanna gain the sympathy of common men home and abroad. 

Syedi wasn't innocent. He was tried and punished in the court of law of Bangladesh. I hope you will honor that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maira La

neutral_person said:


> Apparently thats *what happens to Hindu*s in Pak/BD, as you can see by their diminishing numbers since 1947...



Very unfortunate, but the riots were carried out by both sides in '47. Like you, we all have our biased views and close our eyes to the suffering of others. JIs are your Muslim counterparts. ;p


----------



## EagleEyes

Srinivas said:


> The same was said by west Pakistanis when East Pakistan was crushed under Military rule and the result we all know. Any way these Jamaati guys are tiny minority and will be under control by security forces.
> 
> Judgement was given and the entire procedure of law has been followed, These Barbaric acts should be condemned and I am surprised to see people supporting them.
> 
> Some one do want to create a civil war like situation with these sold out Jamaati guys and destabilize South Asia. But they will not succeed, The guys in Bengal are not like Middle east or Afghanistan who will take up arms for simple things and do Barbaric acts.



If the court has given proper judgement then by all means charge the Bangladeshi irrespective of his group/religion.

There is nobody interested in destabilizing BD. BD needs to talk to Jamaatis rather than killing them as suggested by you. 5% of the population is a great number just like 15% of Hindus in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Very unfortunate, but the riots were carried out by both sides in '47. Like you, we all have our biased views and close our eyes to the suffering of others. JIs are your Muslim counterparts. ;p



Facts and numbers I believe speak louder than one-sided views, the simple fact that they have consistently gone down in BD/Pak will always trump any one sided view you might have. Not just 1947 riots, but even since 1948 we have Hindus either being killed or being forced to move to India in large scale migrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

Why we indian bother whats going on in BD its their internal matter if they are killing Hindu so what its their problem.
We should not interfere in BD other wise in next election we may have some government against us.and we lose our leverage over them.


----------



## Amatoxin

WebMaster said:


> 1) Parenthesis is used to indicate the innocent Jamaatis, not the jamaatis who are burning down temples etc.


 Ok


> 2) That's something to ask them.


 But I see you talking as if you are aware of that something.


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> If the court has given proper judgement then by all means charge the Bangladeshi irrespective of his group/religion.
> 
> There is nobody interested in destabilizing BD. BD needs to talk to Jamaatis rather than killing them as suggested by you. 5% of the population is a great number just like 15% of Hindus in BD.



They don't wanna have dialogue with the govt. They want freedom from their leaders. Now, if they are guilty, should the govt release them? Remember, 95% of Bangladeshis will come down on the streets then and kick the govt goodbye; in the meantime they will take care of violent Jamat Shibir activists themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

WebMaster said:


> If the court has given proper judgement then by all means charge the Bangladeshi irrespective of his group/religion.
> 
> There is nobody interested in destabilizing BD. BD needs to talk to Jamaatis rather than killing them as suggested by you. 5% of the population is a great number just like 15% of Hindus in BD.



Yes I condemn any body who kills others by taking law into hands, I also oppose those guys who kill Jamaatis. Yes 5% population is high but how many of them believe in killing minorities in the name of religion??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police? 

*The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*

@WebMaster @Loki


Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now? 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

WebMaster said:


> 5% of the population is a great number just like 15% of Hindus in BD.



5% is a huge number. They are our brothers. We wanna embrace them. But what happens when they wanna bomb us for the freedom of their war criminal leaders?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

ShadowFaux said:


> Bro, each and every loss of life pains me. But what should police do when jamat shibir activists are attacking them?



I'd blame BAL because the tribunal 40 years after the war wasn't necessary, considering the fact the the most notorious war criminals were killed right away following the end of war. Mujib declared general amnesty for pro-Pakistani people in general, fearing the consequences. This isn't worth it at all.


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> When this thread was posted here, i was sitting with two hindu kumar Nath and Chakrabarti. Both strong nationalists and are injured now ( fractured bone) for their BNP political activities while you are safe somewhere in USA. I just want to say don't generalize.....



Sorry for generalization. My respect for your nationalist friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police?
> 
> *The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*
> 
> @WebMaster @Loki
> 
> 
> Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now?
> *




The matter is getting bigger. *EVERYBODY IS INVITED! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amatoxin

Banglar Lathial said:


> I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police?
> 
> *The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*
> 
> @WebMaster @Loki
> 
> 
> Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now?
> *



You are a on a Pakistani Forum and discussing your Internal matter 

Warrior!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

neutral_person said:


> Facts and numbers I believe speak louder than one-sided views, the simple fact that they have consistently gone down in BD/Pak will always trump any one sided view you might have. Not just 1947 riots, but even since 1948 we have Hindus either being killed or being forced to move to India in large scale migrations.



Numbers have been very steady in BD since 1971. You seem to be a fact and numbers guy. Would you mind showing me your data and the source, please?


----------



## ShadowFaux

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> I'd blame BAL because the tribunal 40 years after the war wasn't necessary, considering the fact the the most notorious war criminals were killed right following the end of war. Mujib declared general amnesty for pro-Pakistani people in general, fearing the consequences. This isn't worth it at all.



Bro you should be glad that some of the families are getting justice at last. Mujib made a mistake. So did other leaders. But should we bear the horrible burden of the fact that we couldn't punish the self-proclaimed war criminals? 

Deaths of my own countrymen hurt me too bro. AL is guilty because they delayed the justice. So are latter govts after Mujib's. 

But we are forgetting about the real criminals of 71. They shouldn't escape justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

Banglar Lathial said:


> I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police?
> 
> *The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*
> 
> @WebMaster @Loki
> 
> 
> Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now?
> *



WHy you want to burn more temples as you have been your whole existence while we look the other way? Its not going to be that way, Bangladeshi Hindus share the bond of religion with us, and we will f*cking march our army into your capital if we have to teach you some Jammati pigs manners and how to be civil humans.... f&cking jamaati pigs



apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Numbers have been very steady in BD since 1971. You seem to be a fact and numbers guy. Would you mind showing me your data and the source, please?



Bangladesh census would be a good place to start...


----------



## Srinivas

WebMaster said:


> How many Muslims are killed in this recently and how many Hindus are killed?



Is there any difference between a Hindu and Muslim if they got killed by these acts of violence.

The same blood flows through each of the human beings. Why don't you people from Pakistan instead of showing gratitude through internet take these guys into your lands, that will solve the problem as Pakistan was created for Muslims and the BD got independence based on ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Banglar Lathial said:


> I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police?
> 
> *The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*
> 
> @WebMaster @Loki
> 
> 
> Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now?
> *



This is public forum.

And by the way, Red fonts is only reserved for moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

hussain0216 said:


> Our ancestores converted because Islam was superior to pagan hinduism, and we didnt want to worship lingams like hindus did
> 
> So we left the pagans to their fate they deserved



You never left Hindus but Hindus gave their land and relocated to Pakistan Story is over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

@WebMaster don't believe the propaganda from government mouthpieces or the hindutva brigade. I have not read the verdict this time around but in the previous case a person was sentenced to life yet there was not a single piece of prima facie evidence against him. Everything was based on hearsay.... No eye withness. The prosecution could not provide one single piece of evidence of either any named victims, or time or place and could not position the guy Kader Mollah during these supposed crime. The kangaroo court drama continues.

The shabagh Sheeps are BAL activists, it is a contrived situation to create caos. It's a well planned strategy as BAL can not remain in power any other way.

If any temples has been torched likely to be BAL agent provocateurs doing it. There are precedence of BAL false flag operations to back up the assertion.

JI cadres are obviously responding to police provocations but targeting minorities is something that they won't do as it would not make any strategic sense. BAL is targeting Hindus just as they had targeted budhists as inflaming communal situation only assist BAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Although I condemn attacking our ethnic minorities as they are my fellow countrymen but its just funny how indians are swarming in this thread and speaking about secularism and proper treatment of minoriities and what not. Whereas Indians are very passionate about their probable next Prime Minister Mr. Narendra Modi who was the main Architect of killing thousands of Muslims in Gujrat. I am just amazed at this level of hypocrisy.
Tell me Indians is hypocrisy somehow coded in your genotypes thereby making it impossible to let go or what???
On the thread: This just happened once in a blue moon and will not happen again In sha Allah. Our hindu brothers are Bangladeshis first and most of the Bangladeshi muslims wont even tolerate atrocities against Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

neutral_person said:


> WHy you want to burn more temples as you have been your whole existence while we look the other way? Its not going to be that way, Bangladeshi Hindus share the bond of religion with us, and we will f*cking march our army into your capital if we have to teach you some Jammati pigs manners and how to be civil humans.... f&cking jamaati pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh census would be a good place to start...



We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.



Like its going to make any difference...


----------



## Srinivas

Banglar Lathial said:


> I am sorry, what does it concern Indians who claim to be secular, whether Hindu temples were torched by BAL miscreants, or accidentally set on fire due to immense provocations from BAL-infested Police?
> 
> *The matter is strictly a Bangladeshi domestic issue, no Indian is invited.*
> 
> @WebMaster @Loki
> 
> 
> Can you look into this issue? Indians always claim it is because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. *What is their excuse now?
> *



If they are named as Indians and are killed being a pro Indian then why not Indians support them. You live here some where in subcontinent and worry about people located in far away middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

These ppl r so idiot. They want to save criminals. No love for other religion.
To save one person they started vandalizing other's property.
Islam not support this. Islam is a peaceful religion. Islam fully preserves other's right.
So Islam or mainstream muslim cant take the blame.
They r culprit in name of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

*Hindus under attack*







*Lashing a déjà vu of 1971, Jamaat-Shibir fanatics yesterday wrecked havoc on the Hindu community across the country.*

They damaged at least six temples, including one of Buddhists, and torched houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Noakhali, Gaibandha, Chittagong, Rangpur, Sylhet, Chapainawabganj and elsewhere in the country.

In Rajganj of Noakhali, Jamaat-Shibir men set ablaze a temple and eight houses of the Hindu community.

They also traded bullets with law enforcers in Datterhat under Sadar Police Station and in Rajganj under Begumganj Police Station, leaving two people killed. The deceased were identified as Khokon, 17, a pickup van assistant, and Liton (28), a fish monger, reports our Noakhali correspondent.

The Jamaat-Shibir men also looted a jewellery shop owned by one Biplob Sarkar at Chandraganj Purbo Bazar in Begumganj.

Witnesses and police said hours after top Jamaat leaders Delawar Hossain Sayedee had been sentenced to death, the marauding activists equipped with firearms, iron rods and kerosene set fire to Harishiva temple in Rajganj market area at 3:30pm.

"They returned an hour later and this time we had no choice but to flee the area. They set eight houses on fire with kerosene," schoolteacher Shankar Chandra, who lost his house in the attack, told The Daily Star over the phone.

Some 50 Hindu people used to live in the houses burnt down, he said, adding that all but a few people had managed to escape to safety. Those left behind had been beaten up and kicked out of their houses by the Jamaat-Shibir attackers.

"We ran for our lives leaving everything behind. I was only seven during the Liberation War in 1971, but it didn't feel this insecure even then," said Shankar Chandra.

During the attack, the Jamaat-Shibir men also threatened newsmen to keep from covering the incident and took away cameras of photojournalists. They also forcefully picked up television crew Mohtasim Billah Sabuj. Locals later rescued Sabuj and took him to safety.

Assistant Police Superintendent (ASP) of Begumganj circle Mahbub Alam told The Daily Star that informed of the arson, police and firefighters had reached Rajganj around 5:00pm. Police had a hard time containing the violence in the area, as Jamaat-Shibir men had outnumbered the law enforcers.

When police tried to bring the situation under control, an exchange of gunshots between the attackers and law enforcers took place. Fish monger Liton died in the incident, said the ASP.

Almost at the same time, another group of Jamaat-Shibir men clashed and traded gunfire with police at Datterhat area leaving Khokon bullet-hit. He was declared dead when taken to Sadar hospital.

CHITTAGONG
Jamaat-Shibir men attacked two Hindu dominated localities at Jaldi union of Banshkhali upazila and set ablaze a Buddhist temple at Satkania upazila of the district yesterday.

They set fire to houses at Dhopapara and Mohajonpara of the union and attacked people with sticks, iron rods and sharp weapons, said Inspector Md Shahjahan of Banshkhali Police Station.

Two people had been critically wounded in the attack, said the inspector, adding that the injured had been undergoing treatment at upazila health complex.

Jamaat-Shibir men also set ablaze three shops belonging to Hindu people at Kaliaish union of Satkania upazila, Additional Superintendent (South) Md Iltutmish of Chittagong Metropolitan Police.

GAIBANDHA
Rioters of Jamaat-e-Islami and student body Islamic Chhatra Shibir attacked a temple and business establishments belonging to Hindus at Bhelkobazar in Sundarganj upazila of the district yesterday afternoon.

Later in the evening, they swooped on and vandalised some houses in Shovaganj union.

Meanwhile, Hindu community leaders last night told The Daily Star that vandalism, arson and looting took place in temples, houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Sylhet, Rangpur, Thakurgaon, Laxmipur and Chapainawabganj.

According to them, attackers had vandalised the central Kali temple at Mithapukur upazila in Rangpur and another at Kansat in Chapainawabganj.

"We are observing the situation. So far we have heard they had attacked and vandalised temples, houses and business establishments belonged to Hindu people at least in 10 districts," said Nirmal Chatterjee, secretary general of Dhaka Mahanagar Puja Committee.

"We have informed law enforcers of the situation and sought security to the Hindu community," he added. 

<i>Hindus under attack</i>

Shame on these barbarians


----------



## ShadowFaux

@WebMaster, mb444 is spreading propaganda. The only party I ever was an activist of is BNP. The mass people want the war criminals hanged. 

@mb444, sheeps? Really? Anyway, keep doing what you are doing. You will see how non-violent sheeps turn into blood-thirsty Tigers. And then don't come back and whine please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.



Where was that religious bond in 1971 when they were butchered and their women were raped by your own Army ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

ShadowFaux said:


> Bro you should be glad that some of the families are getting justice at last. Mujib made a mistake. So did other leaders. But should we bear the horrible burden of the fact that we couldn't punish the self-proclaimed war criminals?
> 
> Deaths of my own countrymen hurt me too bro. AL is guilty because they delayed the justice. So are latter govts after Mujib's.
> 
> But we are forgetting about the real criminals of 71. They shouldn't escape justice.



You'll hate my after I say this, but why is justice so important? Justice helps us keep order in society, but how far must we go to ensure justice? From a materialistic PoV, this justice is hurting our economy to such an extent that it defeats the very purpose of delivering justice itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Srinivas said:


> *Hindus under attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lashing a déjà vu of 1971, Jamaat-Shibir fanatics yesterday wrecked havoc on the Hindu community across the country.*
> 
> They damaged at least six temples, including one of Buddhists, and torched houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Noakhali, Gaibandha, Chittagong, Rangpur, Sylhet, Chapainawabganj and elsewhere in the country.
> 
> In Rajganj of Noakhali, Jamaat-Shibir men set ablaze a temple and eight houses of the Hindu community.
> 
> They also traded bullets with law enforcers in Datterhat under Sadar Police Station and in Rajganj under Begumganj Police Station, leaving two people killed. The deceased were identified as Khokon, 17, a pickup van assistant, and Liton (28), a fish monger, reports our Noakhali correspondent.
> 
> The Jamaat-Shibir men also looted a jewellery shop owned by one Biplob Sarkar at Chandraganj Purbo Bazar in Begumganj.
> 
> Witnesses and police said hours after top Jamaat leaders Delawar Hossain Sayedee had been sentenced to death, the marauding activists equipped with firearms, iron rods and kerosene set fire to Harishiva temple in Rajganj market area at 3:30pm.
> 
> "They returned an hour later and this time we had no choice but to flee the area. They set eight houses on fire with kerosene," schoolteacher Shankar Chandra, who lost his house in the attack, told The Daily Star over the phone.
> 
> Some 50 Hindu people used to live in the houses burnt down, he said, adding that all but a few people had managed to escape to safety. Those left behind had been beaten up and kicked out of their houses by the Jamaat-Shibir attackers.
> 
> "We ran for our lives leaving everything behind. I was only seven during the Liberation War in 1971, but it didn't feel this insecure even then," said Shankar Chandra.
> 
> During the attack, the Jamaat-Shibir men also threatened newsmen to keep from covering the incident and took away cameras of photojournalists. They also forcefully picked up television crew Mohtasim Billah Sabuj. Locals later rescued Sabuj and took him to safety.
> 
> Assistant Police Superintendent (ASP) of Begumganj circle Mahbub Alam told The Daily Star that informed of the arson, police and firefighters had reached Rajganj around 5:00pm. Police had a hard time containing the violence in the area, as Jamaat-Shibir men had outnumbered the law enforcers.
> 
> When police tried to bring the situation under control, an exchange of gunshots between the attackers and law enforcers took place. Fish monger Liton died in the incident, said the ASP.
> 
> Almost at the same time, another group of Jamaat-Shibir men clashed and traded gunfire with police at Datterhat area leaving Khokon bullet-hit. He was declared dead when taken to Sadar hospital.
> 
> CHITTAGONG
> Jamaat-Shibir men attacked two Hindu dominated localities at Jaldi union of Banshkhali upazila and set ablaze a Buddhist temple at Satkania upazila of the district yesterday.
> 
> They set fire to houses at Dhopapara and Mohajonpara of the union and attacked people with sticks, iron rods and sharp weapons, said Inspector Md Shahjahan of Banshkhali Police Station.
> 
> Two people had been critically wounded in the attack, said the inspector, adding that the injured had been undergoing treatment at upazila health complex.
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir men also set ablaze three shops belonging to Hindu people at Kaliaish union of Satkania upazila, Additional Superintendent (South) Md Iltutmish of Chittagong Metropolitan Police.
> 
> GAIBANDHA
> Rioters of Jamaat-e-Islami and student body Islamic Chhatra Shibir attacked a temple and business establishments belonging to Hindus at Bhelkobazar in Sundarganj upazila of the district yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Later in the evening, they swooped on and vandalised some houses in Shovaganj union.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hindu community leaders last night told The Daily Star that vandalism, arson and looting took place in temples, houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Sylhet, Rangpur, Thakurgaon, Laxmipur and Chapainawabganj.
> 
> According to them, attackers had vandalised the central Kali temple at Mithapukur upazila in Rangpur and another at Kansat in Chapainawabganj.
> 
> "We are observing the situation. So far we have heard they had attacked and vandalised temples, houses and business establishments belonged to Hindu people at least in 10 districts," said Nirmal Chatterjee, secretary general of Dhaka Mahanagar Puja Committee.
> 
> "We have informed law enforcers of the situation and sought security to the Hindu community," he added.
> 
> <i>Hindus under attack</i>
> 
> Shame on these barbarians



6 temples destroyed in 1 day, and these Muslims cry about 1 mosque destroyed 22 years ago. Religion of peace my a$$. I hope RSS is watching this and ready to retaliate...


----------



## ShadowFaux

Srinivas said:


> *Hindus under attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lashing a déjà vu of 1971, Jamaat-Shibir fanatics yesterday wrecked havoc on the Hindu community across the country.*
> 
> They damaged at least six temples, including one of Buddhists, and torched houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Noakhali, Gaibandha, Chittagong, Rangpur, Sylhet, Chapainawabganj and elsewhere in the country.
> 
> In Rajganj of Noakhali, Jamaat-Shibir men set ablaze a temple and eight houses of the Hindu community.
> 
> They also traded bullets with law enforcers in Datterhat under Sadar Police Station and in Rajganj under Begumganj Police Station, leaving two people killed. The deceased were identified as Khokon, 17, a pickup van assistant, and Liton (28), a fish monger, reports our Noakhali correspondent.
> 
> The Jamaat-Shibir men also looted a jewellery shop owned by one Biplob Sarkar at Chandraganj Purbo Bazar in Begumganj.
> 
> Witnesses and police said hours after top Jamaat leaders Delawar Hossain Sayedee had been sentenced to death, the marauding activists equipped with firearms, iron rods and kerosene set fire to Harishiva temple in Rajganj market area at 3:30pm.
> 
> "They returned an hour later and this time we had no choice but to flee the area. They set eight houses on fire with kerosene," schoolteacher Shankar Chandra, who lost his house in the attack, told The Daily Star over the phone.
> 
> Some 50 Hindu people used to live in the houses burnt down, he said, adding that all but a few people had managed to escape to safety. Those left behind had been beaten up and kicked out of their houses by the Jamaat-Shibir attackers.
> 
> "We ran for our lives leaving everything behind. I was only seven during the Liberation War in 1971, but it didn't feel this insecure even then," said Shankar Chandra.
> 
> During the attack, the Jamaat-Shibir men also threatened newsmen to keep from covering the incident and took away cameras of photojournalists. They also forcefully picked up television crew Mohtasim Billah Sabuj. Locals later rescued Sabuj and took him to safety.
> 
> Assistant Police Superintendent (ASP) of Begumganj circle Mahbub Alam told The Daily Star that informed of the arson, police and firefighters had reached Rajganj around 5:00pm. Police had a hard time containing the violence in the area, as Jamaat-Shibir men had outnumbered the law enforcers.
> 
> When police tried to bring the situation under control, an exchange of gunshots between the attackers and law enforcers took place. Fish monger Liton died in the incident, said the ASP.
> 
> Almost at the same time, another group of Jamaat-Shibir men clashed and traded gunfire with police at Datterhat area leaving Khokon bullet-hit. He was declared dead when taken to Sadar hospital.
> 
> CHITTAGONG
> Jamaat-Shibir men attacked two Hindu dominated localities at Jaldi union of Banshkhali upazila and set ablaze a Buddhist temple at Satkania upazila of the district yesterday.
> 
> They set fire to houses at Dhopapara and Mohajonpara of the union and attacked people with sticks, iron rods and sharp weapons, said Inspector Md Shahjahan of Banshkhali Police Station.
> 
> Two people had been critically wounded in the attack, said the inspector, adding that the injured had been undergoing treatment at upazila health complex.
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir men also set ablaze three shops belonging to Hindu people at Kaliaish union of Satkania upazila, Additional Superintendent (South) Md Iltutmish of Chittagong Metropolitan Police.
> 
> GAIBANDHA
> Rioters of Jamaat-e-Islami and student body Islamic Chhatra Shibir attacked a temple and business establishments belonging to Hindus at Bhelkobazar in Sundarganj upazila of the district yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Later in the evening, they swooped on and vandalised some houses in Shovaganj union.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hindu community leaders last night told The Daily Star that vandalism, arson and looting took place in temples, houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Sylhet, Rangpur, Thakurgaon, Laxmipur and Chapainawabganj.
> 
> According to them, attackers had vandalised the central Kali temple at Mithapukur upazila in Rangpur and another at Kansat in Chapainawabganj.
> 
> "We are observing the situation. So far we have heard they had attacked and vandalised temples, houses and business establishments belonged to Hindu people at least in 10 districts," said Nirmal Chatterjee, secretary general of Dhaka Mahanagar Puja Committee.
> 
> "We have informed law enforcers of the situation and sought security to the Hindu community," he added.
> 
> <i>Hindus under attack</i>
> 
> Shame on these barbarians




Dear @WebMaster, hopefully you believed me. Also, please have a look at the quoted post.

mb444 is trying to mislead the members of this forum. Shahbag is not about AL or BNP. Neither it is about India and Pakistan. It is about the justice of the war criminals of 1971.


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.



Just win the battle in here with sane arguments 

Delhi is toooooooooo far for you people


----------



## ShadowFaux

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> You'll hate my after I say this, but why is justice so important? Justice helps us keep order in society, but how far must we go to ensure justice? From a materialistic PoV, this justice is hurting our economy to such an extent that it defeats the very purpose of delivering justice itself.



No bro, I get your point. Justice is important because it is necessary for the peace of mind of the family members of the Shaheeds; and for the peace of mind of the reaming Bangladeshis. Also because we bangladeshis will be responsible to our conscious if we don't do this. I will discuss this with you including more detail after a while if you want. Give me some time to look into other posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Just win the battle in here with sane arguments
> 
> Delhi is toooooooooo far for you people




Dehli will be a clean sweep if you bhartis try to stir trouble in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> Dehli will be a clean sweep if you bhartis try to stir trouble in Bangladesh.





I have no problem, I don't want to interrupt your sleep 

We have been hearing these kind of things for the last 65 years 

Forget Delhi you won't get an inch of Kashmir 

India do not want a civil war like situation in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> I have no problem, I don't want to interrupt your sleep
> 
> We have been hearing these kind of things for the last 65 years
> 
> Forget Delhi you won't get an inch of Kashmir
> 
> India do not want a civil war like situation in BD.



1/3 of Kashmir already taken. The rest will get it's Independence as well. India being the South Asian bully is going to get a bloody nose, If it keeps up this Akhand Bharat foreign policy.

Inshallah West Bengal will also be liberated. 

And trust me, I will sleep like a baby.


----------



## Amatoxin

I dont see Pakistani's coming and condemning the attack, may I ask why? -excuse @WebMaster

But one mosque destroyed so many years ago is still a valid point to bash Hindus..


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> 1/3 of Kashmir already taken. The rest will get it's Independence as well. India being the South Asian bully is going to get a bloody nose, If it keeps up this Akhand Bharat foreign policy.
> 
> Inshallah West Bengal will also be liberated.
> 
> And trust me, I will sleep like a baby.



Better you go to sleep now since India will rise further and SAARC will be a new force to recon on world stage


----------



## neutral_person

Amatoxin said:


> I dont see Pakistani's coming and condemning the attack, may I ask why? -excuse @WebMaster
> 
> But one mosque destroyed so many years ago is still a valid point to bash Hindus..



Its the mentality of Muslims. Deep down inside, most of them are rejoicing over this, except 1 or 2 muslim members here...


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Better you go to sleep now since India will rise further and SAARC will be a new force to recon on world stage



Chichron ke khwab. 



neutral_person said:


> Its the mentality of Muslims. Deep down inside, most of them are rejoicing over this, except 1 or 2 muslim members here...



Yes we are all very happy.

Now what will you do about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

hussain0216 said:


> Because we dont like hindus or consider them humans



The feeling is mutual, from the rest of the world...


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> Chichron ke khwab.



Yes you can get that dream too  in your sleep


----------



## Banglar Bagh

neutral_person said:


> WHy you want to burn more temples as you have been your whole existence while we look the other way? Its not going to be that way, Bangladeshi Hindus share the bond of religion with us, and we will f*cking march our army into your capital if we have to teach you some Jammati pigs manners and how to be civil humans.... f&cking jamaati pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh census would be a good place to start...



Why dont you give it a try??? Oh and just dont be a shivsena pig armchair general. It would be great if you yourself lead the invasion force.


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> Chichron ke khwab.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are all very happy.
> 
> Now what will you do about it?



Nothing much. My job here is to just expose the true face of the terrorist mindset most Muslims have.


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Yes you can get that dream too  in your sleep



It is in our blood to spank you bhartis. It comes natural as say..sipping chai or taking a nap.


On topic to the thread: Indian's proxies are stirring trouble in Bangladesh, and they've been doing this since day 1. Your Akhand Bharat foreign policy will backfire. Even the Bangladeshis are getting tired of the proxy Awami league.


It will take them a few more years to realize who the true enemy is.


----------



## Amatoxin

RazPaK said:


> Now what will you do about it?



Do we need to do more? Check what Hagel said


----------



## RazPaK

neutral_person said:


> Nothing much. My job here is to just expose the true face of the terrorist mindset most Muslims have.



Chalo tumaray jigar pe taand par ghi, toh aap jaa sakthay hain yahan se.


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> It is in our blood to surrender to you bhartis. It comes natural as say..sipping chai or taking a nap.



Fixed that for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amatoxin

neutral_person said:


> Fixed that for you...


No one can beat a figure of 93,000 that was just epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

In this thread Indians have unmasked their real face. They came in group, they are INTERNET terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Amatoxin said:


> No one can beat a figure of 93,000 that was just epic!



All of the wars in World War didnt have that many surrendered soldiers. The Russian and German troops preferred death over the shame of losing their dignity by surrendering. Par kya kare, some people (or nations) are just born so besharam that there is nothing to lose


----------



## neutral_person

Ojana said:


> In this thread Indians have unmasked their real face. They came in group, they are INTERNET terrorist.



Not really, the true terrorist face of Muslims is being exposed here. A 22 year old mosque being burned down had a 250 page discussion on this forum, and 6 temples in 1 day with more counting by Muslim terrorists, you expect us to sit by and watch you guys do your terrorism quietly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

True face of Bangladeshis revealed. These people are just enjoying the killing of Minorities in their country. Most of them are even supporting it. pathetic state


----------



## RazPaK

MandarK said:


> True face of Bangladeshis revealed. These people are just enjoying the killing of Minorities in their country. Most of them are even supporting it. pathetic state



LMAO.

And wtf was Babri Mosque?


Indians ka asal surat-e-hal boht neech hain.


Are you guys thekedars of Hindus around the world?


Perhaps it's time you Bhartis mind your business and take a look at the mess in your own home.


----------



## neutral_person

hussain0216 said:


> How about 1000 years and millions
> 
> I dont know why you care about a few temples in bangla compared to how many hindus and temples were burnt by aurengzeb alone



Muslims have always been terrorists since the beginning of time, we are just exposing their animal-like behaviour to the whole world.

A civilized world will be possible only when we re-habilitate the followers of the religion that encourages violence to become mroe human. We need to put people like you in rehabilitation centres.


----------



## arp2041

RazPaK said:


> Chichron ke khwab.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are all very happy.
> 
> *Now what will you do about it?*



Ask Webby for another BAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

arp2041 said:


> Ask Webby for another BAN



I'm here to stay. 

But you can get on your knees and plead with him, if you like. 



neutral_person said:


> *Muslims have always been terrorists since the beginning of time, we are just exposing their animal-like behaviour to the whole world.*
> 
> A civilized world will be possible only when we re-habilitate the followers of the religion that encourages violence to become mroe human. We need to put people like you in rehabilitation centres.



Are you seriously asking for cow piss drinking remarks?

Maybe you should drink some water and cool down, before making such big declarations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

hussain0216 said:


> Their not minorities their hindus get your facts straight



Mmm, are you Bangladeshi?


----------



## MandarK

RazPaK said:


> LMAO.
> 
> And wtf was Babri Mosque?



And wtf was the reaction of pakistanies and Bangladeshies on that incidence?? 




> Indians ka asal surat-e-hal boht neech hain.



Pakistan ka asal -surat to jannat se kam nahe hai....to kab declare kar rahe hai pakistan ko Sunni state?




> Are you guys thekedars of Hindus around the world?



Just like you are the thekedars of Muslims Ummah? No?




> Perhaps it's time you Bhartis mind your business and take a look at the mess in your own home.



The moment Pakistanies and Bangladeshies stop interfering in our internal matters, we will stop interfering in theirs.


----------



## Ayush

hussain0216 said:


> Just kashmiri



which part of kashmir??


----------



## Amatoxin

MandarK said:


> True face of Bangladeshis revealed. These people are just enjoying the killing of Minorities in their country. Most of them are even supporting it. pathetic state



Quite a few are happy about this happening, In Pakistan it is not something very uncommon.. 

In Afghanistan under the Pakistan supported Taliban, Buddha statues were destroyed.. What do you expect from these extreme mullahs, Islam maybe peaceful and all but many of its followers are definitely not and are warmongers plus like to play the victim card at the drop of a hat.


----------



## MandarK

ShadowFaux said:


> Mmm, are you Bangladeshi?




He wanted to write: They are not minorities. They are hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

RazPaK said:


> I'm here to stay.
> 
> But you can get on your knees and plead with him, if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously asking for *cow piss drinking remarks?*
> 
> Maybe you should drink some water and cool down, before making such big declarations.



Depends whether you are asking for 72 virgins remarks, or pedo remarks, or ... oh there are too many. 

You seriously asking me that for replying to hussains post which was million times more offensive, somethign which you even thanked?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

neutral_person said:


> Depends whether you are asking for 72 virgins remarks, or pedo remarks, or ... oh there are too many.
> 
> You seriously asking me that for replying to hussains post which was million times more offensive, somethign which you even thanked?



We can play this any way you want.

I don't consider Hindus non-humans, so that isn't my position.


----------



## ShadowFaux

MandarK said:


> He wanted to write: They are not minorities. They are hindus.



No I got that. But I doubt he is a Bangladeshi. You see the UK flag that he uses?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

ShadowFaux said:


> No I got that. But I doubt he is a Bangladeshi. You see the UK flag that he uses?



Not Concerned with his flags at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

WebMaster said:


> Jamaatis are idiot? They are targeting the police for no reason?
> 
> Something to think about.



Brother, When you are trying to identify/investigate who is the main criminal here, they already have came with a agenda to incriminate Jammat, whatsoever. So no investigation will work if that goes against their agenda.

All these happening are deigned by Rawamy to incite Jammat to be extreme.



WebMaster said:


> If the court has given proper judgement then by all means charge the Bangladeshi irrespective of his group/religion.
> 
> *There is nobody interested in destabilizing BD. BD needs to talk to Jamaatis rather than killing them as suggested by you.* 5% of the population is a great number just like 15% of Hindus in BD.



But the truth is Jammat is a democratic party, and AL are fascist run by thugs and foreign hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

RazPaK said:


> It is in our blood to spank you bhartis. It comes natural as say..sipping chai or taking a nap.
> 
> 
> On topic to the thread: Indian's proxies are stirring trouble in Bangladesh, and they've been doing this since day 1. Your Akhand Bharat foreign policy will backfire. Even the Bangladeshis are getting tired of the proxy Awami league.
> 
> 
> It will take them a few more years to realize who the true enemy is.



Yes 1965,1971 and 1999 and still we crave for it 





BD court has given the judgement this is not the mob justice and there are lot of players in BD, a destabilized BD is not in the interest of India.
You can spread the lies as much as you want by joining those paranoid BD's here


----------



## ShadowFaux

Ojana said:


> Brother, When you are trying to identify/investigate who is the main criminal here, they already have came with a agenda to incriminate Jammat, whatsoever. So no investigation will work if that goes against their agenda.
> 
> All these happening are deigned by Rawamy to incite Jammat to be extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> But the truth is Jammat is a democratic party, and AL are fascist run by thugs and foreign hand.



Resorting to namecalling won't make your opinion the right one. 

Anyway, Jammat is an extremist party who burn down Hindu temples. These vandalizers should be put behind prison through the proper lawful process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Srinivas said:


> Yes 1965,1971 and 1999 and still we crave for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD court has given the judgement this is not the mob justice and there are lot of players in BD, a destabilized BD is not in the interest of India.
> You can spread the lies as much as you want by joining those paranoid BD's here



You Indians only understand the language of force. 

A country one sixth the the size of yours still has you guys wetting their chaddis in their sleep. All those self proclaimed victories, and what has been the result??

1/3 of Kashmir is still with is.


----------



## idune

WebMaster said:


> Jamaatis are idiot? They are targeting the police for no reason?
> Something to think about.



They may be in some fashion but police attack is NOT one of them. Police or regime is not victim here, they are aggressor. Please see the picture and video how police is shooting people point blank and make your conclusion. And also read the article how Awami League party caders are wearing police uniform to attack. 






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=545343548829633&set=vb.343664879074816&type=2&theater

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...law-enforcement-politicized-awami-league.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> You Indians only understand the language of force.
> 
> A country one sixth the the size of yours still has you guys wetting their chaddis in their sleep. All those self proclaimed victories, and what has been the result??
> 
> 1/3 of Kashmir is still with is.



Language of force?? You always humiliate by Indian forces... We have Siachin and I think you forget 71

1/3 Kashmir ... you occupied it before Indian forces take control of J&K. ... Not by force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

DRDO said:


> Language of force?? You always humiliate by Indian forces... We have Siachin and I think you forget 71
> 
> 1/3 Kashmir ... you occupied it before Indian forces take control of J&K. ... Not by force.



And Siachen was cowardly. Can't see was point you're trying to make here.


----------



## MandarK

RazPaK said:


> And Siachen was cowardly. Can't see was point you're trying to make here.



Your forces were late by a week. I dont see any courage in your forces.


----------



## Amatoxin

RazPaK said:


> And Siachen was cowardly. Can't see was point you're trying to make here.



Oh Kargil was a brilliant tactical maneuver and Siachen was cowardly, :applaud:


----------



## RazPaK

MandarK said:


> Your forces were late by a week. I dont see any courage in your forces.



Sneakiness, a prime Indian characteristic. 

Only Indians brag about their cowardice.


----------



## MandarK

RazPaK said:


> Sneakiness, a prime Indian characteristic.
> 
> Only Indians brag about their cowardice.




And only pakistanies brag about their defeats


----------



## ShadowFaux

idune said:


> They may be in some fashion but police attack is NOT one of them. Police or regime is not victim here, they are aggressor. Please see the picture and video how police is shooting people point blank and make your conclusion. And also read the article how Awami League party caders are wearing police uniform to attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=545343548829633&set=vb.343664879074816&type=2&theater
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...law-enforcement-politicized-awami-league.html



That poor lad. :-(

What happened before? Did he attack the police? Why isn't there anything before the shooting?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

*Terror unleashed*
At least 33 people, including four policemen, were killed and scores were injured in a spasm of violence yesterday in parts of the country after Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers to protest a death penalty to Delawar Hossain Sayedee.

Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir claimed that 20 of the dead were their members. The violence also left a college teacher and two Jubo League activists dead.

After the verdict that handed a death penalty to Sayedee, the angry protesters attacked a police outpost in Gaibandha killing three policemen on the spot and knifed to death a police constable in Chittagong -- the deadliest day since the first verdict was delivered on January 21.

In scenes that bring to mind the Liberation War rampage in 1971, the attackers set fire to a temple and houses of the Hindu community in Noakhali.

Even before the verdict was delivered, Jamaat-Shibir men were out on the streets to enforce a daylong shutdown to strike fears into the hearts of people, who expressed solidarity with the Shahbagh movement calling for capital punishment to war criminals.

In Dhaka, an unknown group unleashed a reign of terror by exploding a series of bombs in the residential neighbourhood of Mirpur-1.

A bomb hurled by the attackers exploded on a 35-year-old rickshaw-van driver at 8:00pm. He later bled to death.

GAIBANDHA

Soon after announcement of the verdict, hundreds of Jamaat-Shibir men put barricades on the roads and attacked a police outpost at Banondanga railway station in Sunderganj upazila.

They beat up policemen with lethal weapons, killing three police constables -- Hazarat Ali, Najimuddin and Bablu Mia -- on the spot.

Three of their colleagues were rushed to Rangpur Medical College Hospital in critical condition.

The police retaliated with gunshots to disperse the attackers as they tried to set fire to the outpost by pouring petrol.

Three attackers were shot dead at this stage.

One of them was identified as Anej, 35, a vegetable vendor, but identities of the other two could not be known immediately.

Three other bullet-hit people were rushed to Sundeganj Health Complex.

The mob later set fire to Banondanga rail station, uprooted rail tracks and put barricades on roads besides vandalising several shops.

THAKURGAON
Four were killed in the rampage inflicted by Jamaat-Shibir men in the district yesterday.

About 1,500 Jamaat-Shibir men marched in streets from Goreya Bazar in Sadar upazila and attacked 10-15 shops and 10-12 houses of Awami League men and the Hindu community.

Members of police and Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) rushed there and fired blank shots and tear shells to disperse the attackers.

Encircling the law enforcers, the marauding Jamaat-Shibir men started to throw brickbats and closed in to fight the law enforcers.

At this stage, the law enforcers opened fire to save themselves, leaving one Firoz, 24, dead on the spot and injuring about 10 others.

Rubel, a 13-year-old Shibir supporter, was found dead by bullet inside a shop later.

Locals rushed one Munir Uddin, 20, and Nironjon, 25, of Goreya village to Thakurgaon Sadar Hospital where doctors declared them dead, said Rezaul Karim, officer-in-charge of Thakurgaon police.

RANGPUR
Five were killed and 100 including 22 law enforcers hurt in clashes between the Jamaat-Shibir men and police in Mithapukur and Pirgachha upazilas.

The deceased are Shibir activists Moshiur Rahman, 25, Shahed Mian, 45, an unidentified person, Mahmudul Hasan, 20, and Ashikur Rahman, 23.

Jamaat-Shibir activists hurled brick chips at police when the latter appeared at Mithapukur Bazar around 2:45pm and asked them to lift a barricade from the road.

Besides charging baton, the police opened fire to disperse the protesters, leaving three people dead and 65 hurt.

In Peergachha, 41 people, including 21 policemen, were injured in a similar clash near the railway station. Of them, a sub-inspector of police and five Jamaat-Shibir men received bullets.

SATKHIRA
A Jamaat procession tried to enter Satkhira town when police and BGB men intercepted them. As they tried to proceed with force, the law enforcers fired rubber bullets and charged baton.

At one stage of the clash, Jamaat activists Tuhin and Saiful and Jubo League worker Shahin died receiving bullets and 100, including two BGB personnel, were injured.

The Jamaat men also attacked Mamun, a newly appointed teacher of Satkhira City College, and set fire to his house. He died at Satkhira Sadar Hospital while undergoing treatment.

CHITTAGONG
Jamaat-Shibir men brought out a procession in Lohagara upazila in the afternoon and police tried to intercept it.

The police opened fire, killing Shibir man Mesbah Uddin, 26, on the spot.

The Jamaat-Shibir men later attacked the police with lethal weapons, hacking to death constable M Tareque Hossain.

NATORE
Around 200 Jamaat-Shibir men swooped on the house of a Jubo League leader in Kadamchilan under Lalpur upazila and chopped him to death on the spot.

Matiyar Rahman, OC of Lalpur police, identified the victim as Khairul Bashar, 27, joint secretary of Kadamchilan Union Parishad unit of Jubo League.

They Jamaat-Shibir men also torched a police-van, injuring five policemen.

DINAJPUR
Nearly 5,000 Jamaat-Shibir activists set fire to four roadside shops at Ranirbandar under Chirirbandar upazila to protest against the verdict.

Police and BGB men tried to disperse the attackers and came under attacks.

The BGB men opened fire, leaving fruit trader Foiz Uddin 25, of Nasratpur village dead and injuring two.

Local Shibir have claimed the dead to be their activist.

In another clash at Doshmile in Sadar upazila, 30 were injured when Jamaat-Shibir men clashed with law enforcers.

CHAPAINAWABGANJ
The Jamaat-Shibir men damaged vehicles at Shibtala in the town in the afternoon.

As police backed by anti-hartal activists tried to resist them, the attackers swooped on them with sticks, brick chips and hand-made bombs.

The police opened fire on the attackers, injuring three including Nasir Uddin, 23, a student of Nawabganj Alia Madrasa.

MOULVIBAZAR
Jamaat-Shibir men protested against the verdict at Borolekha Bazar and police tried to disperse them, triggering a clash around 5:30pm.

Bullet-hit, one Lokman Hossain, 22, died on the spot.

Faysal Ahmed, general secretary of upazila unit of Jamaat, claimed the deceased to be a Shibir worker.

COX'S BAZAR
A madrasa student was killed in a gunfight between Shibir and police in Pekua upazila.

The clash erupted around 3:00pm when Jamaat activists opened fire on the law enforcers to protest against the verdict.

SIRAJGANJ
Jamaat-Shibir men vandalised a van of Rab patrol team at Chandidaspur in Sadar upazila at 12:30pm.

Police lobbed teargas canisters to disperse the attackers, who retaliated with sticks and brick chips.

The clash continued for nearly 30 minutes. Mokhter Hossain, 19, a Shibir activist, was bullet hit and died on the spot. Eleven were also injured including one Ruhul Amin, 18, of Chandidaspur. Ruhul succumbed to his injuries at Sirajganj Sadar Hospital.

Jamaat called a half-day shutdown in the district to protest against the death.

NOAKHALI
Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers as the latter tried to dissuade them from vandalism in different parts of the district.

Liton, 28, a fish trader, were bullet-hit and died on the spot.

Md Khokon, 17, a tempo employee who received a bullet, was pronounced dead when rushed to Noakhali Medical College Hospital at 4:00pm.

RAJSHAHI
A Shibir activist was killed in a clash between Jamaat-Shibir and law enforcers in Bagha upazila.

The deceased was identified as Amirul Islam.

Around 500 Jamaat-Shibir men attacked law enforcers at Binodpur Bazar, leaving two policemen including Assistant Commissioner of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police Abul Hasnat injured.

At least 50 cocktails were exploded during the attack.

The law enforcers fired hundreds of gunshots and teargas canisters to bring the situation under control.

At 8:30pm, a bomb blast in front of Rajshahi city AL office injured 11 party men.

BOGRA
A picketer was killed in a clash between protesters and police at Sujabad under Shajahanpur upazila at 6:00pm.

The dead was identified as Based Ali, 40, son of Monu Mia of Sujabad Dohopara village.

Strings of violence by Jamaat-Shibir men were reported from elsewhere in the country. But no-one was reported to have been killed in those incidents as of 11:00 last night.
source: Terror unleashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

ShadowFaux said:


> Resorting to namecalling won't make your opinion the right one.
> 
> Anyway, Jammat is an extremist party who burn down Hindu temples. These vandalizers should be put behind prison through the proper lawful process.



lol you are calling @WebMaster as dear brother, when you are a serious PK hater.


----------



## Srinivas

MandarK said:


> And only pakistanies brag about their defeats



They will consider them as victories


----------



## Mech



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

Jamatis are calling for there own death. better go home. and sleep safe.

Why getting out of house and fighting with police?

Its a court verdict. Fight in Court not on Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Mech said:


>



Irony coming from a Hindu extremist living in a 'secular' nation.


----------



## mb444

ShadowFaux said:


> @WebMaster, mb444 is spreading propaganda. The only party I ever was an activist of is BNP. The mass people want the war criminals hanged.
> 
> @mb444, sheeps? Really? Anyway, keep doing what you are doing. You will see how non-violent sheeps turn into blood-thirsty Tigers. And then don't come back and whine please.




Why would I post propaganda? I am not a political activist. What I wrote is my opinion, I have not cut and posted anything. 

Shabagh is just BAL orchestrated and organised propaganda.

Regarding what I said about Kader Mollah verdict.... Go read it and prove what I said wrong. I dare you.... PRove just one piece of prima facie evidence.... Not asking for much .... Just one piece....

If you can not be quiet and don't publicise your mental deficiencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

RazPaK said:


> Irony coming from a Hindu extremist living in a 'secular' nation.



I'm a christian, jackass...how's that for a punch line ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> Irony coming from a Hindu extremist living in a 'secular' nation.



I think we need lessons of secularism from Pakistan?? What you say??

Where people of same religion are not safe


----------



## RazPaK

Mech said:


> I'm a christian, jackass...how's that for a punch line ?



I've heard that before, but you're still a Hindu Extremist.

How sad and funny is that?


----------



## BDforever

mb444 said:


> Why would I post propaganda? I am not a political activist. What I wrote is my opinion, I have not cut and posted anything.
> 
> Shabagh is just BAL orchestrated and organised propaganda.
> 
> Regarding what I said about Kader Mollah verdict.... Go read it and prove what I said wrong. I dare you.... PRove just one piece of prima facie evidence.... Not asking for much .... Just one piece....
> 
> If you can not be quiet and don't publicise your mental deficiencies.



Shabagh is propaganda of all people except BNP and Jamat , happy ?


----------



## ShadowFaux

Ojana said:


> lol you are calling @WebMaster as dear brother, when you are a serious PK hater.



No I don't. Don't spread lies and deception. I hate the army personnel who participated in killing and raping during the 1971 war and expect a proper apology from the government of Pakistan. @WebMaster should take a note of that too.

But that doesn't even come close to the hatred i have for their Bangladeshi collaborators. 

Thank you for your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

RazPaK said:


> I've heard that before, but you're still a Hindu Extremist.
> 
> How sad and funny is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

BDforever said:


> Shabagh is propaganda of all people except BNP and Jamat , happy ?



Are you mad. The country of my birth that i love so much is tearing itself apart and you think I give a damn about point scoring on a forum.

I call fascism when I see it if that is against anyone holding BAL sympathises well tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Supply&Demand said:


> Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali
> 
> Hours after Jamaat top leader Delawar Hossain Sayedee was sentenced to death, Jamaat and Shibir activists set fire to a temple and houses of Hindu community at different parts of Noakhali on Thursday.
> 
> Two people were killed as the activists clashed with law enforcers at different points of the district town, reports our Noakhali correspondent.
> 
> Md Khokon, 17, a tempo helper, received a bullet wound in the clash around 3:45pm, locals said.
> 
> Doctors pronounced Khokon dead after he was rushed to Noakhali Medical College Hospital at 4:00pm, said medical sources.
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> where are the Jamaatis here? why the hell are they targeting Hindus in Bangladesh!!!



BAL is the target; not Hindus. Md Khokan is Mohammad Khokan who is a Muslim. He is surely not a temple helper. There is a mistake in this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

BDforever said:


> *Terror unleashed*
> At least 33 people,* including four policemen,* were killed and scores were injured in a spasm of violence yesterday in parts of the country after Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers to protest a death penalty to Delawar Hossain Sayedee.
> 
> Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir claimed that 20 of the dead were their members. The violence also left a college teacher and two Jubo League activists dead.
> 
> After the verdict that handed a death penalty to Sayedee, the angry protesters attacked a police outpost in Gaibandha killing three policemen on the spot and knifed to death a police constable in Chittagong -- the deadliest day since the first verdict was delivered on January 21.
> 
> In scenes that bring to mind the Liberation War rampage in 1971, the attackers set fire to a temple and houses of the Hindu community in Noakhali.
> 
> Even before the verdict was delivered, Jamaat-Shibir men were out on the streets to enforce a daylong shutdown to strike fears into the hearts of people, who expressed solidarity with the Shahbagh movement calling for capital punishment to war criminals.
> 
> In Dhaka, an unknown group unleashed a reign of terror by exploding a series of bombs in the residential neighbourhood of Mirpur-1.
> 
> A bomb hurled by the attackers exploded on a 35-year-old rickshaw-van driver at 8:00pm. He later bled to death.
> 
> GAIBANDHA
> 
> Soon after announcement of the verdict, hundreds of Jamaat-Shibir men put barricades on the roads and attacked a police outpost at Banondanga railway station in Sunderganj upazila.
> 
> They beat up policemen with lethal weapons, killing three police constables -- Hazarat Ali, Najimuddin and Bablu Mia -- on the spot.
> 
> Three of their colleagues were rushed to Rangpur Medical College Hospital in critical condition.
> 
> The police retaliated with gunshots to disperse the attackers as they tried to set fire to the outpost by pouring petrol.
> 
> Three attackers were shot dead at this stage.
> 
> One of them was identified as Anej, 35, a vegetable vendor, but identities of the other two could not be known immediately.
> 
> Three other bullet-hit people were rushed to Sundeganj Health Complex.
> 
> The mob later set fire to Banondanga rail station, uprooted rail tracks and put barricades on roads besides vandalising several shops.
> 
> THAKURGAON
> Four were killed in the rampage inflicted by Jamaat-Shibir men in the district yesterday.
> 
> About 1,500 Jamaat-Shibir men marched in streets from Goreya Bazar in Sadar upazila and attacked 10-15 shops and 10-12 houses of Awami League men and the Hindu community.
> 
> Members of police and Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) rushed there and fired blank shots and tear shells to disperse the attackers.
> 
> Encircling the law enforcers, the marauding Jamaat-Shibir men started to throw brickbats and closed in to fight the law enforcers.
> 
> At this stage, the law enforcers opened fire to save themselves, leaving one Firoz, 24, dead on the spot and injuring about 10 others.
> 
> Rubel, a 13-year-old Shibir supporter, was found dead by bullet inside a shop later.
> 
> Locals rushed one Munir Uddin, 20, and Nironjon, 25, of Goreya village to Thakurgaon Sadar Hospital where doctors declared them dead, said Rezaul Karim, officer-in-charge of Thakurgaon police.
> 
> RANGPUR
> Five were killed and 100 including 22 law enforcers hurt in clashes between the Jamaat-Shibir men and police in Mithapukur and Pirgachha upazilas.
> 
> The deceased are Shibir activists Moshiur Rahman, 25, Shahed Mian, 45, an unidentified person, Mahmudul Hasan, 20, and Ashikur Rahman, 23.
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir activists hurled brick chips at police when the latter appeared at Mithapukur Bazar around 2:45pm and asked them to lift a barricade from the road.
> 
> Besides charging baton, the police opened fire to disperse the protesters, leaving three people dead and 65 hurt.
> 
> In Peergachha, 41 people, including 21 policemen, were injured in a similar clash near the railway station. Of them, a sub-inspector of police and five Jamaat-Shibir men received bullets.
> 
> SATKHIRA
> A Jamaat procession tried to enter Satkhira town when police and BGB men intercepted them. As they tried to proceed with force, the law enforcers fired rubber bullets and charged baton.
> 
> At one stage of the clash, Jamaat activists Tuhin and Saiful and Jubo League worker Shahin died receiving bullets and 100, including two BGB personnel, were injured.
> 
> The Jamaat men also attacked Mamun, a newly appointed teacher of Satkhira City College, and set fire to his house. He died at Satkhira Sadar Hospital while undergoing treatment.
> 
> CHITTAGONG
> Jamaat-Shibir men brought out a procession in Lohagara upazila in the afternoon and police tried to intercept it.
> 
> The police opened fire, killing Shibir man Mesbah Uddin, 26, on the spot.
> 
> The Jamaat-Shibir men later attacked the police with lethal weapons, hacking to death constable M Tareque Hossain.
> 
> NATORE
> Around 200 Jamaat-Shibir men swooped on the house of a Jubo League leader in Kadamchilan under Lalpur upazila and chopped him to death on the spot.
> 
> Matiyar Rahman, OC of Lalpur police, identified the victim as Khairul Bashar, 27, joint secretary of Kadamchilan Union Parishad unit of Jubo League.
> 
> They Jamaat-Shibir men also torched a police-van, injuring five policemen.
> 
> DINAJPUR
> Nearly 5,000 Jamaat-Shibir activists set fire to four roadside shops at Ranirbandar under Chirirbandar upazila to protest against the verdict.
> 
> Police and BGB men tried to disperse the attackers and came under attacks.
> 
> The BGB men opened fire, leaving fruit trader Foiz Uddin 25, of Nasratpur village dead and injuring two.
> 
> Local Shibir have claimed the dead to be their activist.
> 
> In another clash at Doshmile in Sadar upazila, 30 were injured when Jamaat-Shibir men clashed with law enforcers.
> 
> CHAPAINAWABGANJ
> The Jamaat-Shibir men damaged vehicles at Shibtala in the town in the afternoon.
> 
> As police backed by anti-hartal activists tried to resist them, the attackers swooped on them with sticks, brick chips and hand-made bombs.
> 
> The police opened fire on the attackers, injuring three including Nasir Uddin, 23, a student of Nawabganj Alia Madrasa.
> 
> MOULVIBAZAR
> Jamaat-Shibir men protested against the verdict at Borolekha Bazar and police tried to disperse them, triggering a clash around 5:30pm.
> 
> Bullet-hit, one Lokman Hossain, 22, died on the spot.
> 
> Faysal Ahmed, general secretary of upazila unit of Jamaat, claimed the deceased to be a Shibir worker.
> 
> COX'S BAZAR
> A madrasa student was killed in a gunfight between Shibir and police in Pekua upazila.
> 
> The clash erupted around 3:00pm when Jamaat activists opened fire on the law enforcers to protest against the verdict.
> 
> SIRAJGANJ
> Jamaat-Shibir men vandalised a van of Rab patrol team at Chandidaspur in Sadar upazila at 12:30pm.
> 
> Police lobbed teargas canisters to disperse the attackers, who retaliated with sticks and brick chips.
> 
> The clash continued for nearly 30 minutes. Mokhter Hossain, 19, a Shibir activist, was bullet hit and died on the spot. Eleven were also injured including one Ruhul Amin, 18, of Chandidaspur. Ruhul succumbed to his injuries at Sirajganj Sadar Hospital.
> 
> Jamaat called a half-day shutdown in the district to protest against the death.
> 
> NOAKHALI
> Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers as the latter tried to dissuade them from vandalism in different parts of the district.
> 
> Liton, 28, a fish trader, were bullet-hit and died on the spot.
> 
> Md Khokon, 17, a tempo employee who received a bullet, was pronounced dead when rushed to Noakhali Medical College Hospital at 4:00pm.
> 
> RAJSHAHI
> A Shibir activist was killed in a clash between Jamaat-Shibir and law enforcers in Bagha upazila.
> 
> The deceased was identified as Amirul Islam.
> 
> Around 500 Jamaat-Shibir men attacked law enforcers at Binodpur Bazar, leaving two policemen including Assistant Commissioner of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police Abul Hasnat injured.
> 
> At least 50 cocktails were exploded during the attack.
> 
> The law enforcers fired hundreds of gunshots and teargas canisters to bring the situation under control.
> 
> At 8:30pm, a bomb blast in front of Rajshahi city AL office injured 11 party men.
> 
> BOGRA
> A picketer was killed in a clash between protesters and police at Sujabad under Shajahanpur upazila at 6:00pm.
> 
> The dead was identified as Based Ali, 40, son of Monu Mia of Sujabad Dohopara village.
> 
> Strings of violence by Jamaat-Shibir men were reported from elsewhere in the country. But no-one was reported to have been killed in those incidents as of 11:00 last night.
> source: Terror unleashed



How many jamati died. Police firing to save their own life. It can easily understand the limit of violence by jamat. Police and innocent ppl are targets of jamat's attack.
Police firing only when the situation is going out of hands. And they r not worth of discussion. They become a extreme terrorist organization.
I heard today syedy wasn't a maolana. His identity is misleading. He given false info to muslims. @ShadowFaux Anyone knows.


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> No I don't. Don't spread lies and deception. I hate the army personnel who participated in killing and raping during the 1971 war and expect a proper apology from the government of Pakistan. @WebMaster should take a note of that too.
> 
> But that doesn't even come close to the hatred i have for their Bangladeshi collaborators.
> 
> Thank you for your post.



let me tell you funny thing, when i said all current political parties are bad.. some people replied to me , do not try to be innocent I/we know how really you are..

after that i stopped talking to them, i realized no matter how you give your logic and be neutral , they always put you opposite side party

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

mb444 said:


> Why would I post propaganda? I am not a political activist. What I wrote is my opinion, I have not cut and posted anything.
> 
> Shabagh is just BAL orchestrated and organised propaganda.
> 
> Regarding what I said about Kader Mollah verdict.... Go read it and prove what I said wrong. I dare you.... PRove just one piece of prima facie evidence.... Not asking for much .... Just one piece....
> 
> If you can not be quiet and don't publicise your *mental deficiencies*.




Taking about yourself man? 

Anyway, on a more serious note, Jamat has a few self-proclaimed r*z*kars. Why are you defending them? It's not like we are asking justice for all jamat members. We are asking punishment for the ones who have committed crimes in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> Taking about yourself man?
> 
> Anyway, on a more serious note, Jamat has a few self-proclaimed r*z*kars. Why are you defending them? It's not like we are asking justice for all jamat members. We are asking punishment for the ones who have committed crimes in 1971.



you did not get it, those criminals are actually main leaders and pillar of jamat


----------



## ShadowFaux

mb444 said:


> Are you mad. The country of my birth that i love so much is tearing itself apart and you think I give a damn about point scoring on a forum.
> 
> I call fascism when I see it if that is against anyone holding BAL sympathises well tough.



Fascism is in Jamat's nature. They showed it in 1971. Now they wanna repeat the act. And seriously, they will get the result of 71 this time again too.

Instead of going to the court, Jamat is killing innocent people, attacking Mandirs, targetting Hindus. They are in a killing spree. 

They are responsible for what is going on in my Shonar Bangla. Now please, don't try to portray Jamat as innocents. Their innocence (  ) is clear to the patriotic people by now. In case you didn't get that, I was being sarcastic on the last line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madx said:


> How many jamati died. Police firing to save their own life. It can easily understand the limit of violence by jamat. Police and innocent ppl are targets of jamat's attack.
> Police firing only when the situation is going out of hands. And they r not worth of discussion. They become a extreme terrorist organization.
> I heard today syedy wasn't a maolana. His identity is misleading. He given false info to muslims.
> @ShadowFaux Anyone knows.


not sure about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

madx said:


> I heard today syedy wasn't a maolana. His identity is misleading. He given false info to muslims.
> @ShadowFaux Anyone knows.



i can't confirm as I don't know that. 



asad71 said:


> BAL is the target; not Hindus. Md Khokan is Mohammad Khokan who is a Muslim. He is surely not a* temple helper*. There is a mistake in this report.



He said- "tempo helper"



BDforever said:


> you did not get it, those criminals are actually main leaders and pillar of jamat



The followers would try to follow their same old 1971 style ideology, no? Then the whole party is a big threat to our sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

BDforever said:


> let me tell you funny thing, when i said all current political parties are bad.. some people replied to me , do not try to be innocent I/we know how really you are..
> 
> after that i stopped talking to them, i realized no matter how you give your logic and be neutral , they always put you opposite side party



That was the funny thing for me too. I also said all the party AL/bnp r bad.
But they make me awami. U will get support from them only u say bad to AL.
If u say bad about Bnp/jamat u r doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

look what Khatib is saying..
*Khatib slams vandalism at nat'l mosque*
The Khatib (chief imam) of the national mosque Baitul Mukarram yesterday lambasted those who resorted to vandalism inside the mosque on Friday last in the name of protesting alleged atheist activities of the bloggers at Shahbagh.

Terming mosques as the most sacred places on earth, the Khatib, Maulana Mohammad Salauddin, said all must be respectful to the sanctity of mosques where Muslims bow down to Almighty Allah.

The Khatib and the director general (DG) of Islamic Foundation that manages and supervises the national mosque addressed a press conference against the backdrop of Friday's incident.

The DG, Shamim Mohammad Afzal, said "followers of Moududi" (In Bangladesh, Jamaat-e-Islami men are known as Moududi followers) were involved in Friday's incident, and they torched floor mat of the national mosque, pulled up tiles and engaged in other acts of vandalism inside it.

Terming "Moududi followers" as oppressors, Shamim demanded that the authorities identify these people who desecrated the national mosque under the banner of Islamist parties.

In this situation, the Islamic Foundation has decided to keep the North Gate of the mosque closed every Friday till further notice to prevent using it as a platform for any political party's programmes.

Announcing this, the DG called upon all devotees to use the West, East and South gates of the mosque on Fridays to maintain the sanctity of the mosque and to keep it free from any political activity.

We have taken the decision so that none can use the North Gate of the national mosque as a platform for political activities, which desecrate the mosque, Shamim said.

About the vandalism on Friday, he said those involved in it are enemies of Islam and the country. They pose a serious threat to the sovereignty of our country. 
source :Khatib slams vandalism at nat'l mosque


----------



## EXPERIMENT

True pakistani 22 said:


> Iam from Rara Punjab City in Pakistan
> here in my region there is Old Hindus Temple which was created 500 year Ago by Hindu,s
> we has not destroyed that Temple yet
> if your Respect Masjid than u have to Respect Other religions Temple to
> 
> personally i think this is Move by some foreigners to divide Hindu-Muslims Unity in BD (Raw)



I thank your statement. Except the last word "(Raw)" everything else you said was perfect. The divide and rule is ongoing but not done by Indian external security agency. That is the truth.


----------



## Skies

ShadowFaux said:


> No I don't. Don't spread lies and deception. I hate the army personnel who participated in killing and raping during the 1971 war and expect a proper apology from the government of Pakistan. @WebMaster should take a note of that too.
> 
> But that doesn't even come close to the hatred i have for their Bangladeshi collaborators.
> 
> Thank you for your post.



You opposed me for supporting Kashmir's freedom in another thread.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> Fascism is in Jamat's nature. They showed it in 1971. Now they wanna repeat the act. And seriously, they will get the result of 71 this time again too.
> 
> Instead of going to the court, Jamat is killing innocent people, attacking Mandirs, targetting Hindus. They are in a killing spree.
> 
> They are responsible for what is going on in my Shonar Bangla. Now please, don't try to portray Jamat as innocents. Their innocence (  ) is clear to the patriotic people by now. In case you didn't get that, I was being sarcastic on the last line.




*What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?*


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Lathial said:


> *What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?*



perfect example 

1.i oppose jamat, am i awami ? 
2. what is the problem of Pakistani forum with shadowFaux?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> *What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?*



I'm not an Awami-Leaguer. I'm here to discuss matters of my country in a friendly environment. You have a problem with me being here? Please take it to the @WebMaster.


----------



## mb444

ShadowFaux said:


> Taking about yourself man?
> 
> Anyway, on a more serious note, Jamat has a few self-proclaimed r*z*kars. Why are you defending them? It's not like we are asking justice for all jamat members. We are asking punishment for the ones who have committed crimes in 1971.




No problem with seeking justice but as I have said many times the trial has to be fair with neutrality beyond reproach. This has been a show trial and even if the people are guilty and the court pronounces such the verdict is tainted.

Read the judgement on Kader Mollah and see for yourself. Do not rely on me use your head.

I care not for Jamat but I care for BD and do not wish to see the return of BKSHAL. If you can not see the danger to democracy that BAL has contrived then there is nothing I can really say. Justice yes mob justice no.

Again I reiterate do not listen to what I say, simply read the rational for the verdict against Kader Mollah and judge for yourself.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Ojana said:


> You opposed me for supporting Kashmir's freedom in another thread.



So I think Azad Kashmir and Jammu-Kashmir people are good as they are. Where did you see my pakistan hating in that?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> I'm not an Awami-Leaguer. I'm here to discuss matters of my country in a friendly environment. You have a problem with me being here? Please take it to the @WebMaster.



You have not answered the straightforward question. 

*What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?
*

Pakistan is NOT a friendly country according to you lot afflicted with "1971 consciousness". Answer the question, do not tell me what to do. Just answer the question, stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

animelive said:


> Nigga went full retard, never go full retard.
> On topic, this disgusts me, just yesterday i posted about atrocities on hindus and that clown idune started calling me RAWami liar, looks like the clown idune is exposed now. All these cavemen should be put back inside their caves.



I love the Tropic Thunder you threw in there. I have some very close Bangladeshi friends. Its a long story but, One of them has a taste for oriental woman and tries to convert them after marriage. After a string of divorces he became hardcore religious(though the taste in women never changed) Now he believes that he was not religious enough and the next random Chinese student he catches will convert for sure. ............... I said the same thing to him. "Bro you went full retard"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

mb444 said:


> No problem with seeking justice but as I have said many times the trial has to be fair with neutrality beyond reproach. This has been a show trial and even if the people are guilty and the court pronounces such the verdict is tainted.
> 
> Read the judgement on Kader Mollah and see for yourself. Do not rely on me use your head.
> 
> I care not for Jamat but I care for BD and do not wish to see the return of BKSHAL. If you can not see the danger to democracy that BAL has contrived then there is nothing I can really say. Justice yes mob justice no.
> 
> Again I reiterate do not listen to what I say, simply read the rational for the verdict against Kader Mollah and judge for yourself.



For political reasons/outside pressures the govt didn't fight the case of Kader Mollah properly. Shame on them. But the people's uprising showed them that they will be thrown to dustbins if they try to gain political benefits out of this. 

BAKSHAL will never come back; if it does, Projonmo Chottor will be the first one to raise voice against it.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Srinivas said:


> If they are named as Indians and are killed being a pro Indian then why not Indians support them. You live here some where in subcontinent and worry about people located in far away middle east



What nonsensical response is that? Does it make any sense in English?

And again, what does it have to do with Indians? *Get lost!*

It's a completely domestic issue, and you are not invited.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> You have not answered the straightforward question.
> 
> *What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?
> *
> 
> Pakistan is NOT a friendly country according to you lot afflicted with "1971 consciousness". Answer the question, do not tell me what to do. Just answer the question, stop being a hypocrite.



Again with the namecalling? You bunch never change. 

I gave answer to your question. I believe Pakistan government should formally apologize to Bangladeshi people and help us punish the collaborators of 1971. Other than that I don't see why Bangladesh and Pakistan cannot be a friendly country. In fact, our friendship has a lot of potentials and we both can benefit from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Syama Ayas said:


> This is public forum.
> 
> And by the way, Red fonts is only reserved for moderators.




It is you Indians that claim because some Bangladeshi member mentioned the word "India" in some post, so they flock to the Bangladeshi sub-forum. What is your excuse now? 

It is a completely domestic issue of Bangladesh, you are not invited. Get lost! 

The shamelessness of these Indians could only be matched by BAL, the extent to which they would lie, and then twist-and-turn to try to slither away when caught red handed, is mind-boggling. No wonder that BAL and India makes for a nice pair. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> What nonsensical response is that? Does it make any sense in English?
> 
> And again, what does it have to do with Indians? *Get lost!*
> 
> It's a completely domestic issue, and you are not invited.



Oh @Srinivas, don't mind him. You are well invited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> Again with the namecalling? You bunch never change.
> 
> I gave answer to your question. I believe Pakistan government should formally apologize to Bangladeshi people and help us punish the collaborators of 1971. Other than that I don't see why Bangladesh and Pakistan cannot be a friendly country. In fact, our friendship has a lot of potentials and we both can benefit from that.




No it does not answer the question.

If you believe strongly in being anti-Islam to the extent that your BAL is protecting "Islamdrohis" (those that have rebelled against Islam, informally speaking) while shooting dead and killing hundreds of innocent civilians all in the name of "ekatturer chetona" (1971 consciousness), then under no circumstances can you call for friendly relationship with Pakistan, because, you lot have called for the banning of all Islamic parties, and the banning of Jamat e Islami based on the idea that Jamat - as a political unit - provided moral support to Pakistan Army (as you allege). 

In that case, you can never hope to befriend the same Pakistan whose Army - as an institution - carried out the exaggerated number of crimes that you lot ascribe to them. 

So again, don't try to slither away, answer why you are in a Pakistani forum. *Go to your BAL forum, who is stopping you?*



ShadowFaux said:


> Oh @Srinivas, don't mind him. You are well invited.



NO. Who are you to invite Indians to Bangladesh? Showing your Indophilic "dalalish" nature?

Sorry, the days for the likes of you are numbered. In this forum, and in real life. Indians have no business in Bangladesh.


----------



## mb444

ShadowFaux said:


> For political reasons/outside pressures the govt didn't fight the case of Kader Mollah properly. Shame on them. But the people's uprising showed them that they will be thrown to dustbins if they try to gain political benefits out of this.
> 
> BAKSHAL will never come back; if it does, Projonmo Chottor will be the first one to raise voice against it.




But the shabagh sheep are all BAL activists. On what possible basis do you make the claim it is some kind of independent movement when it has been proven over and over that BAL officials are directly organising it. It has been used to justify the ICT verdict. ICT standards does not stand up to scrutiny of international law and ICJ (International Court of Justice) has warned that Bangladesh will effectively be in non compliance of international law and it's treaty commitment vis-a-vis ICJ of any verdict it renders. Off course as a sovereign power BD can ignore the ICJ but it can not shake off the kangaroo court label.

There is something fundamental at stake here that the half educated don't get. Carry out mob justice, raise a rabble and divide the nation..... Know that sooner or later when power shifts the precedence you set will be used against you....


----------



## BDforever

@animelive is perfect example, few days ago he and me were having good argument on Mullah are being used last friday by jamati, he opposed it, that time he was good. Today when he talked against jamati , he becomes rawami to others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> No it does not answer the question.
> 
> If you believe strongly in being anti-Islam to the extent that your BAL is protecting "Islamdrohis" (those that have rebelled against Islam, informally speaking) while shooting dead and killing hundreds of innocent civilians all in the name of "ekatturer chetona" (1971 consciousness), then under no circumstances can you call for friendly relationship with Pakistan, because, you lot have called for the banning of all Islamic parties, and the banning of Jamat e Islami based on the idea that Jamat - as a political unit - provided moral support to Pakistan Army (as you allege).
> 
> In that case, you can never hope to befriend the same Pakistan whose Army - as an institution - carried out the exaggerated number of crimes that you lot ascribe to them.
> 
> So again, don't try to slither away, answer why you are in a Pakistani forum. *Go to your BAL forum, who is stopping you?*
> 
> 
> 
> NO. Who are you to invite Indians to Bangladesh? Showing your Indophilic "dalalish" nature?
> 
> Sorry, the days for the likes of you are numbered. In this forum, and in real life. Indians have no business in Bangladesh.



1. I am not a Awami-League supporter.

2. I am not anti-Islam.

3. Hundreds of civilians? Excuse me? 

4. You can't tell me what I can do, can you? I told you what I want and what I believe and you are still ignoring what I've said.

5. You are not the authority to tell me whether to stay here or not. @WebMaster and @Loki, please have a look.


----------



## kalu_miah

Glad to see some Bangladeshi's speaking up against these blatant Indian agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.



Religious Bond  No such thing.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> NO. Who are you to invite Indians to Bangladesh? Showing your Indophilic "dalalish" nature?
> 
> Sorry, the days for the likes of you are numbered. In this forum, and in real life. Indians have no business in Bangladesh.



1. I can invite whoever I want. If you have a problem with that, please report. Follow the forum rules, be good.

2. That remains to be seen! May Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> 1. I am not a Awami-League supporter.
> 
> 2. I am not anti-Islam.
> 
> 3. Hundreds of civilians? Excuse me?
> 
> 4. You can't tell me what I can do, can you? I told you what I want and what I believe and you are still ignoring what I've said.
> 
> 5. You are not the authority to tell me whether to stay here or not. @WebMaster and @Loki, please have a look.




1. Your actions in this forum indicate otherwise.

2. Your actions (including Avatar) indicate otherwise. 

3. Read news reports (preferably from neutral sources, or those who are actually 'on the ground' rather than from BAL-mouthpieces). 

4. I am asking you again, what are you doing in a Pakistani forum when Pakistan is the antithesis of "71 chetona" (71 consciousness) that forms your deafening roar (backed by Awami-police security cordon) at Shahbag circus? Don't try to evade the question. I have opened this thread in the "suggestions corner (or whatever it's called)" to weed out all this minority paid agents and propagandists of BAL and wishy-washy Indophiles trying to whitewash all anti-Bangladesh acts of India under numerous guise. 

5. Thanks for giving them the wake up call.



ShadowFaux said:


> 1. I can invite whoever I want. If you have a problem with that, please report. Follow the forum rules, be good.
> 
> 2. That remains to be seen! May Allah bless you.



1. You can not. Bangladesh is not the personal property of you lot, and you have no right to invite enemies of Bangladesh to Bangladesh. By inviting Indians, you are showing your deep enmity to the idea of Bangladesh as envisaged in 1905 and 1947, among other milestones in our long history. 

2. Indeed.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> Dehli will be a clean sweep if you bhartis try to stir trouble in Bangladesh.



Really?  I appreciate that you are trying to lighten the thread by posting jokes....Thanks for that. Jokes aside. Lets just leave it and stick to topic


----------



## ShadowFaux

mb444 said:


> But the shabagh sheep are all BAL activists. On what possible basis do you make the claim it is some kind of independent movement when it has been proven over and over that BAL officials are directly organising it. It has been used to justify the ICT verdict. ICT standards does not stand up to scrutiny of international law and ICJ (International Court of Justice) has warned that Bangladesh will effectively be in non compliance of international law and it's treaty commitment vis-a-vis ICJ of any verdict it renders. Off course as a sovereign power BD can ignore the ICJ but it can not shake off the kangaroo court label.
> 
> There is something fundamental at stake here that the half educated don't get. Carry out mob justice, raise a rabble and divide the nation..... Know that sooner or later when power shifts the precedence you set will be used against you....



Again with the namecallings. Awami-League is supporting it; not organizing it. It has been organized by a bunch of Anti-Awami-Leaguers. Saying the same thing over and over again doesn't make it true.

Don't care much about your threat mate. Take care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

EXPERIMENT said:


> Really?  I appreciate that you are trying to lighten the thread by posting jokes....Thanks for that. Jokes aside. Lets just leave it and stick to topic



Since you like jokes, don't let the last one be on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

kalu_miah said:


> Glad to see some Bangladeshi's speaking up against these blatant Indian agents.




I have opened a thread at the "suggestions corner" or whatever it's called, do take a look and provide your inputs. I don't know if moderators/admins would be able to weed out these moles in our midst, but they are doing a great disservice to Bangladesh by suppressing the will of the 85-90% of the population through their propaganda BAL-mouthpieces. 

They are only here to serve the agenda of one foreign country, and pretend to be Pakistan friendly on this forum, while their entire "ekattur chetona" (71 consciousness) is all about hatred of everything Pakistani, most of all the Pakistani military, which is ironically the exact same institution that this forum is mostly dedicated towards!

Their hypocrisy is glaring! Only BAL and Hindutva radicals could find suitable company amongst them. It needs no mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

hussain0216 said:


> The hindus are pro india and acting against the muslims of bangladesh
> 
> *Take the trash out*


Just like the way British police does with certain people who belong to certain religion? you disgust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> Again with the namecallings. Awami-League is supporting it; not organizing it. It has been organized by a bunch of Anti-Awami-Leaguers. Saying the same thing over and over again doesn't make it true.
> 
> Don't care much about your threat mate. Take care!



Awami League supporting something=Awami League organizing something (even if by proxy). 

Because any gathering/procession that Awami league does not like, whether political or nonpolitical, has been met with brutal force from the AWAMI-police. 

@Loki

Can you plz look into the issue that we have lots of low IQ posts by members of many nationality dumbing down the Bangladesh sub-forum? Even the most obvious logical conclusions have to be pointed out to them for them to understand it. 

While it is great to hear differing viewpoints, that does not mean the intellectual level of the forum should be dumbed down to the level of Indians.


----------



## BDforever

RazPaK said:


> Since you like jokes, don't let the last one be on you.


 @RazPaK and @EXPERIMENT , we are so blessed , when india will invade bangladesh we will ask help from Pakistan, when Pakistan invade us , we will ask help from India , thank you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> 1/3 of Kashmir already taken. The rest will get it's Independence as well. India being the South Asian bully is going to get a bloody nose, If it keeps up this Akhand Bharat foreign policy.
> 
> Inshallah West Bengal will also be liberated.
> 
> And trust me, *I will sleep like a baby*.



You sure will


----------



## RazPaK

BDforever said:


> @RazPaK and @EXPERIMENT , we are so blessed , when india will invade bangladesh we will ask help from Pakistan, when Pakistan invade us , we will ask help from India , thank you guys



We really have nothing to do with Bangladesh since the betrayal, so there won't be any invasion from Pakistan.


We just hope that after Bangladesh fought so hard for it's independence, it doesn't become a Hindutva satellite state.


----------



## BDforever

RazPaK said:


> We really have nothing to do with Bangladesh since the betrayal, so there won't be any invasion from Pakistan.
> 
> 
> We just hope that after Bangladesh fought so hard for it's independence, it doesn't become a Hindutva satellite state.



betrayal by who ?


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1. Your actions in this forum indicate otherwise.
> 
> 2. Your actions (including Avatar) indicate otherwise.
> 
> 3. Read news reports (preferably from neutral sources, or those who are actually 'on the ground' rather than from BAL-mouthpieces).
> 
> 4. I am asking you again, what are you doing in a Pakistani forum when Pakistan is the antithesis of "71 chetona" (71 consciousness) that forms your deafening roar (backed by Awami-police security cordon) at Shahbag circus? Don't try to evade the question. I have opened this thread in the "suggestions corner (or whatever it's called)" to weed out all this minority paid agents and propagandists of BAL and wishy-washy Indophiles trying to whitewash all anti-Bangladesh acts of India under numerous guise.
> 
> 5. Thanks for giving them the wake up call.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You can not. Bangladesh is not the personal property of you lot, and you have no right to invite enemies of Bangladesh to Bangladesh. By inviting Indians, you are showing your deep enmity to the idea of Bangladesh as envisaged in 1905 and 1947, among other milestones in our long history.
> 
> 2. Indeed.



1. You can assume anything you want. 
2. What? I like that girl! I think I'm gonna move to Canada and take her out on a date.
3. I am reading reports from several neutral news sources. Sorry I don't read any Jamat-affiliated newspaper.
4. I have answered your question several times.
5. . . . . . 
6. Yes I can. If you have a problem with that, please take it to the court of law. And I believe that I have stayed within forum rules. If you disagree, please report my posts. 
7. Yes indeed. 

Thank you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

BDforever said:


> betrayal by who ?



By you who shot us in zee back.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

RazPaK said:


> We really have nothing to do with Bangladesh since the betrayal, so there won't be any invasion from Pakistan.
> 
> 
> We just hope that after Bangladesh fought so hard for it's independence, it doesn't become a Hindutva satellite state.




Not to get the thread derailed, but the usage of the term "betrayal" would require more elaboration in a different thread. 

And don't take these tiny minority, paid agents of India seriously. Note how almost all of them work in unison, thank each others' posts, and appease Indians to no end. They are even thanked by Indians more than any other foreign nationality. 

You can not take them seriously, they are only doing their job of spreading AWAMI-RAW propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

RazPaK said:


> By you who shot us in zee back.


ahahah this is hilarious comment


----------



## RazPaK

Banglar Lathial said:


> Not to get the thread derailed, but the usage of the term "betrayal" would require more elaboration in a different thread.
> 
> And don't take these tiny minority, paid agents of India seriously. Note how almost all of them work in unison, thank each others' posts, and appease Indians to no end. They are even thanked by Indians more than any other foreign nationality.
> 
> You can not take them seriously, they are only doing their job of spreading AWAMI-RAW propaganda.



The only reason I come on these threads is because the Hindutva brigade comes in packs to troll Bangladeshi members and flame the threads with anti-Islamic propaganda.


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Lathial said:


> Not to get the thread derailed, but the usage of the term "betrayal" would require more elaboration in a different thread.
> 
> And don't take these tiny minority, paid agents of India seriously. Note how almost all of them work in unison, thank each others' posts, and appease Indians to no end. They are even thanked by Indians more than any other foreign nationality.
> 
> You can not take them seriously, they are only doing their job of spreading AWAMI-RAW propaganda.



I am thanked by all parties , shall i call all parties ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EXPERIMENT

MandarK said:


> True face of Bangladeshis revealed. These people are just enjoying the killing of Minorities in their country. Most of them are even supporting it. pathetic state



Bangladeshis !! Uncalled for. Most Bangladeshis are much more sane. Never judge an entire country in one sweeping statement. Leave such words for kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> Awami League supporting something=Awami League organizing something (even if by proxy).
> 
> Because any gathering/procession that Awami league does not like, whether political or nonpolitical, has been met with brutal force from the AWAMI-police.
> 
> @Loki
> 
> Can you plz look into the issue that we have lots of low IQ posts by members of many nationality dumbing down the Bangladesh sub-forum? Even the most obvious logical conclusions have to be pointed out to them for them to understand it.
> 
> While it is great to hear differing viewpoints, that does not mean the intellectual level of the forum should be dumbed down to the level of Indians.




Co-incidentally, the goal of the Shahbag protesters and BAL have converged.

You are resorting to personal attacks without any provocation. Shows your intellectual level. @Loki should really have a look at the point you've just made. 

Thanks again for all the effort you've put writing the reply. 

Joy Bangla!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

RazPaK said:


> The only reason I come on these threads is because the Hindutva brigade comes in packs to troll Bangladeshi members and flame the threads with anti-Islamic propaganda.



There have been a deluge of low-IQ trolls claiming to be Bangladeshis (but suspected to be moles for a neighbouring foreign country's malicious agency) in this forum of late. They appease Indians to no end, spread their party propaganda, they are trying to conduct a 'psy-ops' war (is that what they call this propaganda warfare?), I reckon. 

In fact, for a long while, AmarDesh newspaper could not be accessed in Bangladesh today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

RazPaK said:


> The only reason I come on these threads is because the Hindutva brigade comes in packs to troll Bangladeshi members and flame the threads with anti-Islamic propaganda.





RazPak become defender of Jamat and their terrorist idiology.

Best of luck


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Mech said:


> I'm a christian, jackass...how's that for a punch line ?



I agree with RAZPAK here you should have got his permission before posting his picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

BDforever said:


> I am thanked by all parties , shall i call all parties ?



Maybe you need to rephrase your question. 

I do not think members of all countries have thanked your posts. The vast majority of foreigners who have thanked you is Indians. That's eerie, but not surprising, if Bangladeshis (the 85-90% majority) think long and hard about.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Captain Spark said:


> If Muslims can kill Hindus freely here in India, then why not in Bangladesh.........



Bloody fool thing to say!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

@Banglar Lathial Fact is ..
1. I bashed some pakistani like @RazPaK who thinks we betrayed pakistan.
2. I also bashed some arrogant indians. 
3. I have good friend from Pakistan and India in pdf who really are neutral and honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Joe Shearer said:


> Bloody fool thing to say!



Not entirely related to the reply, but still

http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/237680-bangla-71-trial-protest-storm-hits-city.html


----------



## Joe Shearer

shree835 said:


> This is the limit of this TABLIGI JAMAT.




That happens to be a completely different organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Lathial said:


> Maybe you need to rephrase your question.
> 
> I do not think members of all countries have thanked your posts. The vast majority of foreigners who have thanked you is Indians. That's eerie, but not surprising, if Bangladeshis (the 85-90% majority) think long and hard about.



i do not worry about what you think. you are not a regular member, you come in this forum in rare case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> Not to get the thread derailed, but the usage of the term "betrayal" would require more elaboration in a different thread.
> 
> And don't take these tiny minority, paid agents of India seriously. Note how almost all of them work in unison, thank each others' posts, and appease Indians to no end. They are even thanked by Indians more than any other foreign nationality.
> 
> You can not take them seriously, they are only doing their job of spreading AWAMI-RAW propaganda.






@Lathial shaheb, resorting to personal insults won't save the jamat leaders who have commited crimes in 1971. They will be hanged for their crimes and you'll keep doing the same old and same old . . . . 

Tiny minority is 4.6% of jamat supporters. But their opinion matter. If they only leave the side of the war-criminals, they will be embraced by all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Skallagrim said:


> Even if the news is true just one instance of setting fire on a temple and on some houses in Noakhali doesn't mean Hindus all over BD are targeted.



And what is the difference between what you have said and the headline?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Islam and Jamaat not the same thing
*Secretary General of the Khelafat Majlis Ahmad Abdul Quader on Monday said that Islam and Jamaat-e-Islami should not be seen as the same thing. *

The top leader of the party, which in conjunction with 11 other small outfits launched a protest programme after Fridays prayers against anti-Islam activities of the organisers of the Shahbagh movement, urged everybody to sincerely reflect on the subject so as to find an answer by themselves using their senses and conscience.

Jamaat-e-Islami and Islam are not the same thing. I beg you (journalists) not to equate one with the other, Abdul Quader told a press conference at the party headquarters in Bijoy Nagar.

Quader also clarified that he did not disagree with the demand of the Shahbagh protesters that the war crimes convicts be given death, but strictly opposed blogging against Islam, Islamic thinkers and experts on Islamic laws.

Twelve small parties have set up a platform to counter the Shahbagh movement that is demanding death for war criminals and a ban on Jamaat for crimes it perpetrated against humanity during 1971.

Khelafat Majlis organised the press conference to clear its stance

A day before the press conference, the partys Assistant Secretary General Mujibur Rahman Hamidi said, It is out of question to unite with Jamaat. Even Awami League does not hate Jamaat as much as we do.

We know where Jamaat contradicts Islam. We understand it with our heart.

He also said they were not against the Shahbagh movement.

But we are against those bloggers who are making Islam and Alems controversial.

Last Fridays programme turned out to be violent, with demonstrators demolishing replicas of the Ganajagaran Mancha, built in solidarity with the Shahbagh protesters, across the country, tearing national flags and setting Shaheed Minar alight.

Their clash with the police left four people dead.

Police and activists of the Shahbagh movement claim that Jamaat-e-Islami and its student front Islami Chhatra Shibir were behind the violence.

National flag is our pride. Khelafat Majlis strongly condemns defamation of national flag, said Abdul Quader.

He claimed his party activists were not involved in Fridays violence.

Khelafat Majlis did not do it. But some intruders might have done this.

He requested journalists to report what was truth.

It was also demanded from the press conference that the Muslims and Alems arrested after the violence be released and the cases filed against them withdrawn.

Abdul Quader demanded the resignation of the Home Minister for the death of five people in Manikganj following clashes on Sunday. He also demanded a judicial inquiry into the incident. 

http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/02/25/islam-and-jamaat-not-the-same-thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> There have been a deluge of low-IQ trolls claiming to be Bangladeshis (but suspected to be moles for a neighbouring foreign country's malicious agency) in this forum of late. They appease Indians to no end, spread their party propaganda, they are trying to conduct a 'psy-ops' war (is that what they call this propaganda warfare?), I reckon.
> 
> In fact, for a long while, AmarDesh newspaper could not be accessed in Bangladesh today.



Is that the best you can do?



Banglar Lathial said:


> Maybe you need to rephrase your question.
> 
> *I do not think* members of all countries have thanked your posts. The vast majority of foreigners who have thanked you is Indians. That's eerie, but not surprising, if Bangladeshis (the 85-90% majority) think long and hard about.




Please report if you have problem with him getting thanks. So much jealousy just because of a few thanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

I am not well versed into bangladeshi politics so do correct me but according to radio canada, the Jamat party disagrees with the international tribunal with respect to the court decision. Was there a problem with the trials or mishandling of evidence that is essentially leading to a potent civil war or is it simply a fringe right party looking for attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Banglar Lathial said:


> You have not answered the straightforward question.
> 
> *What are "patriotic people" like you and other Awami Leaguers doing ON A PAKISTANI FORUM?
> *
> 
> Pakistan is NOT a friendly country according to you lot afflicted with "1971 consciousness". Answer the question, do not tell me what to do. Just answer the question, stop being a hypocrite.



Are you serious? Allow me to reply on his behalf. The reason is he wants to propagate his own ideas and the forum owners want to make money. Simple answer or do you need it to be spelled out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

ShadowFaux said:


> Again with the namecallings. Awami-League is supporting it; not organizing it. It has been organized by a bunch of Anti-Awami-Leaguers. Saying the same thing over and over again doesn't make it true.
> 
> Don't care much about your threat mate. Take care!



Are you mad or just not particularly well educated? So BAL is just supporting shahbagh you say and the pampered pooches are going to bite the hand that feeds it if BAL misbehaves!!!! What a wonderful world you live in.

And you saw in my post a threat.... My god man what are you smoking....

Unfortunately our conversation must end due to intellectual and deductive nonconvergence. I wish you well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> I am not well versed into bangladeshi politics so do correct me but according to radio canada, the Jamat party disagrees with the international tribunal with respect to the court decision. Was there a problem with the trials or mishandling of evidence that is essentially leading to a potent civil war or is it simply a fringe right party looking for attention



some jamati main leaders are war criminals , that is the issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> Since you like jokes, don't let the last one be on you.



An Internet threat......  Bro you are truly a funny guy. You could make a lot of money on youtube


----------



## Mattrixx

Grenade on busy road defused
*Police have defused a grenade that they spotted on a footpath opposite Ruposhi Bangla Hotel in the capital hours after Jamaat-e-Islami leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee was sentenced to death for his war crimes of 1971. - See more at: Grenade on busy road defused - bdnews24.com*



"The bomb was defused by exploding it on the footpath," said Detective Police&#8217;s Assistant Commissioner (Bomb Disposal Unit) Sanowar Hossain.

Dhaka Metropolitan Police&#8217;s Joint Commissioner Monirul Islam said it was not possible to remove from the footpath.

It was around 3pm that police got information about a bomb-like object lying abandoned on the footpath in front of the hotel.

Asked about the type of the grenade, Islam had said, "We can tell you that only after examining its substances."

He said the law keepers had been ordered to stay more alert as the grenade was found near the 'Ganajagaran Mancha' at Shahbagh where the mass agitation have been going on for 24 days now in demand of awarding death sentence to all the convicted war criminals and slapping a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami.

The grenade was found amid reports of crude bomb explosions elsewhere in the city immediately after the death verdict for Sayedee.

Police also fired blank shots at Matijheel to prevent a gathering of the activists of the Islamist party and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir. - See more at: Grenade on busy road defused - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EXPERIMENT

BDforever said:


> @RazPaK and @EXPERIMENT , we are so blessed , when india will invade bangladesh we will ask help from Pakistan, when Pakistan invade us , we will ask help from India , thank you guys



Seriously enjoyed the wisdom in your words. Way to go man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

hussain0216 said:


> Our ancestores converted because Islam was superior to pagan hinduism, and we didnt want to worship lingams like hindus did
> 
> So we left the pagans to their fate they deserved



To become the dominant section of the dominant country in the region?

Any more leavings to their fates lying around in the back of your car?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

EXPERIMENT said:


> Seriously enjoyed the wisdom in your words. Way to go man



here fun > wisdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

BDforever said:


> some jamati main leaders are war criminals , that is the issue



Well the courts already established that however why are they questioning the courts decision, this is a clear disrespect to the laws of land and furthermore bangladaìse consitution, they must have a reason ie. mistrial or something otherwise why would a political party try to create a havoc on innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

mb444 said:


> Are you mad or just not particularly well educated? So BAL is just supporting shahbagh you say and the pampered pooches are going to bite the hand that feeds it if BAL misbehaves!!!! What a wonderful world you live in.
> 
> And you saw in my post a threat.... My god man what are you smoking....
> 
> Unfortunately our conversation must end due to intellectual and deductive nonconvergence. I wish you well.



Though I don't agree with your post but still, thank you!


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> Well the courts already established that however why are they questioning the courts decision, this is a clear disrespect to the laws of land and furthermore bangladaìse authority, they must have a reason ie. mistrial or something otherwise why would a political party try to create a havoc on innocents.


let me tell you the situation...
1. one party (majority)asking for death sentence of criminals and protesting peacefully when some criminals getting jails.
2. other party (4.6%)wants to stop the judgements, when court gives jail or death sentence, they start violence 

short cut story telling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

liontk said:


> I am not well versed into bangladeshi politics so do correct me but according to radio canada, the Jamat party disagrees with the international tribunal with respect to the court decision. Was there a problem with the trials or mishandling of evidence that is essentially leading to a potent civil war or is it simply a fringe right party looking for attention



The court maintained all the procedures and his charges are specific. But jamat is not loyal to BD. So they have started all the violence.

GALLOWS for Sayedee
Death handed for 2 charges






Ending all speculations, the first war crimes tribunal yesterday sentenced Jamaat leader Delawar Hossain Sayedee to death in its maiden verdict almost three years after its formation.

The 73-year-old Jamaat-e-Islami nayeb-e-ameer was found guilty of murder, abduction, confinement, torture, rape, persecution, and abetment of torture, looting, forceful religious conversions and setting homes ablaze in rural areas of southern district Pirojpur during the Liberation War.

While thousands of people, ignoring the Jamaat-called hartal, gathered at Shahbagh in the capital yesterday and celebrated the verdict, Jamaat and student body Islami Chhatra Shibir sent a wave of violence across the country that claimed at least 33 lives.

The judgment turned the spotlight on the nine-month war in which the Pakistani army along with its collaborators had killed three million Bangalees and raped more then 200,000 women. About 10 million people had to flee to India as refugees and millions more were displaced inside the country during the war in 1971.

In the verdict, the judges of the International Crimes Tribunal-1 said, "The road to freedom for the people of Bangladesh was arduous and torturous, smeared with blood, toil and sacrifices. In the contemporary world history, perhaps no nation paid as dearly as the Bangalees did for their emancipation."

Sayedee was brought to the dock around 11:10am and the tribunal judges started reading out the 56-page summery of the verdict after an introduction in which it was said that the Sayedee of 1971 was being tried, not the MP Sayedee or the Sayedee known for his religious sermons or the political leader Sayedee.

Sayedee, then a 30-year-old grocer, was not involved in politics during the war. He could speak Urdu well as he had obtained the Alim degree from madrasa. He welcomed the Pakistani army at Parerhat Bazar of Pirojpur.

He formed the local Peace Committee and subsequently, as a member of ******* force (auxiliary force of the Pakistan army), he actively took part in the atrocities committed by the Pakistani army and ******* force on civilians, the Hindu community and pro-liberation people, the court said.

Later on in life, Sayedee started delivering religious sermons (waaz) in and outside the country. He has a few thousand fans. He used titles like "Allama" and "Moulana". He was elected parliament member twice, in 1996 and 2001. He joined Jamaat and became its nayeb-e-ameer.

In the summary of the judgment based on crimes committed four decades ago, Tribunal-1 Chairman Justice ATM Fazle Kabir said, "As judges of this tribunal, we firmly hold and believe in the doctrine that 'justice in the future cannot be achieved unless injustice of the past is addressed'.

Even though Tribunal-2 had delivered judgments in two war crimes cases, one against Abul Kalam Azad and the other against Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah, Tribunal-1 delivered its first verdict yesterday.

It was formed in March, 2010, before Tribunal-2 and it is dealing with three other cases.

Sayedee's case was also the first case to get rolling at the tribunals and it took Tribunal-1 18 months to conclude the trial. The trial was troubled by several obstacles: failure to produce witnesses by prosecution and defence, the so-called Skype controversy, and reconstitution of the tribunal and a barrage of defence petitions.

Sayedee was indicated on October 3, 2011. The prosecution had piled 20 charges against him for crimes he committed in Pirojpur in 1971.

However, Justice Kabir and tribunal members Justice Jahangir Hossain and Justice Anwarul Haque unanimously held Sayedee guilty in eight of the 20 charges of crimes against humanity.

Justice Kabir said the three judges were convinced with the evidence on record that the accused knowingly and on purpose stood against the War of Liberation and joined the ******* force to resist the birth of Bangladesh.

"It is proved that the accused [Sayedee] as one of the Razakars or a person of a group of individuals took active part in the attacks directed against civilian population at Parerhat area, causing murder, deportation, rape, looting of goods, setting fire to the houses and shops of civilians, forceful religious conversion, inhuman acts and torture which fall within the purview of crimes against humanity," read the conclusion of the verdict.

Sayedee was sentenced to death in two of the charges even though found "guilty beyond reasonable doubt" in eight. He was sentenced to death for the abduction, torture and murder of Ibrahim Kutti and the killing of Bisabali in Pirojpur.

The tribunal said the gravity of the offences in the other six charges appeared to be lesser than that of the two in which he was sentenced to death. Since the tribunal had already awarded the capital punishment, they refrained from passing separate imprisonments for the six charges.

The prosecution examined nine witnesses to prove the charge of Kutti killing and setting fire to the houses of the Hindus at Parerhat.

Mofizuddin Posari, who was also captured by the Pakistani army and Razakars along with Kutti, testified against Sayedee. He said Sayedee as a member of the ******* force captured them and ultimately the Pakistani army killed Kutti.

We find no reason to disbelieve evidence of PW-7 [witness Posari] as to the murder of Kutti, destruction of houses of civilians in a large scale by setting fire which constitute crimes against humanity, the tribunal said.

The prosecution examined three eyewitnesses to prove Bisabali's killing in Umedpur village in Pirojpur.

With the assistance of Sayedee, the Pakistani army attacked the Hindu-dominated neighbourhood of Umedpur village and looted valuables from homes.

It is evident that one civilian named Bisabali was caught and tortured by Razakars, thereafter victim Bisabali was fastened to a coconut tree and she was shot dead by a ******* at the insistence of accused Delawar Hossain Sayedee, the tribunal said.

The judges said as per International Crimes (Tribunals) Act, 1973, Sayedee be convicted and sentenced to death and be "hanged by the neck till he is dead".

Since the tribunals enjoy the status of the High Court, a convict has the right to file an appeal only with the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court within 30 days of the judgment delivery.

Defence counsels of Sayedee said they would appeal.

Terming the verdict an absolute deviation from justice, chief defence counsel Abdur Razzaq said the tribunal did utmost injustice to Moulana Sayedee through the verdict.

The tribunal should have acquitted him from the charges. I think the prosecution couldn't prove a single charge, Razzaq told reporters at his Dhanmondi home yesterday.

Several hundred lawyers, journalists and observers had gathered at the tribunal to witness the much-awaited judgment delivery in Sayedee's case yesterday.

High security measures were in place in and around the old high court building where the tribunals are. Many could not get in and had to wait outside.

In parts of the country, people of all walks of life brought out celebratory processions.

GUILTY IN OTHER 6 CHARGES
On May 7, 1971, Sayedee identified the houses and shops of the Hindus, and people who support Awami League and the Liberation War at Parerhat Bazar in Pirojpur. He as one of the perpetrators raided those shops and houses and looted valuables, including 22 shers of gold and silver from the shop of one Makhanlal Saha.

On May 8, 1971, Sayedee led a team of the Pakistan army to the house of Nurul Islam Khan, where he identified for the army Nurul Islam as an Awami League leader and his son Shahidul Islam Selim as a freedom fighter. Sayedee then detained Nurul Islam and handed him over to the army men who tortured Nurul Islam. His house was then looted and finally set on fire.

On June 2, 1971, Sayedee led a team of Peace (Shanti) Committee members, accompanied by the Pakistani army, to raid the house of Mahbubul Alam Howlader (freedom fighter) of Tengra Khali village in Indurkani. Sayedee and the team then detained Mahbubul's elder brother Abdul Mazid Howlader and tortured him, and looted cash money, jewellery and other valuables from the house.

During the final stages of the war, Sayedee one morning led a team of 50 to 60 Razakars into the attack on the Hindu-dominated neighbourhood of Hoglabunia in Pirojpur. Seeing the attackers, the Hindus managed to flee but one Shefali Gharami failed. Some Razakars entered her room and raped her. Being the leader of the team, Sayedee failed to prevent them from committing rape. He and the members of his team also set fire to the dwellings of the neighbourhood.

During the Liberation War, Sayedee led a group of 10-12 armed Razakars and Peace Committee members and surrounded the house of Gouranga Saha of Parerhat Bandar in Pirojpur. Sayedee and the others abducted three women and handed them over to the Pakistan army at Pirojpur where they were confined and raped for three days before being released.

During the war, Sayedee, being a member of ******* and exercising his power, forced 100-150 Hindus of Parerhat and other villages to convert to Islam and compelled them to go to the mosque to offer prayers.

GALLOWS <i>for Sayedee</i>


----------



## Anubis

shree835 said:


> This is the limit of this TABLIGI JAMAT.



Tabligi Jamat has nothing to do with this.......they are different!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

WebMaster said:


> No, that is your solution. The solution is to stop targeting Jamaatis and hear them out. They are Bengali citizens as well.
> 
> Charge them for war crimes? Why now?
> 
> First focus on the war crimes currently conducted by the Indian forces THEN go 40 years back.



What an astonishing piece of logic!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

madx said:


> Grenade on busy road defused
> *Police have defused a grenade that they spotted on a footpath opposite Ruposhi Bangla Hotel in the capital hours after Jamaat-e-Islami leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee was sentenced to death for his war crimes of 1971. - See more at: Grenade on busy road defused - bdnews24.com*
> 
> 
> 
> "The bomb was defused by exploding it on the footpath," said Detective Polices Assistant Commissioner (Bomb Disposal Unit) Sanowar Hossain.
> 
> Dhaka Metropolitan Polices Joint Commissioner Monirul Islam said it was not possible to remove from the footpath.
> 
> It was around 3pm that police got information about a bomb-like object lying abandoned on the footpath in front of the hotel.
> 
> Asked about the type of the grenade, Islam had said, "We can tell you that only after examining its substances."
> 
> He said the law keepers had been ordered to stay more alert as the grenade was found near the 'Ganajagaran Mancha' at Shahbagh where the mass agitation have been going on for 24 days now in demand of awarding death sentence to all the convicted war criminals and slapping a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami.
> 
> The grenade was found amid reports of crude bomb explosions elsewhere in the city immediately after the death verdict for Sayedee.
> 
> Police also fired blank shots at Matijheel to prevent a gathering of the activists of the Islamist party and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir. - See more at: Grenade on busy road defused - bdnews24.com



So they simply want to prove why people call them terrorist ????


----------



## liontk

BDforever said:


> let me tell you the situation...
> 1. one party (majority)asking for death sentence of criminals and protesting peacefully when some criminals getting jails.
> 2. other party (4.6%)wants to stop the judgements, when court gives jail or death sentence, they start violence
> 
> short cut story telling



Ahahah classic case of both sides not respecting the decisions of the court, however for me as an outsider, its hard to encompass the concept for going against the judiciary without sufficient evidence proving that the trial was null, which neither side can prove as far as the sources I have read. So isn`t it better to simply accept the judiciaries decision on this , if i am not offending anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

BDforever said:


> let me tell you the situation...
> 1. one party (majority)asking for death sentence of criminals and protesting peacefully when some criminals getting jails.
> 2. other party (4.6%)wants to stop the judgements, when court gives jail or death sentence, they start violence
> 
> short cut story telling



U r escaping the truth majority of BD want death sentence to war criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> Well the courts already established that however why are they questioning the courts decision, this is a clear disrespect to the laws of land and furthermore bangladaìse consitution, they must have a reason ie. mistrial or something otherwise why would a political party try to create a havoc on innocents.



even the other party who oppose judgement they disrespected national flag and attacked Martyrs monument. so now government working to ban this party.
it is not about religious party, but some international news reporter calling them islamic party. we are seriously angry about it. 
general people and other 12 Islamic do not recognize them as Islamic party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

BDforever said:


> i do not worry about what you think. you are not a regular member, you come in this forum in rare case.



And the regular suspects have thanked you. Not that it matters, but I have been a member at this forum for much longer than you lot.


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> Ahahah classic case of both sides not respecting the decisions of the court, however for me as an outsider, its hard to encompass the concept for going against the judiciary without sufficient evidence proving that the trial was null, which neither side can prove as far as the sources I have read. So isn`t it better to simply accept the judiciaries decision on this , if i am not offending anyone.



Bangladesh War Crimes Tribunal: Sayedee trial analysis: Safe house register

Read it and let me know if you dont think the trial was not staged and politically motivated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Lathial said:


> And the regular suspects have thanked you. Not that it matters, but I have been a member at this forum for much longer than you lot.


after saying that feeling good now ? nice


----------



## Joe Shearer

mb444 said:


> @WebMaster don't believe the propaganda from government mouthpieces or the hindutva brigade. I have not read the verdict this time around but in the previous case a person was sentenced to life yet there was not a single piece of prima facie evidence against him. Everything was based on hearsay.... No eye withness. The prosecution could not provide one single piece of evidence of either any named victims, or time or place and could not position the guy Kader Mollah during these supposed crime. The kangaroo court drama continues.
> 
> The shabagh Sheeps are BAL activists, it is a contrived situation to create caos. It's a well planned strategy as BAL can not remain in power any other way.
> 
> If any temples has been torched likely to be BAL agent provocateurs doing it. There are precedence of BAL false flag operations to back up the assertion.
> 
> JI cadres are obviously responding to police provocations but targeting minorities is something that they won't do as it would not make any strategic sense. BAL is targeting Hindus just as they had targeted budhists as inflaming communal situation only assist BAL.



It is not for you, or me, or any other person to start sitting in judgement on courts, whether on Bangladeshi courts, or Pakistani courts or Indian courts. They do consider evidence, they do come to conclusions, and these conclusions are not always to popular liking. That is no reason to contest them and to propose violent uprisings in protest. It is this attitude which has led to the sorry state of Pakistan today, and you will still find some Pakistanis, increasingly in the minority, who think that the rule of law counts for little, or nothing. They are behind the misery of their nation. So will you be, if you do not change, and join the bulk of your population that seeks to do things in broad daylight, not in criminal darkness, and that upholds the rule of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> Co-incidentally, the goal of the Shahbag protesters and BAL have converged.
> 
> You are resorting to personal attacks without any provocation. Shows your intellectual level. @Loki should really have a look at the point you've just made.
> 
> Thanks again for all the effort you've put writing the reply.
> 
> Joy Bangla!




No to "Joy Bangla" as I have nothing to do with Kolikata, by admitting that you do, you have also shown your true colours. 

Nevertheless, you can not point to a single personal attack against you in my post. Crying foul running to Mods won't help. 

The goal of "Shahbag circus" and "BAL" has always been the same, that is why BAL never attacked Shahbag circus, it does not take high IQ to figure that out. How can any intelligent adult fail to see that? 

Don't ever talk about my intellectual level, which has been shown to be much higher than all "Kolikatan agents" in history.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Bagh said:


> Although I condemn attacking our ethnic minorities as they are my fellow countrymen but its just funny how indians are swarming in this thread and speaking about secularism and proper treatment of minoriities and what not. Whereas Indians are very passionate about their probable next Prime Minister Mr. Narendra Modi who was the main Architect of killing thousands of Muslims in Gujrat. I am just amazed at this level of hypocrisy.
> Tell me Indians is hypocrisy somehow coded in your genotypes thereby making it impossible to let go or what???
> On the thread: This just happened once in a blue moon and will not happen again In sha Allah. Our hindu brothers are Bangladeshis first and most of the Bangladeshi muslims wont even tolerate atrocities against Hindus.



I am passionate about Narendra Modi, but not in a way that you imagine, and there are many like me. Your generalistion was a poorly chosen one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh War Crimes Tribunal: Sayedee trial analysis: Safe house register
> 
> Read it and let me know if you dont think the trial was not staged and politically motivated.



mon ami aazidane, can you please link a primary source, blogs are typically secondary source and should only be consulted when primary sources are not available, if you have a primary source that would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Banglar Lathial said:


> No to "Joy Bangla" as I have nothing to do with Kolikata, by admitting that you do, you have also shown your true colours.
> 
> Nevertheless, you can not point to a single personal attack against you in my post. Crying foul running to Mods won't help.
> 
> The goal of "Shahbag circus" and "BAL" has always been the same, that is why BAL never attacked Shahbag circus, it does not take high IQ to figure that out. How can any intelligent adult fail to see that?
> 
> Don't ever talk about my intellectual level, which has been shown to be much higher than all "Kolikatan agents" in history.



I'm putting you on my ignore list. Please do not quote me in any of your posts. Thank you.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

ShadowFaux said:


> I'm putting you on my ignore list. Please do not quote me in any of your posts. Thank you.



Same here. Thanks for reminding me of that great option. It's a mystery why mods have let moles of RAW loose in this forum.


----------



## ShadowFaux

@liontk

Some links that you might find useful-

Terror unleashed
Sayedee to hang - bdnews24.com
Jamaat unleashes violence, 35 killed - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> mon ami aazidane, can you please link a primary source, blogs are typically secondary source and should only be consulted when primary sources are not available, if you have a primary source that would be greatly appreciated.



you are in good point, but again there are some jamati support newspaper. you know some newspaper are biased towards parties. 
but i admit this international tribunal court is not up to standard to call it international according to some info.


----------



## Joe Shearer

RazPaK said:


> Dehli will be a clean sweep if you bhartis try to stir trouble in Bangladesh.




If words could kill, you would be a weapon of mass destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## liontk

ShadowFaux said:


> @liontk
> 
> Some links that you might find useful-
> 
> Terror unleashed
> Sayedee to hang - bdnews24.com
> Jamaat unleashes violence, 35 killed - bdnews24.com



merci for the links, bdnews appears to be a genuine source as far as news source go and they highlight the big problem, which in this case appears to be non peaceful protesting , correct me if i am wrong. However I am slightly leaning towards the judiciary decision still as I think the decision was appropriate given the prosecutors evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> mon ami aazidane, can you please link a primary source, blogs are typically secondary source and should only be consulted when primary sources are not available, if you have a primary source that would be greatly appreciated.



Bangladesh Ruling Leads to Deadly Riots - WSJ.com

read Sam Zarifi statement on WSJ, he is the director for the Geneva-based International Commission of Jurists and the last 2 paragraphs, you will get a jist. Also the blog i sent you is by David Bergman, he is a british journalist who also made a documentary about the 1971 atrocities which won numerous awards. He is highly respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Lathial said:


> And the regular suspects have thanked you. Not that it matters, but I have been a member at this forum for much longer than you lot.



Strange. Doesn't seem to have had much visible impact on the quality of your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> merci for the links, bdnews appears to be a genuine source as far as news source go and they highlight the big problem, which in this case appears to be non peaceful protesting , correct me if i am wrong. However I am slightly leaning towards the judiciary decision still as I think the decision was appropriate given the prosecutors evidence.



bdnews24 is a government propaganda machine, brother.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Dang! Indians have no shame barging in in Bangladeshi threads! Shameless creatures! 

Even though they claim they only come to these threads when their fake country is mentioned, they still arrive in droves all the time, and when caught red handed, try to slither away with all the silliest excuses in the world one can think of.



aazidane said:


> bdnews24 is a government propaganda machine, brother.



Isn't it owned by Salman F Rahman, Awami Leaguer and the major mastermind behind the stock exchange scam?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Lathial said:


> No to "Joy Bangla" as I have nothing to do with Kolikata, by admitting that you do, you have also shown your true colours.
> 
> Nevertheless, you can not point to a single personal attack against you in my post. Crying foul running to Mods won't help.
> 
> The goal of "Shahbag circus" and "BAL" has always been the same, that is why BAL never attacked Shahbag circus, it does not take high IQ to figure that out. How can any intelligent adult fail to see that?
> 
> *Don't ever talk about my intellectual level, which has been shown to be much higher than all "Kolikatan agents" in history.*



Are you Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Joe Shearer said:


> Strange. Doesn't seem to have had much visible impact on the quality of your posts.



Who asked you to barge in here? Did I ever invite you to a discussion with me? Get lost!

A bloody Indian talking about quality of post! The height of irony.



Joe Shearer said:


> Are you Chinese?



Get lost! Did I ever ask any bloody Indian to talk with me?


----------



## liontk

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh Ruling Leads to Deadly Riots - WSJ.com
> 
> read Sam Zarifi statement on WSJ, he is the director for the Geneva-based International Commission of Jurists and the last 2 paragraphs, you will get a jist. Also the blog i sent you is by David Bergman, he is a british journalist who also made a documentary about the 1971 atrocities which won numerous awards. He is highly respected.



merci for the link, according to the source as far as my understanding goes, there is a political motivation at play however doesn`t that generally apply to anything politician do. The charges that they were filed guilty are crimes against humanity and that is a very serious charge but still its hard to disagree against the supreme courts decision really and I mean going against that does mean going against the republic don`t you think as far as jamatti partie angle goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Banglar Lathial said:


> Dang! Indians have no shame barging in in Bangladeshi threads! Shameless creatures!
> 
> Even though they claim they only come to these threads when their fake country is mentioned, they still arrive in droves all the time, and when caught red handed, try to slither away with all the silliest excuses in the world one can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it owned by Salman F Rahman, Awami Leaguer and the major mastermind behind the stock exchange scam?



bdnews24 is owned by some joe schome awami league MP, independent news channel is owned by salman f rahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

@liontk

Jamat is said to have hired a few international lobbyists and reporters. Please google and find any major newspaper of Bangladesh and see for yourself. 

If govt tried to control the media, the news would have been on International news sources as happened several times before. But the thing is, media is with the mass now. 

And please, verify the authenticity of anything you read. 


Thank you.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Lathial said:


> Who asked you to barge in here? Did I ever invite you to a discussion with me? Get lost!
> 
> A bloody Indian talking about quality of post! The height of irony.
> 
> Get lost! Did I ever ask any bloody Indian to talk with me?



Nobody asked a Brazilian living in Bangladesh to barge in either. And I asked if you were Chinese to find out where the great intellect that you display in your posts comes from.

Great intellect in your posts like the two cited.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

@liontk , is your head spinning ? if want to see a wide variety of politics come to Bangladesh , you will get PhD in practical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

aazidane said:


> bdnews24 is owned by some joe schome awami league MP, independent news channel is owned by salman f rahman.



OK Thanks for clarifying it. In the end, almost all media outlets' origins can be traced to that same criminal entity.


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> merci for the link, according to the source as far as my understanding goes, there is a political motivation at play however doesn`t that generally apply to anything politician do. The charges that they were filed guilty are crimes against humanity and that is a very serious charge but still its hard to disagree against the supreme courts decision really and I mean going against that does mean going against the republic don`t you think as far as jamatti partie angle goes.



the case hasn't reached supreme court yet.....In bangladesh the judges are appointed for political reasons. Jamaati leaders are simply put up there to weaken the main opposition party BNP who they are in alliance with.

I want the war criminals to be punished as well but not at the expense of due process and justice. If these alleged war criminals are hung without proper due process then this would make them martyrs and will certainly give rise to terrorism in the near future. This government has made a mockery out of the democratic process of the country.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

liontk said:


> merci for the link, according to the source as far as my understanding goes, there is a political motivation at play however doesn`t that generally apply to anything politician do. The charges that they were filed guilty are crimes against humanity and that is a very serious charge but still its hard to disagree against the supreme courts decision really and I mean going against that does mean going against the republic don`t you think as far as jamatti partie angle goes.



Not sure if you have researched enough into these tribunals, but they are all sham! Set up by BAL government for political purposes, with no international oversight, no maintenance of international standards in the dispensation of justice, and as some Skype conversations have revealed, just an eyewash created by BAL government for the ulterior motives of its bosses across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

BDforever said:


> @liontk , is your head spinning ? if want to see a wide variety of politics come to Bangladesh , you will get PhD in practical



I do not understand some terminology can a bangladaise member explain what a awami league media is. Is media controlled by government in bangladaise. 

As far as topic goes, its difficult to make sense of this mess, I mean people are even questioning courts decision and can you tell me what a `awami dalal` means in this context, I see alot of members using it. I do not think its a urdu word?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

aazidane said:


> the case hasn't reached supreme court yet.....In bangladesh the judges are appointed for political reasons. Jamaati leaders are simply put up there to weaken the main opposition party BNP who they are in alliance with.



Now that I think about it, there is another major reason why Indians rail against Jamat of all parties. Do you know why? BAL has always been their agents, even some low level leaders of BNP can be bribed into siding with them, at least momentarily, but from what I have heard/seen, even the MUA/FUA administration could not find any cases of corruption against the two Jamat ministers during their reign in 2001-2006 era. 

That maybe one reason the Indians are trying to weaken BNP, and eliminate Jamat so that they have a weak (sometimes easily bought) opposition, a loyal puppy, and a non-existent party to deal with. Think about it. 

As far as I am concerned, one of the major failures of BNP-18 party alliance has been their low media presence. They hardly owned any media outlets even during their own rule. Many newspapers and TV channels regularly parroted the Indian and BAL lines to their target readership/viewerships.


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> *I do not understand some terminology can a bangladaise member explain what a awami league media is. Is media controlled by government in bangladaise. *
> 
> As far as topic goes, its difficult to make sense of this mess, I mean people are even questioning courts decision and can you tell me what a `awami dalal` means in this context, I see alot of members using it. I do not think its a urdu word?



all media channels and news outlets are owned by members of the awami league party.

Here is another major source that puts the legitimacy of the trial Bangladesh: Discrepancy in Dhaka | The Economist
If the conversations were taken into account, then the whole trial would have been a mistrial, instead the court decided to disregard the trial and carry on their proceedings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

aazidane said:


> the case hasn't reached supreme court yet.....In bangladesh the judges are appointed for political reasons. Jamaati leaders are simply put up there to weaken the main opposition party BNP who they are in alliance with.
> 
> I want the war criminals to be punished as well but not at the expense of due process and justice. If these alleged war criminals are hung without proper due process then this would make them martyrs and will certainly give rise to terrorism in the near future. This government has made a mockery out of the democratic process of the country.



According to the link you sent, hourable justice Mr.Huq resigned from the international tribunals however he remains a supreme court judge. This is confusing as is he being reprimanded or is there something else at play, very confusing to follow I must say


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> I do not understand some terminology can a bangladaise member explain what a awami league media is. Is media controlled by government in bangladaise.
> 
> As far as topic goes, its difficult to make sense of this mess, I mean people are even questioning courts decision and can you tell me what a `awami dalal` means in this context, I see alot of members using it. I do not think its a urdu word?



1.Awami league is current government, and who ever talks against jamat they becomes awami dalal, same goes vise-versa
2. some newspaper owners support political party, 
so if one newspaper talk against one party, then victim party call them other party's proxy
dalal=proxy.

neutral people and newspaper get affected most on this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Banglar Lathial said:


> Now that I think about it, there is another major reason why Indians rail against Jamat of all parties. Do you know why? BAL has always been their agents, even some low level leaders of BNP can be bribed into siding with them, at least momentarily, but from what I have heard/seen, even the MUA/FUA administration could not find any cases of corruption against the two Jamat ministers during their reign in 2001-2006 era.
> 
> That maybe one reason the Indians are trying to weaken BNP, and eliminate Jamat so that they have a weak (sometimes easily bought) opposition, a loyal puppy, and a non-existent party to deal with. Think about it.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, one of the major failures of BNP-18 party alliance has been their low media presence. They hardly owned any media outlets even during their own rule. Many newspapers and TV channels regularly parroted the Indian and BAL lines to their target readership/viewerships.



BNP knows this all well.......Shahbag uprising: India should stand by read this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

aazidane said:


> all media channels and news outlets are owned by members of the awami league party.
> 
> Here is another major source that puts the legitimacy of the trial Bangladesh: Discrepancy in Dhaka | The Economist
> If the conversations were taken into account, then the whole trial would have been a mistrial, instead the court decided to disregard the trial and carry on their proceedings.



While I do see the point your highlights but the emails and conversations are not released to public so its really difficult to point out, I do understand your perspective but man he is a supreme court judge, just feels wrong questioning his judgement as the people of any country tend to trust judiciary, but if there was discrepancy proven that could be a setback for the bangladaise nation because a corrupt judiciary pretty much means a decaying structural government and the implications could be severe for bangladesh.


----------



## scholseys

BNP WILL HOLD A MAJOR PRESS CONFERENCE TOMORROW, LETS SEE WHAT DIRECTION THEY CHOOSE TO TAKE.


----------



## liontk

BDforever said:


> 1.Awami league is current government, and who ever talks against jamat they becomes awami dalal, same goes vise-versa
> 2. some newspaper owners support political party,
> so if one newspaper talk against one party, then victim party call them other party's proxy
> dalal=proxy.
> 
> neutral people and newspaper get affected most on this issue



Damn there are alot of proxies at play with this tribunal based on alot of commentators views on this forum. I never though politic in such a small countrie could be this complex dang!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> While I do see the point your highlights but the emails and conversations are not released to public so its really difficult to point out, I do understand your perspective but man he is a supreme court judge, just feels wrong questioning his judgement as the people of any country tend to trust judiciary, but if there was discrepancy proven that could be a setback for the bangladaise nation because a corrupt judiciary pretty much means a decaying structural government and the implications could be severe for bangladesh.



Now you are getting the jist, brother. An unfair trial also taints our history for the future generations.


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> While I do see the point your highlights but the emails and conversations are not released to public so its really difficult to point out, I do understand your perspective but man he is a supreme court judge, just feels wrong questioning his judgement as the people of any country tend to trust judiciary, but if there was discrepancy proven that could be a setback for the bangladaise nation because a corrupt judiciary pretty much means a decaying structural government and the implications could be severe for bangladesh.



This is called bangladeshi politics

I call very often to people that ' you are not bangladeshi , your are political party supporter'


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> Damn there are alot of proxies at play with this tribunal based on alot of commentators views on this forum. I never though politic in such a small countrie could be this complex dang!!!!



i follow US politics greatly, if you think US politics is complicated and full of drama, you haven't seen Bangladeshi politics.


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> Damn there are alot of proxies at play with this tribunal based on alot of commentators views on this forum. I never though politic in such a small countrie could be this complex dang!!!!


 



liontk said:


> Damn there are alot of proxies at play with this tribunal based on alot of commentators views on this forum. I never though politic in such a small countrie could be this complex dang!!!!


----------



## liontk

@aazidane, @BDforever 

I think you guys both represent two different perspective but man this stuff is still not making sense. I am sorry but this is first time in life where I am reallying confused to whats actually going on. Is this situation for real or not because a senior member just posted an article on a new thread(IDUNE , you may know that member) that draws a parellel to a government led genocide, is this true because a genocide is a very serious allegation and that could be a mistrial.

Damn either you both are trolling me or BD is a very divided nation to say the least.


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> @aazidane, @BDforever
> 
> I think you guys both represent two different perspective but man this stuff is still not making sense. I am sorry but this is first time in life where I am reallying confused to whats actually going on. Is this situation for real or not because a senior member just posted an article that draws a parellel to a government led genocide, is this true because a genocide is a very serious allegation and that could be a mistrial.
> 
> Damn either you both are trolling or BD is a very divided nation to say the least.


 let me tell you truth.
1. those guys are really war criminals
2. the tribunal is not set on international standard
3. Awami using 'war criminal' issue to get vote in upcoming election.
4. BNP+Jamat want to get rid of Awami

, so as a result point 1,2,3 and 4 getting divided people supports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

liontk said:


> @aazidane, @BDforever
> 
> I think you guys both represent two different perspective but man this stuff is still not making sense. I am sorry but this is first time in life where I am reallying confused to whats actually going on. Is this situation for real or not because a senior member just posted an article on a new thread(IDUNE , you may know that member) that draws a parellel to a government led genocide, is this true because a genocide is a very serious allegation and that could be a mistrial.
> 
> Damn either you both are trolling me or BD is a very divided nation to say the least.



Genocide? OMG! No way!

1. Jamat burns Hindu temples, attacks Awami League members and Hindu people out of contempt.
2. Police intervenes.
3. They attack police with deadly arms; encircle the police and beat them up.
4. The police shoots at them.
5. In one case, I have seen police shoot one person but the earlier part of the vdo was edited out, so cannot say who's fault was that.

Result: Dead people. 
Initiator: Jamat-E-Islami

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

aazidane said:


> i follow US politics greatly, if you think US politics is complicated and full of drama, you haven't seen Bangladeshi politics.



Atleast Bangladesh doesn't have Palin.


----------



## scholseys

liontk said:


> @aazidane, @BDforever
> 
> I think you guys both represent two different perspective but man this stuff is still not making sense. I am sorry but this is first time in life where I am reallying confused to whats actually going on. Is this situation for real or not because a senior member just posted an article on a new thread(IDUNE , you may know that member) that draws a parellel to a government led genocide, is this true because a genocide is a very serious allegation and that could be a mistrial.
> 
> Damn either you both are trolling me or BD is a very divided nation to say the least.



Government forces today killed 63 people. When two groups are armed and fight each other it is a civil war but when one group is armed and kills the other it is genocide.



RiasatKhan said:


> Atleast Bangladesh doesn't have Palin.



Palin is politically dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liontk

I think @BDforever and @ShadowFaux your views are probably the most rational I found or atleast I can comprehend because some commentators in the opposition from bangladaise are point out to some kind of inde inspired conspiracy and I simply do not see a firm source confirming that. I am taking a step back from the opposition view because I simply cannot understand the opposition forum members positions as I found no links online confirming of government sponsored genocide however I do see the politican angle that the azzidane pointed out earlier but for the sake of this international tribunal, I think based on the pictures on CBC, the people overwhelmingly support the internation tribunals for the sake of healing the damage of the countrie.

While I personally have not been to pakistan yet , I will still apologize for what my ancestors committed on your countrie as my extended familie members(never personally met them) did serve in the armforces at that period and merci for not misjudging me and I did particularly enjoy the civil discussion but I have to for jog now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mb444

Joe Shearer said:


> It is not for you, or me, or any other person to start sitting in judgement on courts, whether on Bangladeshi courts, or Pakistani courts or Indian courts. They do consider evidence, they do come to conclusions, and these conclusions are not always to popular liking. That is no reason to contest them and to propose violent uprisings in protest. It is this attitude which has led to the sorry state of Pakistan today, and you will still find some Pakistanis, increasingly in the minority, who think that the rule of law counts for little, or nothing. They are behind the misery of their nation. So will you be, if you do not change, and join the bulk of your population that seeks to do things in broad daylight, not in criminal darkness, and that upholds the rule of law.



Your points are well made but somewhat misguided. Vigilance by an well informed polity is the only protection that democracy has. I am not proposing violent reaction or violence of any sort. 

But conviction on the basis on political convinience does not bode well for any society. Descision of the court must by necessity be able to withstand scrutiny. ICT does not. Don't take my word.... See International Court of Justice concerns regarding the conduct and standard vis-a-vis ICT.

It's judgement are partisan and I fear the long term damage it will do the fabric of democracy and well being of BD.


----------



## Skallagrim

Joe Shearer said:


> And what is the difference between what you have said and the headline?



Welcome back! Thread title was different when I posted/reported. It said Jamaat men set fire on temples and target Hindu community all over Bangladesh. @ShadowFaux knows it well though he very cunningly thanked your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

liontk said:


> I think @BDforever and @ShadowFaux your views are probably the most rational I found or atleast I can comprehend because some commentators in the opposition from bangladaise are point out to some kind of inde inspired conspiracy and I simply do not see a firm source confirming that. I am taking a step back from the opposition view because I simply cannot understand the opposition forum members positions as I found no links online confirming of government sponsored genocide however I do see the politican angle that the azzidane pointed out earlier but for the sake of this international tribunal, I think based on the pictures on CBC, the people overwhelmingly support the internation tribunals for the sake of healing the damage of the countrie.
> 
> While I personally have not been to pakistan yet , I will still apologize for what my ancestors committed on your countrie as my extended familie members(never personally met them) did serve in the armforces at that period and merci for not misjudging me and I did particularly enjoy the civil discussion but I have to for jog now



my point is simple , 
1.do not be biased to any party, always be honest or you will be sufferer in future for being biased , may be by same party.
2. I do not blame current generation for what their past generation did. But love to see official apology from other side to increase co-operation between countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

liontk said:


> I think @BDforever and @ShadowFaux your views are probably the most rational I found or atleast I can comprehend because some commentators in the opposition from bangladaise are point out to some kind of inde inspired conspiracy and I simply do not see a firm source confirming that. I am taking a step back from the opposition view because I simply cannot understand the opposition forum members positions as I found no links online confirming of government sponsored genocide however I do see the politican angle that the azzidane pointed out earlier but for the sake of this international tribunal, I think based on the pictures on CBC, the people overwhelmingly support the internation tribunals for the sake of healing the damage of the countrie.
> 
> While I personally have not been to pakistan yet , I will still apologize for what my ancestors committed on your countrie as my extended familie members(never personally met them) did serve in the armforces at that period and merci for not misjudging me and I did particularly enjoy the civil discussion but I have to for jog now



Merci bro. Bientôt!

Awami League govt has many faults. The tribunal is not of the highest standard. But the war criminals have really commited heinous crimes in 1971 and some of them are self proclaimed ones. The govt built a week case in order to keep the 'war criminals' card alive for the upcoming elections. And then the following happened-

2013 Shahbag protests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise.html

Please have a look. Talk to you soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

aazidane said:


> BNP knows this all well.......Shahbag uprising: India should stand by read this!



I never read Indian media for they are known to be worse than cheap tabloids in their reliability or professionalism. While I was about to be infuriated at the insinuations of those bloody **** that Bangladesh is their "playground" to mess up with, thankfully, there had to be comic relief somewhere: they claimed themselves as an "emerging superpower" when they are afflicted with *the highest* number of poor, hungry, sanitationless, malnourished, illiterate, Deva Dasi and Nanga Sadhu population in the whole world! 

*On topic*

I hope the 18-party alliance remains intact, and I also hope, countries like China can be more actively involved by this alliance (we need to brief the relevant administrative units in China with a background on the politics of Bangladesh, and a brief background on Indian evil designs). A few influential Muslim countries can also be sought help from for their immense 'cash reserves' might come in handy, though I don't see them being able to do much else. Ultimately, the inclusion of Western powers in the camp might just tilt the balance decisively in favour of Bangladesh against India and its paid agents.


----------



## scholseys

Banglar Lathial said:


> I never read Indian media for they are known to be worse than cheap tabloids in their reliability or professionalism. While I was about to be infuriated at the insinuations of those bloody **** that Bangladesh is their "playground" to mess up with, thankfully, there had to be comic relief somewhere: they claimed themselves as an "emerging superpower" when they are afflicted with *the highest* number of poor, hungry, sanitationless, malnourished, illiterate, Deva Dasi and Nanga Sadhu population in the whole world!
> 
> *On topic*
> 
> I hope the 18-party alliance remains intact, and I also hope, countries like China can be more actively involved by this alliance (we need to brief the relevant administrative units in China with a background on the politics of Bangladesh, and a brief background on Indian evil designs). A few influential Muslim countries can also be sought help from for their immense 'cash reserves' might come in handy, though I don't see them being able to do much else. Ultimately, the inclusion of Western powers in the camp might just tilt the balance decisively in favour of Bangladesh against India and its paid agents.



I am eagerly waiting for Khaleda Zia's press conference tomorrow.......it is a very important press conference. She might bring up India's involvement, lets see what route she decides to take. She has been advised to push India, let see if she takes the route...i cant discuss more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Skallagrim said:


> Welcome back! Thread title was different when I posted/reported. It said Jamaat men set fire on temples and target Hindu community all over Bangladesh. @ShadowFaux knows it well though he very cunningly thanked your post.


 @Joe Shearer, @Skallagrim,

I sincerely didn't notice that the thread title had changed. Anyway, in my opinion it shouldn't have been changed. 
@madx, BDforever, I remember one of you posting a link with reports of attacks on several temples by Jamat activists. 

Can you give Joe the link please?

Thank you.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

aazidane said:


> I am eagerly waiting for Khaleda Zia's press conference tomorrow.......it is a very important press conference. She might bring up India's involvement, lets see what route she decides to take. She has been advised to push India, let see if she takes the route...i cant discuss more.




Let's wait and see. One major disadvantage for the 85-90% majority of Bangladesh is that almost all media outlets are owned by BAL ministers and MPs, or affiliates. You can not expect them to relay a truthful picture of the press conference to the public. 

Can we chat somewhere else? Shall I send you a PM if you don't mind?


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> @Joe Shearer, @Skallagrim,
> 
> I sincerely didn't notice that the thread title had changed. Anyway, in my opinion it shouldn't have been changed.
> @madx, BDforever, I remember one of you posting a link with reports of attacks on several temples by Jamat activists.
> 
> Can you give Joe the link please?
> 
> Thank you.


here <i>Hindus under attack</i>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

BDforever said:


> here <i>Hindus under attack</i>



Thanks man. 

Here, @Joe Shearer 



> Star Report
> Lashing a déjà vu of 1971, Jamaat-Shibir fanatics yesterday wrecked havoc on the Hindu community across the country.
> 
> They damaged at least six temples, including one of Buddhists, and torched houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Noakhali, Gaibandha, Chittagong, Rangpur, Sylhet, Chapainawabganj and elsewhere in the country.
> 
> In Rajganj of Noakhali, Jamaat-Shibir men set ablaze a temple and eight houses of the Hindu community.
> 
> They also traded bullets with law enforcers in Datterhat under Sadar Police Station and in Rajganj under Begumganj Police Station, leaving two people killed. The deceased were identified as Khokon, 17, a pickup van assistant, and Liton (28), a fish monger, reports our Noakhali correspondent.
> 
> The Jamaat-Shibir men also looted a jewellery shop owned by one Biplob Sarkar at Chandraganj Purbo Bazar in Begumganj.
> 
> Witnesses and police said hours after top Jamaat leaders Delawar Hossain Sayedee had been sentenced to death, the marauding activists equipped with firearms, iron rods and kerosene set fire to Harishiva temple in Rajganj market area at 3:30pm.
> 
> "They returned an hour later. This time we were left with no choice but to flee the area, as they started torching our houses with kerosene," schoolteacher Shankar Chandra, who lost his house in the attack, told The Daily Star over the phone.
> 
> Some 50 Hindu people used to live in the houses burnt down, he said, adding that all but a few people had managed to escape to safety. Those left behind had been beaten up and kicked out of their houses by the Jamaat-Shibir attackers.
> 
> "We ran for our lives leaving everything behind. I was only seven during the Liberation War in 1971, but it didn't feel this insecure even then," said Shankar Chandra.
> 
> During the attack, the Jamaat-Shibir men also threatened newsmen to keep from covering the incident and took away cameras of photojournalists. They also forcefully picked up television crew Mohtasim Billah Sabuj. Locals later rescued Sabuj and took him to safety.
> 
> Assistant Police Superintendent (ASP) of Begumganj circle Mahbub Alam told The Daily Star that informed of the arson, police and firefighters had reached Rajganj around 5:00pm. Police had a hard time containing the violence in the area, as Jamaat-Shibir men had outnumbered the law enforcers.
> 
> When police tried to bring the situation under control, an exchange of gunshots between the attackers and law enforcers took place. Fish monger Liton died in the incident, said the ASP.
> 
> Almost at the same time, another group of Jamaat-Shibir men clashed and traded gunfire with police at Datterhat area leaving Khokon bullet-hit. He was declared dead when taken to Sadar hospital.
> 
> CHITTAGONG
> Jamaat-Shibir men attacked two Hindu-majority localities at Jaldi union of Banshkhali upazila and set ablaze a Buddhist temple at Satkania upazila of the district yesterday.
> 
> They set fire to houses at Dhopapara and Mohajonpara of the union and attacked people with sticks, iron rods and sharp weapons, said Inspector Md Shahjahan of Banshkhali Police Station.
> 
> Two people had been critically wounded in the attack, said the inspector, adding that the injured had been undergoing treatment at upazila health complex.
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir men also set ablaze three shops belonging to Hindu people at Kaliaish union of Satkania upazila, said Additional Superintendent (South) Md Iltutmish of Chittagong Metropolitan Police.
> 
> GAIBANDHA
> Rioters of Jamaat-e-Islami and student body Islamic Chhatra Shibir attacked a temple and business establishments belonging to Hindus at Bhelkobazar in Sundarganj upazila of the district yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Later in the evening, they swooped on and vandalised some houses in Shovaganj union.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hindu community leaders last night told The Daily Star that vandalism, arson and looting took place in temples, houses and business establishments of Hindu people in Sylhet, Rangpur, Thakurgaon, Laxmipur and Chapainawabganj.
> 
> According to them, attackers had vandalised the central Kali temple at Mithapukur upazila in Rangpur and another at Kansat in Chapainawabganj.
> 
> "We are observing the situation. So far we have heard they had attacked and vandalised temples, houses and business establishments of Hindu people at least in 10 districts," said Nirmal Chatterjee, secretary general of Dhaka Mahanagar Puja Committee.
> 
> "We have informed law enforcers of the situation and sought security to the Hindu community," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

ShadowFaux said:


> @Joe Shearer, @Skallagrim,
> 
> I sincerely didn't notice that the thread title had changed. Anyway, in my opinion it shouldn't have been changed.
> @madx, BDforever, I remember one of you posting a link with reports of attacks on several temples by Jamat activists.
> 
> Can you give Joe the link please?
> 
> Thank you.



Hindus under attack
6 temples, houses burnt outside Dhaka







<i>Hindus under attack</i>

&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/banglades...e596688.bdnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

@ShadowFaux thread name is ok. It was earlier version of the news.
Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali; 2 killed
Jamaat men torch Hindu temple, houses in Noakhali; 2 killed

Jamat not only attacking mondirs but also mosques.
Khatib slams vandalism at nat'l mosque
Khatib slams vandalism at nat'l mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

mb444 said:


> Your points are well made but somewhat misguided. Vigilance by an well informed polity is the only protection that democracy has. I am not proposing violent reaction or violence of any sort.
> 
> But conviction on the basis on political convinience does not bode well for any society. Descision of the court must by necessity be able to withstand scrutiny. ICT does not. Don't take my word.... See International Court of Justice concerns regarding the conduct and standard vis-a-vis ICT.
> 
> It's judgement are partisan and I fear the long term damage it will do the fabric of democracy and well being of BD.



Fair enough, but bear in mind that my remarks are general, not specific to the current situation prevailing in Bangladesh. If there has been a subversion of the judicial process, surely not just the Jamaat but civil society in general would rise in revolt. That does not seem to have happened.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Banglar Lathial said:


> No to "Joy Bangla" as I have nothing to do with Kolikata, by admitting that you do, you have also shown your true colours.
> 
> Nevertheless, you can not point to a single personal attack against you in my post. Crying foul running to Mods won't help.
> 
> The goal of "Shahbag circus" and "BAL" has always been the same, that is why BAL never attacked Shahbag circus, it does not take high IQ to figure that out. How can any intelligent adult fail to see that?
> 
> *Don't ever talk about my intellectual level, which has been shown to be much higher than all "Kolikatan agents" in history*.



wow. What are you doing here? Apply for *mensa*


----------



## RazPaK

Joe Shearer said:


> If words could kill, you would be a weapon of mass destruction.



Just knowing that some bharti will lose his sleep over my comments is more than enough for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

I do believe in Hindus need more protection now from Shibir violence as well as AL false flagers.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

EXPERIMENT said:


> wow. What are you doing here? Apply for *mensa*



I don't need your advice. Who told you whether I am a member of Mensa (the easiest such 'club' for membership) or not?

On my ignore list.


----------



## Joe Shearer

RazPaK said:


> Just knowing that some bharti will lose his sleep over my comments is more than enough for me.




I doubt that any body whatsoever will miss his or her sleep due to your comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

BD sub-forum is on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Banglar Lathial said:


> I don't need your advice. Who told you whether I am a member of Mensa (the easiest such 'club' for membership) or not?
> 
> On my ignore list.



Yup easier to chicken out. You are as far into eating your own words as a hungry man eating alphabet soup. Mensa indeed. I am glad you put me on your ignore list.

PS I put pen to paper just to rile you for time pass, else I would have been scratching my ba**s instead.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> Just knowing that some bharti will lose his sleep over my comments is more than enough for me.



Dear RAZPAK

I apologise in advance if any offence is taken.

If the picture in your Avatar(Sanskrit word) is yourself in youth, or a family member.

I am fairly good with faces and that child seems to look like a Dogra(just my opinion). Genes are strong. 

If it is the case and I am not mistaken you are maybe from Sialkot or surrounding regions.

If I am wrong then sorry. But the picture speaks a thousand words.

Sorry to be off topic. And no intention to offend anyone.

We can continue our otherwise online battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Naokhali is the place where more than 10000 Hindus were killed and number of temples destroyed in less than a week, by Islamic terrorists, on the call of supreme leader of the land of pure. That was a pre independence event and poor Hindus are suffering to date there..


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> @animelive is perfect example, few days ago he and me were having good argument on Mullah are being used last friday by jamati, he opposed it, that time he was good. Today when he talked against jamati , he becomes rawami to others


I'm still in for Mullah revolution, don't care about jamat 
ignore the trolls here, if you speak on favour of them, you are the great Arab general and if you don't, then you are RAWami hindu malaun dhoti wearing dalal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

EXPERIMENT said:


> Dear RAZPAK
> 
> I apologise in advance if any offence is taken.
> 
> If the picture in your Avatar(Sanskrit word) is yourself in youth, or a family member.
> 
> I am fairly good with faces and that child seems to look like a Dogra(just my opinion). Genes are strong.
> 
> If it is the case and I am not mistaken you are maybe from Sialkot or surrounding regions.
> 
> If I am wrong then sorry. But the picture speaks a thousand words.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic. And no intention to offend anyone.
> 
> We can continue our otherwise online battle




That's my cousin, and he is not dogra but jatt.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> That's my cousin, and he is not dogra but jatt.



My wife is Jatt. And boy do I regret it  Because if you could want to have the strongest heads clash in history then marry us again.

I tease her that that the Jatt Regiment can never compare to The Dogra regiment. 

Anyways all the kids in my family look like your cousin. That's why I guessed but no not from the Jatt side. From the Dogra side. Your cousin looks more Dogra. Thanks for correcting me my wife would be happy.


----------



## mb444

Joe Shearer said:


> Fair enough, but bear in mind that my remarks are general, not specific to the current situation prevailing in Bangladesh. If there has been a subversion of the judicial process, surely not just the Jamaat but civil society in general would rise in revolt. That does not seem to have happened.



What is happening at the moment is not as clear cut as it seems. BAL has silenced almost all opposition media. It's mouth pieces are on full propaganda mode.

There are very few Jamati here, those who disagrees with BAL position are accused of propaganda. I myself have been accused of supposedly spreading disinformation on this thread by those who are simply cutting and pasting news articles from partisan scources. One guy even claimed I am making threats for simply saying a partisan judicial process creates precedence which is a double edged sword that will inevitably be used to settle scores in future when current administration are no longer in government.

Unfortunately for BD politics is not civilised. BAL has a history of violence both in government and in opposition. The hypocrisy is that Jamat and BAL were allies with the same personalities who are accused of war crimes not so long ago. The moral high ground that BAL is seeking to establish has no base in reality. It's simply naked vengeance.

BAL has also completely politicised the police. The violence that is happening seem to be BAL cadres and police acting in concert against Jamat cadres. The situation is terrible. The rule of law does not exist in BD at this point in time.

Jamat strength is underestimated and the sleeping giant which is the BNP is yet to play its hand. The volatile situation prevailing can take an even more serious turn. 

Are the people revolting against current government in power through electoral manipulation backed by Indian money? I would say it is too early to tell. The BAL control media machine seemingly suggesting that Jaamat is creating mayhem. I disagree. Jaamat show of force is logical, creating caos however does not serve its interest however it does serve BAL goal. I contend that BAL is instigating and pouring fire on the situation to inflame public opinion to destroy Jaamat and therefore deal a blow to to BNP-Jamat alliance which is poised to win the next election if an election is fairly held.

This is a game. Creating confusion and disorder is the ultimate purpose. It remains to be seen to what end. One newspaper has postulated that BAL will grant transit rights to India when it's president comes to visit next week as payment for its assistance. You see in a normal situation this can not happen.

The show trial is a mirage to divide the country and in return for selling our soverignty to India BAL wish to secure its cherished dream of a one party state. Let us hope I am profoundly wrong.

Jamat and war crimes are a circus to fool the people and keep them occupied for short term political consideration which I fear will have consequences for generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## priti

EXPERIMENT said:


> My wife is Jatt.



Jat = Just avoid them.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

priti said:


> Jat = Just avoid them.



Where were you when I fell in love? No Seriously where were you? 

Too late now.


----------



## priti

EXPERIMENT said:


> Where were you when I fell in love? No Seriously where were you?
> 
> Too late now.


that was just a joke in college campus.


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> Dehli will be a clean sweep if you bhartis try to stir trouble in Bangladesh.



If you are that interested for Delhi to be swept clean you are welcome. bring your biradri along. I think Jats from Pakistan will be good at that and we will be waiting for you guys with brooms and soap. You will get food for work.(vegetarian only)
As for bangladesh, we dont need to stir that, its already a secular nation. Some muslim jamatis and razakars will need to be shown their rightful place at the bottom. Most of BD is good and secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EXPERIMENT

priti said:


> that was just a joke in college campus.



Damn I did not attend college in India. I have a love (hate) relationships with the Jat. My most powerful loyalist are Jats. The thing is I married into them as well. My wife belongs to the Ahaga (jatt pronunciation from Brij Bhasha) clan. They produce gorgeous women. Good thing my extended family has a Jat legend. Else one of us would be Dead by now


----------



## fallstuff

priti said:


> If you are that interested for Delhi to be swept clean you are welcome. bring your biradri along. I think Jats from Pakistan will be good at that and we will be waiting for you guys with brooms and soap. You will get food for work.(vegetarian only)
> As for bangladesh, we dont need to stir that, its already a secular nation. Some muslim jamatis and razakars will need to be shown their rightful place at the bottom. Most of BD is good and secular.



Agreed.

Same can't be said about India, where folks seem to be cheering about a man thriving in communal politics !!


----------



## RazPaK

EXPERIMENT said:


> My wife is Jatt. And boy do I regret it  Because if you could want to have the strongest heads clash in history then marry us again.
> 
> I tease her that that the Jatt Regiment can never compare to The Dogra regiment.
> 
> Anyways all the kids in my family look like your cousin. That's why I guessed but no not from the Jatt side. From the Dogra side. Your cousin looks more Dogra. Thanks for correcting me my wife would be happy.



Here is a picture of him with hair and bit older. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/127224-beautiful-pakistani-village-life-4.html
Now tell me what you think.


----------



## priti

fallstuff said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Same can't be said about India, where folks seem to be cheering about a man thriving in communal politics !!



indians know what they want and whats good for them. so far its worked. if you are talking about Modi, only the opposition and indias enemies say he is bad. Which means that he is good for india. he has been endorsed by the same muslims of gujarat. thank you.
i think BD is much more level headed than pakistan, if nations had a personality it would be a psycho.
I have been to BD and I think this hindu-muslim tension is temprary and happens only in the poorer parts much like in india. I think BD will match up to india if they keep on the secular democratic path. corruption loot will exist until things clear up - in both countries.


----------



## ZYXW

BDforever said:


> @RazPaK and @EXPERIMENT , we are so blessed , when india will invade bangladesh we will ask help from Pakistan, when Pakistan invade us , we will ask help from India , thank you guys



That's exactly what kashmir does too. Use both countries to our advantage lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

ZYXW said:


> That's exactly what kashmir does too. Use both countries to our advantage lol



self help is the best help. if you think you are smart by letting countries invade you in turns, i think it says a lot about self respect.
look at pak, they let america be its sugar daddy and now they are paying the price and now want china to replace US. its matter of time before china demands its pound of flesh. then where will they go? US?


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> self help is the best help. if you think you are smart by letting countries invade you in turns, i think it says a lot about self respect.
> look at pak, they let america be its sugar daddy and now they are paying the price and now want china to replace US. its matter of time before china demands its pound of flesh. then where will they go? US?



Sugar daddy?

From what any Pakistani can see is

Friendship with America: Some f-16's and drone strikes


Friendship with China:development of j-17 fighter, trade, business, weapons, strategic defence partner, and development of energy sectors.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

RazPaK said:


> Here is a picture of him with hair and bit older.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/127224-beautiful-pakistani-village-life-4.html
> Now tell me what you think.



Okay I agree he is a Jatt. Through and Through. God bless that child.

Just to annoy you: If he was not on a Tractor I would still claim he is a Dogra from Sialkot `


----------



## RazPaK

EXPERIMENT said:


> Okay I agree he is a Jatt. Through and Through. God bless that child.
> 
> Just to annoy you: If he was not a Tractor I would still claim he is a Dogra from Sialkot `



Don't know about all the dogra stuff. But I had some ancestors from Kashmir Valley and Jammu from father's side.


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> Sugar daddy?
> 
> From what any Pakistani can see is
> 
> Friendship with America: Some f-16's and drone strikes
> 
> 
> Friendship with China:development of j-17 fighter, trade, business, weapons, strategic defence partner, and development of energy sectors.



if you move back into history (before I was born) i think paksitan courted america and took a lot of aid interms of fighters etc , just like its getting from china today.. Pak is still taking money from US and letting Pak become amercan firing range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

priti said:


> self help is the best help. if you think you are smart by letting countries invade you in turns, i think it says a lot about self respect.
> look at pak, they let america be its sugar daddy and now they are paying the price and now want china to replace US. its matter of time before china demands its pound of flesh. then where will they go? US?



what you said is very true and wise. don't worry i was just kidding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.

Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'. The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.

Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.


----------



## fallstuff

priti said:


> indians know what they want and whats good for them. so far its worked. if you are talking about Modi, only the opposition and indias enemies say he is bad. Which means that he is good for india. he has been endorsed by the same muslims of gujarat. thank you.
> i think BD is much more level headed than pakistan, if nations had a personality it would be a psycho.
> I have been to BD and I think this hindu-muslim tension is temprary and happens only in the poorer parts much like in india. I think BD will match up to india if they keep on the secular democratic path. corruption loot will exist until things clear up - in both countries.



You are wrong. 

BD is much more level headed than India. Any day of the week. 365 days a year. 

A communal guy like Modi will never make it to National politics in Bangladesh, unlike India.


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> BD is much more level headed than India. Any day of the week. 365 days a year.
> 
> A communal guy like Modi will never make it to National politics in Bangladesh, unlike India.



The recent events will give a rise to the mentality of modi but for Muslims. Bangladeshi national security is in grave danger and we are in the verge of losing our sovereignty and becoming a Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.
> 
> Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'. The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.
> 
> Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.



Dnt be naive and be careful of what you are typing in a public place even if that is for trolling. Thats a honest advise.


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Dnt be naive and be careful of what you are typing in a public place even if that is for trolling. Thats a honest advise.



Indian sympathizers have become a concern of national security, the public needs to be made aware.


----------



## Bang Galore

fallstuff said:


> A communal guy like Modi will never make it to National politics in Bangladesh, unlike India.




Modi didn't make it because he is communal, he made it because he worked twice as hard to erase the blot by having achievements to crow about. If he makes it, it will be inspite of the blot, not because of it. Understand the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> Indian sympathizers have become a concern of national security, the public needs to be made aware.




Indian sympathizer is one thing and targeting whole hindu community is another thing. Dnt do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Indian sympathizer is one thing and targeting whole hindu community is another thing. Dnt do this.



Hindus will not be targeted, a similar format like the one followed by our big brother India will be followed.


----------



## fallstuff

Bang Galore said:


> Modi didn't make it because he is communal, he made it because he worked twice as hard to erase the blot by having achievements to crow about. If he makes it, it will be inspite of the blot, not because of it. Understand the difference.



He started his politics with RSS. which is like Shibir in BD.

He is no different than Saydee !!



aazidane said:


> Hindus will not be targeted, a similar format like the one followed by our big brother India will be followed.



If they do, Hindus will be targeted, i hope they don't follow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> He started his politics with RSS. which is like Shibir in BD.
> 
> He is no different than Saydee !!
> 
> 
> 
> If they do, Hindus will be targeted, i hope they don't follow it.



People who have their alliance with India needs to be targeted and extinguished from the face of Bangladesh. He it Hindu, be it Christian or muslim. Anyone that fits the profile of being an indian sympathizer have to be throughly screened.


----------



## my2cents

ShadowFaux said:


> Dude, don't argue with him. Read his statement again to know why.



I read his statement..... I don't subscribe to labeling in general.



ShadowFaux said:


> Don't judge us by the doings of 4.6% Jamat supporters.



It is the silent majority (95.4%) that concerns us more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

fallstuff said:


> *He started his politics with RSS*. which is like Shibir in BD.
> 
> He is no different than Saydee !!



You can't start politics with RSS, however if membership of RSS was an issue, then 90% of all BJP members have the same problem. Why then single out Modi? Modi has a serious blot of the 2002 riots, it is what is holding him back, not helping him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Dikhead losers as usual for defense of the horrific crimes done by their bigger dikhead loser brothers have reached to Hindutva and Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saleen_s7

Kayoze said:


> Hundereds of Hindu Temples destroyed have been destroyed in BD over the years but wonder why people of subcontient seem to only remember Babri Masjid.!!!



Let's not kid ourselves. In the Gujrat Massacre alone, more than 3000 muslims have been slaughtered. Since 1971, I don't think any incident in Bangladesh has come to that level and remember, this movement is against the govt. The gujrat massacre and the babri masjid were state funded terrorism. 
Anyways, I personally think we as Bangladesh have higher standards and any attack on the minorities should be treated with the strictest of actions. Even before Hindus, they are our Bangladeshi brothers and culprits will be bought to full justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

fallstuff said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> BD is much more level headed than India. Any day of the week. 365 days a year.
> 
> A communal guy like Modi will never make it to National politics in Bangladesh, unlike India.




why do you think modi is communal?



aazidane said:


> If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.
> 
> Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'. The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.
> 
> Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.



next time you think about commentng on modi, please look at this post .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> Indian sympathizers have become a concern of national security, the public needs to be made aware.



acrtually BDeshi razakarars sitting overseas and within are the problem for secularism in BD. ind will interfere if hard fought secularism is in danger.
even to me personally bd is a spl place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> People who have their alliance with India needs to be targeted and extinguished from the face of Bangladesh. He it Hindu, be it Christian or muslim. Anyone that fits the profile of being an indian sympathizer have to be throughly screened.



Have proof? Go file a case please.

You are trying to justify each and every actions of jamat by trying to bring India everywhere. 

Anyway, enough with you bunch. Patriotic forces will face your kind in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> Hindus will not be targeted, a similar format like the one followed by our big brother India will be followed.



india is the only country that cares for BD to survive and prosper as a secular soverign. all others (esp pak and china) want to use and throw you.



aazidane said:


> People who have their alliance with India needs to be targeted and extinguished from the face of Bangladesh. He it Hindu, be it Christian or muslim. Anyone that fits the profile of being an indian sympathizer have to be throughly screened.



we will send 30 millions such people living illegally in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

priti said:


> why do you think modi is communal?


Because he gave 24 ticket to Muslims in Municipality elections in Gujarat recently, and out of 47 seats won by BJP, all 24 Muslims also won. So people are now thing 24 Muslims + 23 Non-Muslims won the seats in their region, their must be something communal, O yes there is, its Communal Harmony. 

BTW Muslims in Gujarat has been electing Modi as their leader consecutively. They are not stuck at 2002, a decade old riot, but moved on to make Gujarat a developing state. 

Right now GDP of Gujarat is over @90.65 billion while GDP of Bangladesh is around $ 111.87 billion.

Bangladesh Home

World Bank says follow Gujarat - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

saleen_s7 said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. In the Gujrat Massacre alone, more than 3000 muslims have been slaughtered. Since 1971, I don't think any incident in Bangladesh has come to that level and remember, this movement is against the govt. The gujrat massacre and the babri masjid were state funded terrorism.
> Anyways, I personally think we as Bangladesh have higher standards and any attack on the minorities should be treated with the strictest of actions. Even before Hindus, they are our Bangladeshi brothers and culprits will be bought to full justice.



900 M and 300 h died in 2002. before that 60 H were set ablaze by M.


----------



## priti

KRAIT said:


> Because he gave 24 ticket to Muslims in Municipality elections in Gujarat recently, and out of 47 seats won by BJP, all 24 Muslims also won. So people are now thing 24 Muslims + 23 Non-Muslims won the seats in their region, their must be something communal, O yes there is, its Communal Harmony.
> 
> BTW Muslims in Gujarat has been electing Modi as their leader consecutively. They are not stuck at 2002, a decade old riot, but moved on to make Gujarat a developing state.
> 
> Right now GDP of Gujarat is over @90.65 billion while GDP of Bangladesh is around $ 111.87 billion.
> 
> Bangladesh Home
> 
> World Bank says follow Gujarat - Hindustan Times



Gujarat is a great place which is on the rise thanks to Modi. BD is also becoming better thanks to AL and taking first step towards secularism. Hope more legal bdeshis come to india and study and take back the spirit of unity in diversity to BD. I think ind and BD can easily become great friends, like canada and usa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

saleen_s7 said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. In the Gujrat Massacre alone, more than 3000 muslims have been slaughtered. Since 1971, I don't think any incident in Bangladesh has come to that level and remember, this movement is against the govt. The gujrat massacre and the babri masjid were state funded terrorism.
> Anyways, I personally think we as Bangladesh have higher standards and any attack on the minorities should be treated with the strictest of actions. Even before Hindus, they are our Bangladeshi brothers and culprits will be bought to full justice.


First of all your statistics are wrong. It is over 1100 deaths with over 233 missing, around 800 Muslims and 300 Hindus.So, it was't just killing of Muslims but Hindus too. Riots were started by Muslims by burning alive 58 people locked in a train coach.

As for state funded genocide it was PA that killed forefathers of current BD people and India gave refuge to millions, many of them didn't returned, and India came to rescue BD after Pakistan attacked India. After wining the war, we didn't took a inch of land.

So tell me who killed BD people more since 1971, India, Pakistan or Jamat who sympathized with Pakistan and were involved in war crimes.

If you don't want India involved, take back your illegal immigrants which are burden to our economy, and seal off the borders.



priti said:


> Gujarat is a great place which is on the rise thanks to Modi. BD is also becoming better thanks to AL and taking first step towards secularism. Hope more legal bdeshis come to india and study and take back the spirit of unity in diversity to BD. I think ind and BD can easily become great friends, like canada and usa.


hey talk about Modi, about whom TIME magazine wrote that he is only leader in India who destroyed 120 temples built illegally and get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Have proof? Go file a case please.
> 
> You are trying to justify each and every actions of jamat by trying to bring India everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, enough with you bunch. Patriotic forces will face your kind in the field.



your bharathi patriotism has been exposed numerous times.


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> your bharathi patriotism has been exposed numerous times.



Your anti-state nature have been exposed so many times that your opinion doesn't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> your bharathi patriotism has been exposed numerous times.



communal people like you should not open your mouth about secular countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> communal people like you should not open your mouth about secular countries



i am as secular as they come, i have spoken for the best interest of Bangladesh and her national security.



ShadowFaux said:


> Your anti-state nature have been exposed so many times that your opinion doesn't count.



anti what state? if by that mean your notion of akhan bhardat, then you are absolutely right, Bharathi bangladeshi. Notice how Bharathis only appreciate and thank you for your bharathi comments, take the hint. You are either hindu with property in west bengal, a false flagger, or an awami leaguer. Either way you have an a bharathi agenda. You want to see the nation as the next afghanistan or syria.


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> i am as secular as they come, i have spoken for the best interest of Bangladesh and her national security.
> 
> 
> 
> anti what state? if by that mean your notion of akhan bhardat, then you are absolutely right, Bharathi bangladeshi. Notice how Bharathis only appreciate and thank you for your bharathi comments, take the hint. You are either hindu with property in west bengal, a false flagger, or an awami leaguer. Either way you have an a bharathi agenda. You want to see the nation as the next afghanistan or syria.



i read your note on hindus a few posts ago and understood your makeup.
afg became afg precisely because it was not next to india.
BD is improving today, because they are espousing indian ideals of secularism and not communalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> i am as secular as they come, i have spoken for the best interest of Bangladesh and her national security. anti what state? if by that mean your notion of akhan bhardat, then you are absolutely right, Bharathi bangladeshi. Notice how Bharathis only appreciate and thank you for your bharathi comments, take the hint. You are either hindu with property in west bengal, a false flagger, or an awami leaguer. Either way you have an a bharathi agenda. You want to see the nation as the next afghanistan or syria.


Last time I checked, India defeated war criminal PA to save BD people and also gave then refuge and didn't occupy BD land. 

Whom you prefer, India or Pakistan ? And do you side with Jamati leaders who also committed the war crimes ?


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> Last time I checked, India defeated war criminal PA to save BD people and also gave then refuge and didn't occupy BD land.
> 
> Whom you prefer, India or Pakistan ? And do you side with Jamati leaders who also committed the war crimes ?


war criminals should be punished harshly, but with international standards and proper due process. Not in a staged court where the verdict has already been decided.


----------



## Spring Onion

priti said:


> communal people like you should not open your mouth about secular countries



 A BHARATI terming others communal ????? strange isnt it


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> war criminals should be punished harshly, but with international standards and proper due process. Not in a staged court where the verdict has already been decided.


If I am not wrong, are you implying those thousands of people demanding hanging of war criminals are fools that they fell for staged court ?

Also, to protest against it, why Jamatis are killing Hindus and destroyed their temple ? Why they are targeted ? That I can't understand because I think the matter of discussion is whether they are War Criminals or not, instead of Muslim-Hindu fight.



Spring Onion said:


> A BHARATI terming others communal ????? strange isnt it


Yup. Its strange. Because now Hindus are killed by Muslims and no Hindu killed Muslims in this case. Its one sided killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> If I am not wrong, are you implying those thousands of people demanding hanging of war criminals are fools that they fell for staged court ?
> 
> Also, to protest against it, why Jamatis are killing Hindus and destroyed their temple ? Why they are targeted ? That I can't understand because I think the matter of discussion is whether they are War Criminals or not, instead of Muslim-Hindu fight.



Destroying hindu temples is a heinous crime and it cannot be condoned. A thorough investigation should be done regarding it. 100 thousand demanding the hanging of these alleged war criminals is mob justice, the courts should be independent and free of any government pressure. The government is letting these people protest, let the jamaatis and bnp protest like this, i can guarantee you they can bring as much people. Instead the government fires at them.


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> A BHARATI terming others communal ????? strange isnt it



there are more secular people in india percentage wise than in any country in the world. our outlook is strongl secular. thats why we are still strong and can shoo off religiously minded countries



aazidane said:


> Destroying hindu temples is a heinous crime and it cannot be condoned. A thorough investigation should be done regarding it. 100 thousand demanding the hanging of these alleged war criminals is mob justice, the courts should be independent and free of any government pressure. The government is letting these people protest, let the jamaatis and bnp protest like this, i can guarantee you they can bring as much people. Instead the government fires at them.



so are you saying that the destroying of hindu temples is a reaction for govt shooting at jamatis? is it justified?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> acrtually BDeshi razakarars sitting overseas and within are the problem for secularism in BD. ind will interfere if hard fought secularism is in danger.
> even to me personally bd is a spl place



Let me get this straight.You mean India will intervene if Bangladesh decides to be Islamic instead of Secular.A piece of advice when speaking in an international(or multinational) forum keep your rectum-derived thoughts to yourself!


----------



## Spring Onion

priti said:


> there are more secular people in india percentage wise than in any country in the world. our outlook is strongl secular. thats why we are still strong and can shoo off religiously minded countries



The History of communal riots in India and parts that are now part of India even before partition is proof of your communal nature. Its funny when Indians call others as communal.


----------



## Kayoze

Spring Onion said:


> A BHARATI terming others communal ????? strange isnt it



Atleast in Bharat Muslim who don't live in the best of the conditions are not fleeing which has been the case with Pakistan from where Hindus and Sikhs of Pakistan. 
Hindus fleeing Pakistan have such horror stories to narrate that makes one wonder if Islam is indeed a religon of peace.


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> Yup. Its strange. Because now Hindus are killed by Muslims and no Hindu killed Muslims in this case. Its one sided killing.



Hindus in India had been and are killing non-Hindus specially Muslims every now and then.

India still holds the World CRWON in Communal terrorism.

Hence calling Bangladeshis as communal for this lone incident is funny


----------



## priti

RiasatKhan said:


> Let me get this straight.You mean India will intervene if Bangladesh decides to be Islamic instead of Secular.A piece of advice when speaking in an international(or multinational) forum keep your rectum-derived thoughts to yourself!



I think it will. when you think of interfere you think its by covert and violent means because of your pakistan and pre secular influences. Even advising BD to show you the right path is interfering in a constructive way. we are the land of Gandhi. we will do the right thing in a peaceful way.


----------



## Spring Onion

Kayoze said:


> Atleast in Bharat Muslim who don't live in the best of the conditions are not fleeing which has been the case with Pakistan from where Hindus and Sikhs of Pakistan.
> Hindus fleeing Pakistan have such horror stories to narrate that makes one wonder if Islam is indeed a religon of peace.



1. They live constantly under fear. They cant flee because they do NOT have resoruces to even travel.

2. In Pakistan they fleed due to terrorists in India they are forced to remain and bow to idols for proving their patrioitism to India under fear of Saffron terrorists


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> *Hindus in India had been and are killing non-Hindus specially Muslims every now and then.*
> 
> India still holds the World CRWON in Communal terrorism.
> 
> Hence calling Bangladeshis as communal for this lone incident is funny



Is that statement based on some data that you have access to? Do share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> there are more secular people in india percentage wise than in any country in the world. our outlook is strongl secular. thats why we are still strong and can shoo off religiously minded countries
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying that the destroying of hindu temples is a reaction for govt shooting at jamatis? is it justified?



you must have comprehension problems, i am against burning any religious institutions. A thorough investigation should be done on the hindu temple burning before we come to any conclusions. If it is proven in the cort of law that shibir men have done this than they should be prosecuted.


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> The History of communal riots in India and parts that are now part of India even before partition is proof of your communal nature. Its funny when Indians call others as communal.



there are pockets of indivuduals who are reducing in numbers who are of such mindset and this include the minority community. but the state of india and majority indians are secular.
but pak its the exact opposite. most people are communal and have systematically killd and crushed people of different faiths and other islmic sects like ahmdis and shias. so really pak dont have any experince in this area to comment on india


----------



## scorpionx

Its quite obvious India do not want any regime in BD that endorse anti-India sentiments. Awami league govt. has not permitted anti-indian terror outfits flourish on it's soil.So India will do whatever it takes to continue its support to Sk.Hasina.



Spring Onion said:


> 1. They live constantly under fear. They cant flee because they do NOT have resoruces to even travel.
> 
> 2. In Pakistan they fleed due to terrorists in India they are forced to remain and bow to idols for proving their patrioitism to India under fear of Saffron terrorists



Why don't your country show us the path how to become a model state of minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

priti said:


> there are pockets of indivuduals who are reducing in numbers who are of such mindset and this include the minority community. but the state of india and majority indians are secular.
> but pak its the exact opposite. most people are communal and have systematically killd and crushed people of different faiths and other islmic sects like ahmdis and shias. so really pak dont have any experince in this area to comment on india



1. And who says "secular" word can save Indians from becoming communal? they are Hindus to roots. the massacr of SIKHS in 84 is an example

2. If most Indian could not have been communal we would not have seen Babri Mosque type of communal terrorism.

3. There are many other examples. so Indians are nobodies to comment on others in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> 1. And who says "secular" word can save Indians from becoming communal? they are Hindus to roots. the massacr of SIKHS in 84 is an example
> 2. If most Indian could not have been communal we would not have seen Babri Mosque type of communal terrorism.
> 3. There are many other examples. so Indians are nobodies to comment on others in the first place.


1. most indians are secular and there is a real strength in that number. sikh massacre i believe was not communal . it happened in reaction to the pm being kileld. but that wont happen now. no tamil was injured when Raji G was kileld. hindus never provoke. they only react. 
2. babri was the only mosque broken as opposed to thousands tempkles broken. after that the hindutva agenda has died a slow death and is unable to gain any traction in india. the massacres were started by minority community. hindus never provoke only react.
3.the examples are becoming fewer and farther in between. indians are the only people in asia (now BD) who can comment on these things because we are the only democratic and secular lands - basically the good guys fighting evil surrounding us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kayoze

saleen_s7 said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. In the Gujrat Massacre alone, more than 3000 muslims have been slaughtered. Since 1971, I don't think any incident in Bangladesh has come to that level and remember, this movement is against the govt. The gujrat massacre and the babri masjid were state funded terrorism.
> Anyways, I personally think we as Bangladesh have higher standards and any attack on the minorities should be treated with the strictest of actions. Even before Hindus, they are our Bangladeshi brothers and culprits will be bought to full justice.



Gujarat happened because Muslims mob burned down a train, can Hindus ever dare to riot in BD or Pakistan. As far figures of Gujarat riot are concerned only over 700 muslim died and something even stupid Indian media has long ignored is the fact over 250 Hindus also died in riot, Had rioter had full support of state then how come Hindus also died ?

Now would Muslims in BD or Pakistan let a temple standing if were built by demolishing a Mosque, Since BD and Pakistan came into existence hundereds of Hindu temples ,gurudwaras , buddhist temples have been razed in Pakistan. But Muslim keep crying over a mosque which in history of the India is only Mosque demolished by Hindu fanatic. I wonder why Bdeshis and Pakistani complelty mum about the plight of Hindus and Sikhs who are fleeing pakistan.

Hindus are increasingly migrating to India wonder why if everything is hunky dory then why is it happening. After demolition of Babri masjid and after BNP came to power last time there were huge riots in Bd against and unlike India where muslims are the instiagtor of riots, In BD Hindus are just targeted for being Hindus. BD media nor international or Muslim media cover these victims of such riots are hindus not christians or Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

scorpionx said:


> Why don't your country show us the path how to become a model state of minorities



We cant because Hindus in India cant become model for minorities.


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> I think it will. when you think of interfere you think its by covert and violent means because of your pakistan and pre secular influences. Even advising BD to show you the right path is interfering in a constructive way. we are the land of Gandhi. we will do the right thing in a peaceful way.



Ooooooo....the land of Gandhi......the over hyped man who absolutely did nothing to save India from the colonials compared to Netaji....Bangladesh has not been a secular country for over 30 years.The state is an Islamic state.And you think India WILL intervene!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Kayoze said:


> Gujarat happened because Muslims mob burned down a train, can Hindus ever dare to riot in BD or Pakistan. As far figures of Gujarat riot are concerned only over 700 muslim died and something even stupid Indian media has long ignored is the fact over 250 Hindus also died in riot, Had rioter had full support of state then how come Hindus also died ?
> 
> Now would Muslims in BD or Pakistan let a temple standing if were built by demolishing a Mosque, Since BD and Pakistan came into existence hundereds of Hindu temples ,gurudwaras , buddhist temples have been razed in Pakistan. But Muslim keep crying over a mosque which in history of the India is only Mosque demolished by Hindu fanatic. I wonder why Bdeshis and Pakistani complelty mum about the plight of Hindus and Sikhs who are fleeing pakistan.
> 
> Hindus are increasingly migrating to India wonder why if everything is hunky dory then why is it happening. After demolition of Babri masjid and after BNP came to power last time there were huge riots in Bd against and unlike India where muslims are the instiagtor of riots, In BD Hindus are just targeted for being Hindus. BD media nor international or Muslim media cover these victims of such riots are hindus not christians or Muslims.



If Hindus in India cant know how to lit stoves or if they are obssessed with using stoves inside trains its NON Of Muslims' fault.

And oh your Pro-India Hindus killed hundreds of Muslims along with Indian Army in 71. So dont come up with excuses if they are so innocent.


----------



## scorpionx

Spring Onion said:


> We cant because Hindus in India cant become model for minorities.


is this the best logic you come up with,madam?
Bangladesh chose to be separated because you could not take care of them. This thread might get flooded with sectarian violence happening in your country and you are suggesting Indians are the last people on earth to lecture on secularism!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Banglar Lathial said:


> What nonsensical response is that? Does it make any sense in English?
> 
> And again, what does it have to do with Indians? *Get lost!*
> 
> It's a completely domestic issue, and you are not invited.



What ever happens in BD, that will have some affect in India it is also our issue in the sense we are neighbors and we also have JI kind of guys in India.

*Who are you to say any thing to me??*, This forum grants me *freedom of speech* for a sane argument and I am not crossing any forum rules here.

By your flag you might be living in Brazil on that note an Indian has more concern of these developments than you.


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> i am as secular as they come, i have spoken for the best interest of Bangladesh and her national security.
> 
> 
> 
> *anti what state? *if by that mean your notion of akhan bhardat, then you are absolutely right, Bharathi bangladeshi. Notice how Bharathis only appreciate and thank you for your bharathi comments, take the hint. You are either hindu with property in west bengal, a false flagger, or an awami leaguer. Either way you have an a bharathi agenda. You want to see the nation as the next afghanistan or syria.




Anti-Bangladesh.

Your kind of religious extremists are the most harmful elements of our country. You don't serve bangladesh. You serve only your extremist jamat matha and some middle-eastern mathas. Bangladesh will always be free from anti-state elements from you. The uprising of people will ensure the end of the pure evil called jamat. 

p.s. you only care about your jamat matha and its security from the patriotic forces of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

RiasatKhan said:


> Ooooooo....the land of Gandhi......the over hyped man who absolutely did nothing to save India from the colonials compared to Netaji....Bangladesh has not been a secular country for over 30 years.The state is an Islamic state.And you think India WILL intervene!



today BD is secular. i have already explained on interference from india. its the land of gandhi and believes in peace.


----------



## ShadowFaux

@priti, thank you for your concern, but we can take care of these jamat shibir anti-state elements by ourselves. We don't need India marching towards Dhaka. If they do, they might become the next victim of superb guerrilla warfare.


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> 1. And who says "secular" word can save Indians from becoming communal? they are Hindus to roots. the massacr of SIKHS in 84 is an example2. If most Indian could not have been communal we would not have seen Babri Mosque type of communal terrorism.3. There are many other examples. so Indians are nobodies to comment on others in the first place.


Sikh riots, 1984, happened 3 decades ago, Babri, 2 decades ago, Gujarat 1 decade ago. Are you saying that minorities are not killed in thousands of numbers in Pakistan. You killed 100 times more people in 1971 alone, 4 decades ago. You are killing Muslim minority sect. Guess what, 200 Shias in just two months of 2013. I am not counting Ahmedis, Hindus, Sikhs, Christians.

1 billion Hindus with 150 million Muslims and both population increasing. Can you say same thing about Pakistan ?

BTW how many Muslims are killed by Hindus, Sikhs in Pakistan ? And for that matter in Bangladesh. Why there is decline in population of Hindus and Sikhs in peace loving Pakistan. 

We had our dark times but we are still safer for minorities than Pakistan. I am yet to see a Hindu, Sikh or Christian, Prime Minister, President, COAS, etc. in Pakistan and Bangladesh. 

You are not even Islamic state and you are questioning Secularism of India ? WoW............


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> If Hindus in India cant know how to lit stoves or if they are obssessed with using stoves inside trains its NON Of Muslims' fault.
> 
> And oh your *Pro-India Hindus killed hundreds of Muslims *along with Indian Army in 71. So dont come up with excuses if they are so innocent.



yea, they were Pak army men.. lol.

what riots happened in 2002 that you blame india communal. nothing happened. it was all film shooting.



KRAIT said:


> Sikh riots, 1984, happened 3 decades ago, Babri, 2 decades ago, Gujarat 1 decade ago. Are you saying that minorities are not killed in thousands of numbers in Pakistan. You killed 100 times more people in 1971 alone, 4 decades ago. You are killing Muslim minority sect. Guess what, 200 Shias in just two months of 2013. I am not counting Ahmedis, Hindus, Sikhs, Christians.
> 
> 1 billion Hindus with 150 million Muslims and both population increasing. Can you say same thing about Pakistan ?
> 
> BTW how many Muslims are killed by Hindus, Sikhs in Pakistan ? And for that matter in Bangladesh. Why there is decline in population of Hindus and Sikhs in peace loving Pakistan.
> 
> We had our dark times but we are still safer for minorities than Pakistan. I am yet to see a Hindu, Sikh or Christian, Prime Minister, President, COAS, etc. in Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> You are not even Islamic state and you are questioning Secularism of India ? WoW............



leave it those guys are a gone case. they will never understand the beauty of our country. the cream of muslims left for pak because they were greedy to reatin their wealth leaving behind the poor brothren. now these poor indian muslims are doing better than all of pak people. so they are jealous.
anyways, jalne waalon ko kalne de. hum seculare and equal hain aur rahenge. soon pak will realise how futile their thoughts and actions were. and we will say.. 'i told you so' lol



ShadowFaux said:


> @priti, thank you for your concern, but we can take care of these jamat shibir anti-state elements by ourselves. We don't need India marching towards Dhaka. If they do, they might become the next victim of superb guerrilla warfare.



no one is going to march towards dhaka.. india will only interfere diplomatically and with advise. if in spite of that you become islamic again then india will leave you to stew in your juices. so thats it. anyways i will be coming there later in this year.


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> today BD is secular. i have already explained on interference from india. its the land of gandhi and believes in peace.



What do you mean today BD is secular.......it's not.......it's not been secular for 30 years!


----------



## nair

Hindus or temples are attacked becasue they are soft target...... 

Off topic : Btw i am happy that some one taken the place left by ajtr...... Boy... he/she is good at it....


----------



## Kayoze

Spring Onion said:


> 1. And who says "secular" word can save Indians from becoming communal? they are Hindus to roots. the massacr of SIKHS in 84 is an example
> 
> 2. If most Indian could not have been communal we would not have seen Babri Mosque type of communal terrorism.
> 
> 3. There are many other examples. so Indians are nobodies to comment on others in the first place.



India being secular country doesn't mean that it has become a Riot proof country. Gujart riot happened because Muslim burned down a train. 

Masscare of sikhs in 84 was politically motivated incident, Congress wala were responible for it. At that Time so called saffron fanatic aka RSS was all on the streets to prevent the rioter from harming the Sikhs. it was not Hindu against Sikh campagin. And the fact Sikh insurgency was its peek at time , this thing also cannot be ignored. 

As far BD is concerned Hindus were targetd at of Babri masjid demolition and last time when BNP came to power.
Now unlike some section of IM who have since indepence always been involved in some anti India activity can Bdeshi Hindus be ever accused of such a thing. In India Muslim have usually been the instigator but this has never been case with Hindus of BD then why Hindus are been targetd in BD. Never heard Hindu hositing a Indian flag in BD or found giving sheleter to terrorist.

If Indian are communal since they let Babri masjid to be demolished then would you suggest what word would u use to describe Paksitani and Bdeshis who have been mute spectator of demolition of hundered of temples in BD and Pakistan. Virtually every day one Hindus girl is abducted and converted against their will in Pakistan. Just because you folks are not secular does it give u a licence to exterminate the yr minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

RiasatKhan said:


> What do you mean today BD is secular.......it's not.......it's not been secular for 30 years!



i think it declared itslef secular about 2 years ago. but check i may be wrong.


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> We cant because Hindus in India cant become model for minorities.



You know nothing about india or indians.... all you know is what your fellow pakistani friends told you learnt in the text books which tells all BS.....come and live in india for 1 year and then tell the same...... Believe me..... You will be shocked to know that what you learnt on your text books and in PDF is BS and reality is something else..... I know i am asking too much.....



Spring Onion said:


> We cant because Hindus in India cant become model for minorities.



You know nothing about india or indians.... all you know is what your fellow pakistani friends told you learnt in the text books which tells all BS.....come and live in india for 1 year and then tell the same...... Believe me..... You will be shocked to know that what you learnt on your text books and in PDF is BS and reality is something else..... I know i am asking too much.....


----------



## ShadowFaux

priti said:


> no one is going to march towards dhaka.. india will only interfere diplomatically and with advise. *if in spite of that you become islamic again then india will leave you to stew in your juices.* so thats it. *anyways i will be coming there later in this year.*



You're welcome here in Bangladesh. You'll find that Bangladesh is a peace loving nation; people are cordial and live in religious harmony and far from what these jamat supporters portray them to be.

About the bolded part, yes India can leave us as we are whenever it wants, we don't mind. Religious extremists will never own bangladesh as we will deal with them in our own ways. Don't need anyone's help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kayoze

nair said:


> Hindus or temples are attacked becasue they are soft target......
> 
> Off topic : Btw i am happy that some one taken the place left by ajtr...... Boy... he/she is good at it....



In India you would have noticed that even during riots mob never attack their opponents places of worship which is norm in places like BD and Pakistan. Hindus are so powerless in BD and Pakistan that they just can't dare fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> i think it declared itslef secular about 2 years ago. but check i may be wrong.



Here's the first chapter....state religion Islam!

Constitution of Bangladesh - Chapter I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

priti said:


> i think it declared itslef secular about 2 years ago. but check i may be wrong.



The state religion is Islam and our constitution also upholds the secular principles.


----------



## priti

ShadowFaux said:


> You're welcome here in Bangladesh. You'll find that Bangladesh is a peace loving nation; people are cordial and live in religious harmony and far from what these jamat supporters portray them to be.
> 
> About the bolded part, yes India can leave us as we are whenever it wants, we don't mind. Religious extremists will never own bangladesh as we will deal with them in our own ways. Don't need anyone's help.



i have been there before to my college friends house. his sister will be married later this yr. I am planning not sure. I know that BD is in general a peaceful country.

the problem for india is that is radicals come to power they will be willing to support trror from Pak on BD soil against india. thats the only issue india will have. even more bigger than transit or anything. right now BD doesnt support Pak crime from their soil during AL tenure.



ShadowFaux said:


> The state religion is Islam and our constitution also upholds the secular principles.



ok maybe i am wrong.. but i thought it declared itslef secular sometime back.. or was there any discussion about it?


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Hindus in India had been and are killing non-Hindus specially Muslims every now and then.
> India still holds the World CRWON in Communal terrorism.Hence calling Bangladeshis as communal for this lone incident is funny


Funny you say that because the data reveals that Non-Hindus have increased every year in India while it decreased in Pakistan and Bangladesh. 
As for Crown, lets not get into it, we know who has the Sole Authority when it comes to Terrorism and Oppression of Minorities.

So, let Bangladesh people talk to us because you are o way closer to India or Bangladesh when it comes to religious tolerance.

One thing common we have is comparable Muslim population n both countries and both countries's people have been killed in thousands of numbers by Pakistan.


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Anti-Bangladesh.
> 
> Your kind of religious extremists are the most harmful elements of our country. You don't serve bangladesh. You serve only your extremist jamat matha and some middle-eastern mathas. Bangladesh will always be free from anti-state elements from you. The uprising of people will ensure the end of the pure evil called jamat.
> 
> p.s. you only care about your jamat matha and its security from the patriotic forces of Bangladesh.



Thats cute 'jamaath matha'


----------



## KRAIT

ShadowFaux said:


> @priti, thank you for your concern, but we can take care of these jamat shibir anti-state elements by ourselves. We don't need India marching towards Dhaka. If they do, they might become the next victim of superb guerrilla warfare.


Buddy, India won't send its force until attacked by Bangladesh. So you can be sure that we won't wage war against you. We can only provide Diplomatic support to you guys.

Getting in war is not good for our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

priti said:


> i have been there before to my college friends house. his sister will be married later this yr. I am planning not sure. I know that BD is in general a peaceful country.
> 
> the problem for india is that is radicals come to power they will be willing to support trror from Pak on BD soil against india. thats the only issue india will have. even more bigger than transit or anything. right now BD doesnt support Pak crime from their soil during AL tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> ok maybe i am wrong.. but i thought it declared itslef secular sometime back.. or was there any discussion about it?




1. Have a look at the link that @RiasatKhan posted.


2. Please don't make such accusations without proof. 

3. Where in bangladesh? In Dhaka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

ShadowFaux said:


> You're welcome here in Bangladesh. You'll find that Bangladesh is a peace loving nation; people are cordial and live in religious harmony and far from what these jamat supporters portray them to be.
> 
> About the bolded part, yes India can leave us as we are whenever it wants, we don't mind. Religious extremists will never own bangladesh as we will deal with them in our own ways. Don't need anyone's help.


Relationship with BD is on mutual trust and respect and India will be last country on earth to go for any direct intervention. But it can not afford to sit quite like a sitting duck when religious fundamentalism with an anti-India sentiment grow out of hand with foreign  as well as BKZ regime's support.


----------



## T-Rex

ShadowFaux said:


> Please don't make such accusations without proof.


*
But it's okay for the fascists to hang a man based on tales heard by the witnesses, right? You're one shameless hypocrite and fascist.*


----------



## ShadowFaux

KRAIT said:


> Buddy, India won't send its force until attacked by Bangladesh. So you can be sure that we won't wage war against you. We can only provide Diplomatic support to you guys.
> 
> Getting in war is not good for our economy.



I only stated that because someone was talking about sending forces to Dhaka. I'm sure he was driven with passion and didn't really mean it. It's okay. Want our problems to be solved diplomatically and want better and equal ties with you. We think, India is being unfair to us in some cases. Those issues should be solved before anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## priti

ShadowFaux said:


> 1. Have a look at the link that @RiasatKhan posted.
> 
> 
> 2. Please don't make such accusations without proof.
> 
> 3. Where in bangladesh? In Dhaka?



1. yes, saw that but also look at this from wiki... I agree its now secular.
"After Bangladesh gained independence, Secularism was included in the original Constitution of Bangladesh in 1972 as one of the Four State Principles, the others being Democracy, Nationalism and Socialism. In 2010, the High Court upheld the secular principles of the 1972 constitution.[105] The government of Bangladesh again made Islam the state religion in 2011"

2. Asia Times Online - The best news coverage from South Asia , but i know that BNP actively supported pak against india , you know things like infiltrating pak agents, counterfeit etc. So thats something which inidia would definielty not want. i dont doubt your good intentions towards us, but this i believe should not happen again.

3. Dhaka yes.



ShadowFaux said:


> I only stated that because someone was talking about sending forces to Dhaka. I'm sure he was driven with passion and didn't really mean it. It's okay. Want our problems to be solved diplomatically and want better and equal ties with you. We think, India is being unfair to us in some cases. Those issues should be solved before anything.



unfair in trade issues, water issues, etc can be easily resolved with give and take. eg the exchange of enclaves happened recently where india gave up more that BD net.
other issues did not get resolved because of other political considerations but that has nothing to do with more serious things like communalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

T-Rex said:


> *
> But it's okay for the fascists to hang a man based on tales heard by the witnesses, right? You're one shameless hypocrite and fascist.*



You need to chill bro. Syedi is a self proclaimed rezakar. He is also known as Deilla Rezakar. 

The court of law works that way. We can't change that. The lawyer of the defendant failed to prove the statement of the witnesses as lies. So you can't claim such thing. 

Give up support for the war criminals bro. Next we target the corruption in our country together. Again, I am not your enemy. 

Joy Bangla.


----------



## KRAIT

ShadowFaux said:


> I only stated that because someone was talking about sending forces to Dhaka. I'm sure he was driven with passion and didn't really mean it. It's okay. Want our problems to be solved diplomatically and want better and equal ties with you. We think, India is being unfair to us in some cases. Those issues should be solved before anything.


Agreed. Both have issues with each other. Diplomatic solution is the only way. Also, economic ties need to be boosted.

India will always support moderate people like you over extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

priti said:


> unfair in trade issues, water issues, etc can be easily resolved with give and take. eg the exchange of enclaves happened recently where india gave up more that BD net.
> other issues did not get resolved because of other political considerations but that has nothing to do with more serious things like communalism.



The sooner these problems get solved, the better. Or India is just handing over weapons to Jamat who are constantly trying to brainwash the religious people of this peace-loving country.



KRAIT said:


> Agreed. Both have issues with each other. Diplomatic solution is the only way. Also, economic ties need to be boosted.
> 
> India will always support moderate people like you over extremists.



I'm all for better relations with India and Pakistan. There are some issues between us but hopefully they will be solved diplomatically pretty soon. Then we can fight extremism in this region together and keep outside forces at bay.

Economic booster will soon follow.


----------



## Supply&Demand

*6 temples, houses burnt outside Dhaka*


----------



## Joe Shearer

priti said:


> If you are that interested for Delhi to be swept clean you are welcome. bring your biradri along. I think Jats from Pakistan will be good at that and we will be waiting for you guys with brooms and soap. You will get food for work.(vegetarian only)
> As for bangladesh, we dont need to stir that, its already a secular nation. Some muslim jamatis and razakars will need to be shown their rightful place at the bottom. Most of BD is good and secular.



Perhaps.

Very broadly, I agree. But you should look at #349. I don't like what *mb444* is saying, but his analysis makes a lot of sense.



fallstuff said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Same can't be said about India, where folks seem to be cheering about a man thriving in communal politics !!



There is a section that has fallen for his air of efficiency, and his Goebbelsian lies about the improvement coming into Gujarat. They have decided to take the path of least resistance, to brush aside his past brutality in favour of his present progressive image.

This horse will not run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> For real?



Golam Azam is self proclaimed *******.We have videos!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

it is clear that BD is in similar situation as that of india, with both sets of crooks and 1 set of religious zealot playing dirty games via democracy. I am not too worried, because since there is a critical mass of people who dont want religious extrmism (like in india) the country will be in balance , like here. 
but only thing is that when the right comes to power they shouldnt be supprting pak.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.



Have you forgotten 1971 ?? When our troops marched into their capital, your 90 0000 troops surrendered to our troops. Do you plan on sending another 90 000 to surrender if we repeat our action ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

PlanetWarrior said:


> Have you forgotten 1971 ?? When our troops marched into their capital, your 90 0000 troops surrendered to our troops. Do you plan on sending another 90 000 to surrender if we repeat our action ?



Have you forgotten that they were the invaders not you??Do you think that if the 90000 soldiers were fighting FOR us and WITH us you would have won??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> For real?



nope actually. Jamat claims Delwar Hossain Shikdar was a ******* and was involved with Rape massacre etc who was killed after independence by a mob. This man sayeedi is a different Man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Sabotage bid to halt war crimes trial*

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/03/01/sabotage-bid-to-halt-war-crimes-trial

Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-03-01 07:10:24.0 Updated: 2013-03-01 07:11:03.0
*In its desperation to thwart the war crimes trial, the Jamaat-e-Islami has started sabotaging rail communication across Bangladesh, authorities claimed Friday.*

Chittagong trains back on track

2013-03-01 05:36:10.0

Rail tracks were set on fire, a slipper was found removed and fishplates were dislocated in Chittagongs Sitakunda, Feni and Lalmonirhat after the first war crimes tribunal awarded death sentence to Jamaat executive council member Delwar Hossain Sayedee for his crimes against humanity during the 1971 Liberation War.

Six coaches of the inter-city train Mahanagar Godhuli derailed late Thursday night following removal of fishplates near Feni.

Both police and railway officials claimed the Jamaat-e-Islami was behind these incidents.

Railways Minister Mohammad Mujibul Haque also said that those who did not want the war criminals be tried and were against the independence of Bangladesh were carrying out these sabotages.

He also said security measures were being beefed up to prevent the incidents of sabotage.
- See more at: http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/03/01/sabotage-bid-to-halt-war-crimes-trial#sthash.QsUYgAsE.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Jamaat attacks footballers*

Jamaat attacks footballers - bdnews24.com

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-02-27 16:46:52.0 Updated: 2013-02-27 16:46:52.0
*Supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami which called Thursday&#8217;s nationwide daylong shutdown attacked a vehicle of Muktijoddha Sangsad Krira Chakra at Dhanmondi in Dhaka on Wednesday, leaving several footballers injured.*

*&#8220;The attack on our bus was made on our way to the club after a match of Under-16 Football Tournament at Motijheel,&#8221; Shafiul Islam Manik, coach of the football club, told bdnews24.com.*

&#8220;The attackers were chanting slogans in support for the shutdown,&#8221; the former national footballer added.

The Jamaat called the Thursday strike, which coincides with the International Crimes Tribunal (ICT)-1&#8217;s scheduled pronouncement of verdict in the case against its leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee over crimes against humanity during the Liberation War in 1971.

Manik, also former Bangladesh national football team captain, said the attack left the front and rear glasses of the bus broken.

*He said the attackers also beat up several players with sticks.*

Manik demanded exemplary punishment to the attackers.

Meanwhile, a human hauler was also set on fire by some unknown miscreants in the same area.

Dhanmondi Model Police Station Officer-in-Charge Anwar Hossain said the incident occurred around 7pm.

The police official blamed pro-shutdown activists for torching the vehicle.
- See more at: Jamaat attacks footballers - bdnews24.com


----------



## ZYXW

Nothing to do with religion, just stupid people doing stupid things! Unfortunately the innocent have to suffer every time.


----------



## ShadowFaux

RazPaK said:


> LoL. Look at your country.
> 
> 
> Fought Pakistani oppression, only to be dictated by Indian Hindutva oppression.
> 
> 
> Honestly, you do a disservice to your own people.



You have no idea about my country so kindly keep your opinions to yourself. 


*
Anyway just saw on TV, jamat shibir put fire on hundreds of Hindu household in Begumganj, Noakhali. * 


@madx, @RiasatKhan, @liontk, @BDforever, @eastwatch, @Hammer-fist, @iajdani, @Joe Shearer, @KRAIT, @animelive, @kobiraaz, @aazidane, @Loki, @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT, @Developereo, @RazPaK, @ZYXW, @Pakistanisage, @priti

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## priti

ShadowFaux said:


> You have no idea about my country so kindly keep your opinions to yourself.
> 
> 
> *
> Anyway just saw on TV, jamat shibir put fire on hundreds of Hindu household in Begumganj, Noakhali. *
> 
> 
> @madx, @RiasatKhan, @liontk, @BDforever, @eastwatch, @Hammer-fist, @iajdani, @Joe Shearer, @KRAIT, @animelive, @kobiraaz, @aazidane, @Loki, @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT, @Developereo, @RazPaK, @ZYXW, @Pakistanisage



you forgot to include me.


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> you forgot to include me.



Are you by any chance a girl?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

RiasatKhan said:


> Are you by any chance a girl?



the attention seeking trait confirms it doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Some reports are trying to paint a communal picture here. That is not correct. BAL cadre are targeted and many of them are Hindus. Moreover, the Hindus are traditional vote bank of BAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> the attention seeking trait confirms it doesn't it?



it confirms my opinion that desi men are very sxist. very regrettable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

priti said:


> you forgot to include me.



My bad.



RiasatKhan said:


> Are you by any chance a girl?



It appears that way. 



priti said:


> it confirms my opinion that desi men are very sxist. very regrettable.



Don't mind her. She can be difficult at times. I wonder why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> You have no idea about my country so kindly keep your opinions to yourself.
> 
> *
> Anyway just saw on TV, jamat shibir put fire on hundreds of Hindu household in Begumganj, Noakhali. *
> 
> 
> @madx, @RiasatKhan, @liontk, @BDforever, @eastwatch, @Hammer-fist, @iajdani, @Joe Shearer, @KRAIT, @animelive, @kobiraaz, @aazidane, @Loki, @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT, @Developereo, @RazPaK, @ZYXW, @Pakistanisage, @priti



Jamaat has retaliated in self defense . They have attacked awami leaguers which happens to be your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

aazidane said:


> the attention seeking trait confirms it doesn't it?



Time out!

That was really funny.


----------



## EagleEyes

priti said:


> it confirms my opinion that desi men are very sxist. very regrettable.



They are just pulling your leg, don't take them seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@ShadowFaux Can you give live news streaming link ?

BTW What can we do ? Kill them, save them, its all up to Bangladesh. BTW Muslims also burnt 200 Hindu Houses in West Bengal on 21st Feb, 2013. 

Seems like it has become Modus Operandi of Islamic Extremist in West Bengal and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> Jamaat has retaliated in self defense . They have attacked awami leaguers which happens to be your kind.



My kind is the Bangladeshi kind! 

Anyway, so it is true. Bad news for Jamat Shibir.


----------



## priti

we had a saying in college, never piss off the person you ask food from. you never know what happens in the kitchen and what goes in your food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> we had a saying in college, never piss off the person you ask food from. you never know what happens in the kitchen and what goes in your food.



 i like a killer woman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

How terribly interesting - Jamaatis seemed to won a way out by going communal and divert attention away from themselves as perpetrators of crimes to communal concerns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

KRAIT said:


> @ShadowFaux Can you give live news streaming link ?
> 
> BTW What can we do ? Kill them, save them, its all up to Bangladesh. BTW Muslims also burnt 200 Hindu Houses in West Bengal on 21st Feb, 2013.
> 
> Seems like it has become Modus Operandi of Islamic Extremist in West Bengal and Bangladesh.




The Daily Star :: Online Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

muse said:


> How terribly interesting - Jamaatis seemed to won a way out by going communal and divert attention away from themselves as perpetrators of crimes to communal concerns



I want hindus to retaliate. It is time the Hindu brothers of Bangladesh come down hard on these jamaatis, shadowfaux this is your call.


----------



## Lavosh2

priti said:


> it confirms my opinion that desi men are very sxist. very regrettable.



well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at god place.

sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .


----------



## scholseys

Lavosh2 said:


> well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at place god .
> 
> sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .



oh here comes the white knight in shining armour


----------



## RazPaK

aazidane said:


> I want hindus to retaliate. It is time the Hindu brothers of Bangladesh come down hard on these jamaatis, shadowfaux this is your call.



Are the Hindus of Bangladesh loyal to the country?

I've heard plenty of times from the Hindutva members that Muslims in Bangladesh are loyal to Pakistan, even though they openly dislike Pakistan.

So what I am curious of is whether a Bangladeshi Hindu is loyal to Bangladesh or more to India?



Lavosh2 said:


> well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at god place.
> 
> sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> I want hindus to retaliate. It is time the Hindu brothers of Bangladesh come down hard on these jamaatis, shadowfaux this is your call.



If hindus retaliate, Jamat will use that to start a riot. But no worries, patriot religious muslims will take care of those evil jamaat attackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

RazPaK said:


> Are the Hindus of Bangladesh loyal to the country?
> 
> I've heard plenty of times from the Hindutva members that Muslims in Bangladesh are loyal to Pakistan, even though they openly dislike Pakistan.
> 
> So what I am curious of is whether a Bangladeshi Hindu is loyal to Bangladesh or more to India?



Hindus' alliance to Bangladesh is questionable. They seem to be more loyal to India as a community.



ShadowFaux said:


> If hindus retaliate, Jamat will use that to start a riot. But no worries, patriot religious muslims will take care of those evil jamaat attackers.



stop exchanging your indian patriotism with Bangladeshi one. Your bharthi agenda shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

Lavosh2 said:


> well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at place god .
> 
> sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .



i wouldnt generalise that. while i do think that the law of 4 is gross and terrible, the muslims i know of are not like that. 
also there are many hindus who break the law, if you know what i mean.. 
so in todays world its a personal choice but i know that some people use this loop hole of religion. eg dharmendar and hema malini.
I think it must be abolished in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

RazPaK said:


> Are the Hindus of Bangladesh loyal to the country?
> 
> I've heard plenty of times from the Hindutva members that Muslims in Bangladesh are loyal to Pakistan, even though they openly dislike Pakistan.
> So what I am curious of is whether a Bangladeshi Hindu is loyal to Bangladesh or more to India?



Hindus and Muslims of Bangladesh are loyal to Bangladesh only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> Hindus' alliance to Bangladesh is questionable. They seem to be more loyal to India as a community.
> 
> 
> 
> stop exchanging your indian patriotism with Bangladeshi one. Your bharthi agenda shows.



i thought you say you are not communal.. but your first statement reeks of a lot of negative sentiments


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> i thought you say you are not communal.. but your first statement reeks of a lot of negative sentiments



I am simply stating the open secret, missy.


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> Hindus' alliance to Bangladesh is questionable. They seem to be more loyal to India as a community.
> 
> 
> 
> stop exchanging your indian patriotism with Bangladeshi one. Your bharthi agenda shows.



Your jamat matha agenda is crystal clear by now.  Jamat was always against the patriotic Muslim and Hindu forces of Bangladesh. 

JOY BANGLA!



aazidane said:


> I am simply stating the open secret, missy.



Your communal nature is exposed. Why try to hide behind the curtains dearie?


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> i thought you say you are not communal.. but your first statement reeks of a lot of negative sentiments



When your country sets it's agents and proxies through their country it ends up becoming *communal*.


It's not like your country never did it to them before.


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> I am simply stating the open secret, missy.



is it an open secret that all of your faith are aatankvaadis?


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Your jamat matha agenda is crystal clear by now.  Jamat was always against the patriotic Muslim and Hindu forces of Bangladesh.
> 
> JOY BANGLA!
> 
> 
> 
> Your communal nature is exposed. Why try to hide behind the curtains dearie?



same reason you try to hide your bharthi alliance.


----------



## ShadowFaux

RazPaK said:


> When your country sets it's agents and proxies through their country it ends up becoming *communal*.
> 
> 
> It's not like your country never did it to them before.




Yeah, Indians helped us when Pakistan army started genocide. 

Anyway, how do know that they have agents inside our country? Do you have any proof? 

You yourself are not a credible source.


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> When your country sets it's agents and proxies through their country it ends up becoming *communal*.
> 
> 
> It's not like your country never did it to them before.



please learn what communal is first. chalti gaadi mein chadne ki koshish mat kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> same reason you try to hide your bharthi alliance.



The reason couldn't be same dearie. I have alliance to Bangladesh. You have with communal jamat. So again, why try to hide it?




priti said:


> please learn what communal is first. chalti gaadi mein chadne ki koshish mat kar


----------



## janon

muse said:


> How terribly interesting - Jamaatis seemed to won a way out by going communal and divert attention away from themselves as perpetrators of crimes to communal concerns



They have successfully made it out into a hindu v/s muslim thing, as you can see on this very thread - Bangladeshis questioning hindus' patriotism, comments against India and so on.

Playing the religion card is an assured ploy for success. Now the talk is no longer about the jamaatis' horrible war crimes, but about Hinduism, islam, India and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Self-delete


----------



## scorpionx

Lavosh2 said:


> well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at god place.
> 
> sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .


Please Don't start a communal attack here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> please learn what communal is first. chalti gaadi mein chadne ki koshish mat kar



um...

Okay?


I don't think you are following what I wrote correctly.


----------



## KRAIT

muse said:


> How terribly interesting - Jamaatis seemed to won a way out by going communal and divert attention away from themselves as perpetrators of crimes to communal concerns


Its Deflection Tactics 101.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> They have successfully made it out into a hindu v/s muslim thing, as you can see on this very thread - Bangladeshis questioning hindus' patriotism, comments against India and so on.
> 
> Playing the religion card is an assured ploy for success. Now the talk is no longer about the jamaatis' horrible war crimes, but about Hinduism, islam, India and so on.



 the last time we have seen Bharatis warning Bangladeshis of going Islamic otherwise Indians will come to teach them the lesson of their flawed Sickularism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> please learn what communal is first. chalti gaadi mein chadne ki koshish mat kar



Speak english and take your hindi else where.


----------



## RazPaK

aazidane said:


> Hindus with their deep sympathy for India has become a concern of major national security for Bangladesh. I am all for Hindus living in peace and harmony, i am sure most of them are fine patriotic bangladeshis but as great ronald raegan said "trust but verify". All Indian sympathizers should be all rooted from the face of Bangladesh, if they are muslims, they should be treated worse, i suggest secret death squad for them or crocodiles.



I feel the same way towards the libz in my country. They should face a firing squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> The reason couldn't be same dearie. I have alliance to Bangladesh. You have with communal jamat. So again, why try to hide it?


shadowfaux bowing down to his Indian masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> shadowfaux bowing down to his Indian masters.



the same way you bow to your pak masters? or even worse razakari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> the last time we have seen Bharatis warning Bangladeshis of going Islamic otherwise Indians will come to teach them the lesson of their flawed Sickularism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> the same way you bow to your pak masters? or even worse razakari?



Aazidane doesn't like Pakistan very much. 

Your analysis of him is not correct.


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> Hindus with their deep sympathy for India has become a concern of major national security for Bangladesh. I am all for Hindus living in peace and harmony, i am sure most of them are fine patriotic bangladeshis but as great ronald raegan said "trust but verify". All Indian sympathizers should be all rooted from the face of Bangladesh, if they are muslims, they should be treated worse, i suggest secret death squad for them or crocodiles.


so you think that minorities living in bd and india should be trated in this way.(i am conciously ignoring pk, which is not worth discussin)


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> shadowfaux bowing down to his Indian masters.



You are right. People's Republic of Bangladesh is my master.



aazidane said:


> Hindus with their deep sympathy for India has become a concern of major national security for Bangladesh. I am all for Hindus living in peace and harmony, i am sure most of them are fine patriotic bangladeshis but as great ronald raegan said "trust but verify". All Indian sympathizers should be all rooted from the face of Bangladesh, if they are muslims, they should be treated worse, i suggest secret death squad for them or crocodiles.



 Coming from a anti-state Jamat sympathizer.


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> the same way you bow to your pak masters? or even worse razakari?



My dislike towards Pakistan and India are quite equal. I can't get over the genocide they have committed on Bangladesh. but that's a different issue. Now stop being a naughty girl, and stop spreading propaganda, missy


----------



## Spring Onion

Lavosh2 said:


> well yes desi are but Muslim desi are worst ......they demand sex luxury of multiple wives better say slaves even .......after life they imagine virgins at god place.
> 
> sadly even secular country like india Muslims have right to marry multiple women which is very offensive and black spot on our democracy . it's like second class treatment to womens .



Your god had thousands of wives. 
so dont bitcchhh around about multiple wives.


----------



## Lavosh2

aazidane said:


> shadowfaux bowing down to his Indian masters.



beggars and terrorist alliance


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> *You are right. People's Republic of Bangladesh is my master.*
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a anti-state Jamat sympathizer.


are you dyslexic?


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> Aazidane doesn't like Pakistan very much.
> 
> Your analysis of him is not correct.



i stand corrected, i forgot that not many do.


----------



## RazPaK

aazidane said:


> My dislike towards Pakistan and India are quite equal. I can't get over the genocide they have committed on Bangladesh. but that's a different issue. Now stop being a naughty girl, and stop spreading propaganda, missy



The difference between Pakistan and India today is that we don't try to mess with your internal issues, while the Bhartis think they have a god given right since 71'.


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> Your god had thousands of wives.
> so dont bitcchhh around about multiple wives.



And your prophet...you don't want to go down that route, do you?


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> Your god had thousands of wives.
> so dont bitcchhh around about multiple wives.



so the men in your religion try to be like hindu gods? ok thats a start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> i stand corrected, i forgot that not many do.



If you meet me, I'm sure you will like Pakistan very much.


----------



## ShadowFaux

RazPaK said:


> I feel the same way towards the libz in my country. They should face a firing squad.



Come back after 12 hours to collect the news of how these anti-state Jamat activists were treated.

Enough with this.


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> i stand corrected, i forgot that not many do.



now we have a spokesperson for all Bangladeshis here.


----------



## priti

janon said:


> And your prophet...you don't want to go down that route, do you?



dont say that.. they dont like that..


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> *Your god had thousands of wives. *
> so dont bitcchhh around about multiple wives.



That's why he was a God......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> now we have a spokesperson for all Bangladeshis here.



i didnt speak for bdeshis, i spoke for the whole world in this case. and i have been to dhaka , so i know


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> i didnt speak for bdeshis, i spoke for the whole world in this case



more Indian propaganda...when are you going to be stop being naughty, missy?


----------



## Lavosh2

Spring Onion said:


> Your god had thousands of wives.
> so dont bitcchhh around about multiple wives.




well so we don't demand multiple wives & 72 virgins in life and after life in 2013.

well first fall it's mythology , and i don't know which god had thousands of wives .


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> The difference between Pakistan and India today is that we don't try to mess with your internal issues, while the Bhartis think they have a god given right since 71'.



LOL.. say you cant


----------



## Spring Onion

aazidane said:


> My dislike towards Pakistan and India are quite equal. I can't get over the genocide they have committed on Bangladesh. but that's a different issue. Now stop being a naughty girl, and stop spreading propaganda, missy



The problem with Bharatis is that they are in denial mode about existance of Bangladesh despite the fact that it was not part of Pakistan and the difference between Bharatis and Pakistanis is that we accept the existance of Bangladesh despite the fact that it was once part of Pakistan.

Another problem with Indians is that they for sake of another show off just like their TV soaps love to wear sickularism tag but inside they are same deep-rooted Hindus with dreams of seeing BD as a Hindutva briagde. As soon as someone in BD shows his/her Islamic identity they becomes enemy of Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> more Indian propaganda...when are you going to be stop being naughty, missy?



oh dont try to stop me ... im on a roll here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> LOL.. say you cant



Why?

We send our intelligence officers there to check on your agents..

I believe some have been honey trapped as well, honey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Lavosh2 said:


> well so we don't demand multiple wives & 72 virgins in life and after life in 2013.
> 
> well first fall it's mythology , and i don't know which god had thousands of wives .


 @WebMaster i am pretty sure this user has multiple ids. I please urge the mods to look into this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Lavosh2 said:


> well so we don't demand multiple wives & 72 virgins in life and after life in 2013.
> 
> well first fall it's mythology , and i don't know which god had thousands of wives .



neither we do.

And as far as Indians are concerned you dont need multiple wives you just go on raping every day twice thrice a day to fulfill your wish since you cant afford the cost to marry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Lavosh2 said:


> well so we don't demand multiple wives & 72 virgins in life and after life in 2013.
> 
> well first fall it's mythology , and i don't know which god had thousands of wives .



Krishna. 16,008 wives, although only 8 of them were real wives, the rest were women he rescued from some asura. However, the point is that most hindus know to differentiate between myths and legends and the wonderful Indian tradition of storymaking, and whether these were true facts or not is irrelevant to most people.

But when talking about muslims and their multiple wives, we are speaking of actual flesh and blood people living on earth today, and the laws applicable to them.

Some posters don't understand this distinction, and try to draw parallels with hindu mythology to justify their archaic customs.


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> neither we do.
> 
> And as far as Indians are concerned you dont need multiple wives you just go on raping every day twice thrice a day to fulfill your wish since you cant afford the cost to marry



Bismillah ab hui na sachi baat.


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> The problem with Bharatis is that they are in denial mode about existance of Bangladesh despite the fact that it was not part of Pakistan and the difference between Bharatis and Pakistanis is that we accept the existance of Bangladesh despite the fact that it was once part of Pakistan.
> 
> Another problem with Indians is that they for sake of another show off just like their TV soaps love to wear sickularism tag but inside they are same deep-rooted Hindus with dreams of seeing BD as a Hindutva briagde. As soon as someone in BD shows his/her Islamic identity they becomes enemy of Indians



LOL.. what a bad analyser you would become. in india not many even think about BD. besides we created BD to disprove jinnahs theory. when you say india wants BD to become hindu, you seem like the broken record of RSS who says mandir yahin banayenge. it just doesnt cut any ice.. yawn.. grow up please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> LOL.. what a bad analyser you would become. in india not many even think about BD. besides we created BD to disprove jinnahs theory. when you say india wants BD to become hindu, you seem like the broken record of RSS who says mandir yahin banayenge. it just doesnt cut any ice.. yawn.. grow up please.



thats why you bharthis flock in bd section ........eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

janon said:


> Krishna. 16,008 wives, although only 8 of them were real wives, the rest were women he rescued from some asura. However, the point is that most hindus know to differentiate between myths and legends and the wonderful Indian tradition of storymaking, and whether these were true facts or not is irrelevant to most people.
> 
> But when talking about muslims and their multiple wives, we are speaking of actual flesh and blood people living on earth today, and the laws applicable to them.
> 
> Some posters don't understand this distinction, and try to draw parallels with hindu mythology to justify their archaic customs.



its not mythical its philosophical. the wives depict the various qualities / bhavas and the asuras are the evil forces from which we need to protect these to be on the side of dharma.. but thats smoething people wont understand unless one reads philosophy ( i dont understand it either because i am not of that age yet)


----------



## janon

aazidane said:


> thats why you bharthis flock in bd section ........eh?



We do it for the same reason that Bangladeshis and Pakistanis flock to the Indian section, and Indians flock to the Pakistani and Chinese sections. Because it is an international forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> Krishna. 16,008 wives, *although only 8 of them were real wives*, the rest were women he rescued from some asura. However, the point is that most hindus know to differentiate between myths and legends and the wonderful Indian tradition of storymaking, and whether these were true facts or not is irrelevant to most people.
> 
> But when talking about muslims and their multiple wives, we are speaking of actual flesh and blood people living on earth today, and the laws applicable to them.
> 
> Some posters don't understand this distinction, and try to draw parallels with hindu mythology to justify their archaic customs.



8 is also a big count  and oh by the way if that was myth and entire temple ideology is based on myth as well then why to get so angry and start dragging Muslims and Islam into this incident in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

priti said:


> its not mythical its philosophical. the wives depict the various qualities / bhavas and the asuras are the evil forces from which we need to protect these to be on the side of dharma.. but thats smoething people wont understand unless one reads philosophy ( i dont understand it either because i am not of that age yet)



That would make it allegorical, not philosophical. And allegories are also part of myth making, story telling, and other such wonderful literary traditions. There isn't anything "philosophical" about it. Allegory, is what it is.


----------



## scholseys

http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/03/01/islamic-foundation-has-joined-politics

BNP Acting Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir has criticised the Islamic Foundation for its decision to keep the north gate of Baitul Mukarram National Mosque closed on Fridays.

He said the foundation authorities have involved itself in politics by taking this decision.

Speaking at discussion Friday morning, Fakhrul said, &#8220;The Islamic Foundation has kept Baitul Mukarram National Mosque&#8217;s north gate closed. I want to ask them, why the mosque&#8217;s gate should remain closed, because you have joined politics?&#8221;

He said Bangladesh has been a &#8216;liberal Muslim state&#8217;. &#8220;Hurting religious sentiments of 90 percent people of the country won&#8217;t be tolerated.&#8221;

WARNING:

INFIDEL AWAMI LEAGUE HAS BEEN CAUGHT IN THE ACT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> thats why you bharthis flock in bd section ........eh?



i like BD, because i have a friend from there and been there and plan to come in Sep. we indians tend to flock where ever a panga is happening. eg in indian roads if a scooter hits a car there will be 50 who will stand around and watch what happens next, some may even venture to hit one of the motorists if they feel like it) same reason they are here.



janon said:


> That would make it allegorical, not philosophical. And allegories are also part of myth making, story telling, and other such wonderful literary traditions. There isn't anything "philosophical" about it. Allegory, is what it is.



ok thanks english sir.


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> 8 is also a big count  and oh by the way if that was myth and entire temple ideology is based on myth as well then why to get so angry and start dragging Muslims and Islam into this incident in the first place?



Of course, temples may be based on myths, so may be mosques and churches and any other place of worship. But they are still private property, or collective property that has meaning for those who believe and follow that tradition. Which is why it is an unlawful crime to go about burning them, and some people along with them for good measure.



priti said:


> i like BD, because i have a friend from there and been there and plan to come in Sep. we indians tend to flock where ever a panga is happening. eg in indian roads if a scooter hits a car there will be 50 who will stand around and watch what happens next, some may even venture to hit one of the motorists if they feel like it) same reason they are here.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks english sir.



I wasn't correcting merely a mistake in language - it was a mistake in concept. It was a conceptual mistake, not a grammatical one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> i like BD, because i have a friend from there and been there and plan to come in Sep. we indians tend to flock where ever a panga is happening. eg in indian roads if a scooter hits a car there will be 50 who will stand around and watch what happens next, some may even venture to hit one of the motorists if they feel like it) same reason they are here.



Finally a bharthi who admits to the national habit of poking one's nose where it does not belong. I like you, bharthi.


----------



## Lavosh2

Spring Onion said:


> neither we do.
> 
> And as far as Indians are concerned you dont need multiple wives you just go on raping every day twice thrice a day to fulfill your wish since you cant afford the cost to marry



well you do , as far as my knowledge all Muslim countries and non_muslim india have constitutional right to muslims marry multiple wives and they marry . 

many south asians inculding pak,india , bang Muslims sell their daughters to their arabi lords in middle east . 

still they give stone death to people in countries like Afghanistan , Saudi has law men can beat women for sex and not obeying orders . and as well many Muslim countries constitutionally paased by educated muslims


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> i like BD, because i have a friend from there and been there and plan to come in Sep. we indians tend to flock where ever a panga is happening. eg in indian roads if a scooter hits a car there will be 50 who will stand around and watch what happens next, some may even venture to hit one of the motorists if they feel like it) same reason they are here.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks english sir.



Aye hay larki.


Boht pangay ho ray hain Dehli mein.

Perhaps you should flock over there first.

And after you're done over there I have a list for you of pangas in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

priti said:


> LOL.. what a bad analyser you would become. in india not many even think about BD. besides we created BD to disprove jinnahs theory. when you say india wants BD to become hindu, you seem like the broken record of RSS who says mandir yahin banayenge. it just doesnt cut any ice.. yawn.. grow up please.



1. We can see how many in India think about BD. every day your learned members abuse Bangladeshis by terming them illegal poor souls.

2. Your BSF kill them on border

3. Your politicians mint votes from them despite claims that they are illegals

4. You supported terrorism in 71 with also a dream of having pro-Hindu BD and today when Bangladeshis feel more for their Muslim and national identity you bharatis come up with abuses like *******/jamati etc etc.

anyone that abuse Islam and support Indians is true Bangladeshi in your opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

janon said:


> They have successfully made it out into a hindu v/s muslim thing, as you can see on this very thread - Bangladeshis questioning hindus' patriotism, comments against India and so on.
> 
> Playing the religion card is an assured ploy for success. Now the talk is no longer about the jamaatis' horrible war crimes, but about Hinduism, islam, India and so on.




Come on now, don't be so modest, they did not do this all by themselves, give credit where credit is due


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> 8 is also a big count  and oh by the way if that was myth and entire temple ideology is based on myth as well then why to get so angry and start dragging Muslims and Islam into this incident in the first place?



you have stooped so low with your rpe comment that i dont want to answer this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

@kobiraaz how is the situation in dhaka? did the mullahs blow up anything yet?


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> 1. We can see how many in India think about BD. every day your learned members abuse Bangladeshis by terming them illegal poor souls.
> 
> 2. Your BSF kill them on border
> 
> 3. Your politicians mint votes from them despite claims that they are illegals
> 
> 4. You supported terrorism in 71 with also a dream of having pro-Hindu BD and today when Bangladeshis feel more for their Muslim and national identity you bharatis come up with abuses like *******/jamati etc etc.
> 
> anyone that abuse Islam and support Indians is true Bangladeshi in your opinion



*FINALLY.*

*FINALLY*, the truth has been spoken.

I bow my head towards God.


----------



## priti

Spring Onion said:


> 1. We can see how many in India think about BD. every day your learned members abuse Bangladeshis by terming them illegal poor souls.
> 
> 2. Your BSF kill them on border
> 
> 3. Your politicians mint votes from them despite claims that they are illegals
> 
> 4. You supported terrorism in 71 with also a dream of having pro-Hindu BD and today when Bangladeshis feel more for their Muslim and national identity you bharatis come up with abuses like *******/jamati etc etc.
> 
> anyone that abuse Islam and support Indians is true Bangladeshi in your opinion



on 4. BD was made only to disprove jinnah. thanks to IG for that (peace be unto her)
1,2,3 . i still say BD is very far from indian conciousness day to day. politicians remeber only during elections or when a problem comes up
anyone who is secular and happens to be from BD is a good bdeshi. jamatis , razakars are evil.


----------



## scholseys

@MBI Munshi how is the situation in bangladesh?


----------



## Anubis

aazidane said:


> Finally a bharthi who admits to the national habit of poking one's nose where it does not belong. I like you, bharthi.


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> 1. We can see how many in India think about BD. every day your learned members abuse Bangladeshis by terming them illegal poor souls.
> 
> 2. Your BSF kill them on border
> 
> 3. Your politicians mint votes from them despite claims that they are illegals
> 
> 4. You supported terrorism in 71 with also a dream of having pro-Hindu BD and today when Bangladeshis feel more for their Muslim and national identity you bharatis come up with abuses like *******/jamati etc etc.
> 
> anyone that abuse Islam and support Indians is true Bangladeshi in your opinion



1) Only the ones who have entered India illegally are termed illegals.

2) Only if they try to jump illegally or smuggle things.

3) Some of them do, that is true. But why should Bangladeshis care about that, it is the Indian system which gets corrupted because of illegal aliens voting, and it is giving Bangladeshis a voice in the Indian democratic process. If anyone should be incensed at that, it is Indians, not Bangladeshis.

4) We supported their freedom struggle, and made them a nation. They still celebrate it as their independence day. And we didn't have any notion of any pro hindu BD, if we wanted we could have ruled that nation. Pakistan had surrenedered all the army, navy, air force, paramilitaries, civilian forces and the kitchen sink unconditionally. (Read the instrument of surrender.) Yet we did not stay there and rule, we left them to form their own country and their own identity. We don't even want a hindu indentity for India, we are happy being a sovereign, secular republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> Aye hay larki.
> 
> 
> Boht pangay ho ray hain Dehli mein.
> 
> Perhaps you should flock over there first.
> 
> And after you're done over there I have a list for you of pangas in your country.



yea.. BD is the flavour of the day. tomorrow may someone else. so scat.



aazidane said:


> Finally a bharthi who admits to the national habit of poking one's nose where it does not belong. I like you, bharthi.



it happens all over s asia.. even in dhaka. so please..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

In Begumganj and Noakhali 144 law has been enforced.


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> yea.. BD is the flavour of the day. tomorrow may someone else. so scat.
> 
> 
> 
> it happens all over s asia.. even in dhaka. so please..




LoL, meray khyal say app kam umar bachii ho. 


Ab main tumhay taang ney karun gah.


Perhaps we can debate, when you are older?


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> are you dyslexic?



Look at you. Resorting to personal attacks because that's the best you can do. But its okay sis. I understand your pain for you jamat matha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> LoL, meray khyal say app kam umar bachii ho.
> 
> 
> Ab main tumhay taang ney karun gah.
> 
> 
> Perhaps we can debate, when you are older?



i have seen your debatin capability. so it doesnt make a difference if i am this age or if i become your age.


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Look at you. Resorting to personal attacks because that's the best you can do. But its okay sis. I understand your pain for you jamat matha.



it seems every time i type that you have your alliance to your alliance to India, you read it as Bangladeshi. So my inquiry was for your dyslexia. You are quite an original block...with your retaliation it is imminent that you were bullied at school, perhaps for your dyslexia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> it seems every time i type that you have your alliance to your alliance to India, you read it as Bangladeshi. So my inquiry was for your dyslexia. You are quite an original block...with your retaliation it is imminent that you were bullied at school, perhaps for your dyslexia?



and i heard the canadians are slow


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> i have seen your *debatin *capability. so it doesnt make a difference if i am this age or if i become your age.



fail................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> fail................



not witty enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> not witty enough


take your dirty foreign language else where, bharathi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

aazidane said:


> take your dirty foreign language else where, bharathi.



being a foreigner in canada. i think you are on thin ice when you say that.. wah what a pun.

i need to type slowly so you can read canadian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> being a foreigner in canada. i think you are on thin ice when you say that.. wah what a pun.
> 
> i need to type slowly so you can read canadian



logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

@aazidane and @priti I can't wait for you guys to meet in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kayoze

Spring Onion said:


> If Hindus in India cant know how to lit stoves or if they are obssessed with using stoves inside trains its NON Of Muslims' fault.
> .



There have been incidence where fires have been caused due stoves in railway coaches but never has been fire has been so devasting that it would engulf 3-4 compartments. 
And mind you had Hindus been so stupid that they could have fooled into believing fire caused due gas stoves was work of some fanatic muslim mob then in such secaniro let me assure Muslim would have started fleeing India like their Hindu counterparts of pakistan. There is no dearth of corrupt Politicans who wouldn't think twice instiagte riots to take over property and wealth of Muslim in India. Things of this sort can only happen in Pakistan where PA even after loosing every battle and half the country still rules the country. Indians or here i should use the word Hindu are much smarter than their Pakistani counterparts.


> And oh your Pro-India Hindus killed hundreds of Muslims along with Indian Army in 71. So dont come up with excuses if they are so innocent.


Hundereds vs Millions - Hope you understand the difference. 
and there is no envidence to suggest Mukti Bahni mainly comprised of Hindus, 90% of people(over 10 million !!!!) who fled BD were Hindus and in such sceanrio chances are not even 10% of Mukti Bahni's strength comprised of Hindus. PA and their Jamati supporter were raping BD women infront of their families after this what kind of behaviour you pakistanis expect. You should thanks yr stars even after such savage butchery BD pardoned 90k of yr soldiers.


----------



## Marker1

priti said:


> being a foreigner in canada. i think you are on thin ice when you say that.. wah what a pun.
> 
> i need to type slowly so you can read canadian




Canada my A__ss , these are beggars in participating in riots with Islamist in bangladesh.


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> it seems every time i type that you have your alliance to your alliance to India, you read it as Bangladeshi. So my inquiry was for your dyslexia. You are quite an original block...with your retaliation it is imminent that you were bullied at school, perhaps for your dyslexia?



Did you mean 'bloke'? Do you have carpal tunnel syndrome or are you generally illiterate? What a proud son of jamath matha calls me, isn't much of a headache to me. Anyway, you shouldn't worry about me that much. Save your Jamat matha first. In the meantime, read the following written by your retarted Jamat matha's children-



priti said:


> being a foreigner in canada. i think you are on thin ice when you say that.. wah what a pun.
> 
> i need to type slowly so you can read canadian



EPIC! 



RiasatKhan said:


> @aazidane and @priti I can't wait for you guys to meet in real life.



Two girls meeting in real life . . . . what are you implying dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Did you mean 'bloke'? Do you have carpal tunnel syndrome or are you generally illiterate? What a proud son of *jamath matha* calls me, isn't much of a headache to me. Anyway, you shouldn't worry about me that much. Save your *Jamat matha* first. In the meantime, read the following written by your retarted *Jamat matha*'s children-
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean 'bloke'? Do you have carpal tunnel syndrome or are you generally illiterate? What a proud son of jamath matha calls me, isn't much of a headache to me. Anyway, you shouldn't worry about me that much. Save your J*amat matha *first. In the meantime, read the following written by your retarted Jamat matha's children-



more originality by a bullied deslexic hindu bharthi bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Marker1 said:


> Canada my A__ss , these are beggars in participating in riots with Islamist in bangladesh.



Watch your language!


----------



## Marker1

RiasatKhan said:


> Watch your language!



well it was expression not abuse....


----------



## scholseys

RiasatKhan said:


> Watch your language!



which channel is the best to watch bangladeshi news?


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> more originality by a bullied deslexic hindu bharthi bangladeshi



More entertainment from children of Jamat matha suffering from excessive Galactorrhea. 



Marker1 said:


> Canada my A__ss , these are beggars in participating in riots with Islamist in bangladesh.



Islamist and Jamat activists are seperate things.


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> More entertainment from children of Jamat matha suffering from excessive Galactorrhea.
> 
> 
> 
> Islamist and Jamat activists are seperate things.



 Mr. Original to the Rescue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

aazidane said:


> which channel is the best to watch bangladeshi news?



I don't watch.......I read it from the internet.I haven't watched any television in the past 4 months!


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

aazidane said:


> Hindus' alliance to Bangladesh is questionable. They seem to be more loyal to India as a community.


isn't your alliance with bangladesh questionable too  my dear "jaamat matha"


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> Mr. Original to the Rescue!



Yes indeed sis.


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> 1) Only the ones who have entered India illegally are termed illegals.
> 
> 2) Only if they try to jump illegally or smuggle things.
> 
> 3) Some of them do, that is true. But why should Bangladeshis care about that, it is the Indian system which gets corrupted because of illegal aliens voting, and it is giving Bangladeshis a voice in the Indian democratic process. If anyone should be incensed at that, it is Indians, not Bangladeshis.



Call them illegals if they are that is not the issue the issue is that You indians start abusing them when as your yourself point out the fault is with Indians.

2. 



> 4) We supported their freedom struggle, and made them a nation. They still celebrate it as their independence day. And we didn't have any notion of any pro hindu BD, *if we wanted we could have ruled that nation*.



What you did was state terrorism. anyway as far your claim that if India wanted it could have ruled Bangladeshi nation is wrong .
You never could have ruled them. Your assessment was also that entire BD population will have more pro-India views and automatically NOT so pro-Islam views.






> Pakistan had surrenedered all the army, navy, air force, paramilitaries, civilian forces and the kitchen sink unconditionally. (Read the instrument of surrender.) Yet we did not stay there and rule, we left them to form their own country and their own identity. We don't even want a hindu indentity for India, we are happy being a sovereign, secular republic.



The Pakistani forces follow rules strictly otherwise majority were willing to fight to the last.

And last but not the least you could not have stayed in Bangladesh after your Indian soldiers started looting things there.

Some of BD members can remind you that.

everything in India is Hindu to its core from cast system to judicial verdicts so why would you need such status on paper.

Its funny that Indians dont want become Hindu country But Indians were demanding and funding the demand that Nepal should declare itself a Hindu state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> isn't your alliance with bangladesh questionable too  my dear "jaamat matha"



Blind follower of Jamat Matha or children of jamat matha is more appropriate for Jamat vandalizers and sympathizers suffering from Galactorrhea.


----------



## Spring Onion

can anyone post the pic of the temple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

@Marker1 3 posts and Banned......new record!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

@RiasatKhan

read this-

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Spring Onion

ShadowFaux said:


> Blind follower of Jamat Matha or children of jamat matha is more appropriate for Jamat vandalizers and sympathizers suffering from Galactorrhea.



was Mujeeb also a jamat matha as soon after independence in just few years he started getting closer to Islamic values



ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan
> 
> read this-



translate


----------



## priti

ok all, stop fighting what will happen will happen. all of you promise to be good to fellow human beings irrespective of race, religin, colour or orientation.


----------



## animelive

These jamatis who are starting riots should be shot, if not dead, taken to jail, if by chance dead, then they will be martyrs in heave n because of burning Hindu houses right scholar @Al-zakir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan
> 
> read this-



Dead shibir activists' ghosts!Or alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan
> 
> read this-



Did yu see some of the posts made by shibir on Shahbag? they basically lack any logic and seem like they are made by a person whose iq don' hit double digits. They are seriously dumb. And this is coming from someone who is anti-Shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

priti said:


> ok all, stop fighting what will happen will happen. all of you promise to be good to fellow human beings irrespective of race, religin, colour or orientation.



NO



ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan
> 
> read this-



O ashole nijei Jinn.......O lokkhipure boisha Azimpure bhut dekhe kemne??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

priti said:


> ok all, stop fighting what will happen will happen. all of you promise to be good to fellow human beings irrespective of race, religin, colour or orientation.



hippy


----------



## priti

RiasatKhan said:


> NO



ok no problem


----------



## ShadowFaux

Spring Onion said:


> translate








*Translation:*



> Today saw a procession of Shibir near Azimpur graveyard. I was looking at the 'Touhidi Janata'. Approximately 5000 people were there. Their sound of their slogans were making cracks on the sky. I was surprised to see the faces of the people in the procession. The appearance was not clear! Their faces were glowing! I also noticed that they were not walking; they were kind of hovering in the air! Then I understood, these are not people, these are Jins and Angels!
> Naraye takbir!
> 
> anwar@
> Please share!



Someone please kill me. 



RiasatKhan said:


> NO
> 
> 
> O ashole nijei Jinn.......O lokkhipure boisha Azimpure bhut dekhe kemne??



It was probably shared from a guy named anwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> *
> O ashole nijei Jinn.......O lokkhipure boisha Azimpure bhut dekhe kemne??*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

Spring Onion said:


> was Mujeeb also a jamat matha as soon after independence in just few years he started getting closer to Islamic values




Don't mix up Islam with Jamat.



RiasatKhan said:


> Dead shibir activists' ghosts!Or alcohol



I'm guessing propanol dominant booze.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

priti said:


> ok all, stop fighting what will happen will happen. all of you promise to be good to fellow human beings irrespective of race, religin, colour or orientation.



surely no temple should be destroyed no mosque should be destroyed and no politically motivated trial be there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> surely no temple should be destroyed no mosque should be destroyed and no politically motivated trial be there



war criminals need to be judged

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> war criminals need to be judged



Even if those so called war crime trials would push country into a civil war and only beneficiary would be the Bharatis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> Even if those so called war crime trials would push country into a civil war and only beneficiary would be the Bharatis?



or getting rid of them can enhance cooperation between bangadesh and pakistan, those war criminals remind us how pak government tortured us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> war criminals need to be judged



surely but fairly not politically


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> surely but fairly not politically



pak government could help us to make it fair by providing all war info

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

@BDforever What's the current state of riots right now ?


----------



## BDforever

KRAIT said:


> @BDforever What's the current state of riots right now ?



in many places 144 law enforced (curfew) and BGB all over the country now.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## KRAIT

BDforever said:


> in many places 144 law enforced (curfew) and BGB all over the country now.


144 Law - What provisions are in it ?

They are reporting 52 dead. How's the situation in your neighborhood.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> @MBI Munshi how is the situation in bangladesh?



Sporadic violence ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

KRAIT said:


> 144 Law - What provisions are in it ?
> 
> They are reporting 52 dead. How's the situation in your neighborhood.



i live in Calm place in Dhaka, here never such incident takes place.

jamat-shibir is attacking law forces , many law forces' personnel injured and died over few months, now they are charging. yesterday 1 BGB killed by jamat-shibir, so BGB fired and killed jamati-shibir today in same clash. today some clashes going on in some places.


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> pak government could help us to make it fair by providing all war info




BD-Pakistan-India cant be judges in this case they all are party to the conflict hence involvment of any of these means the TRIAL IS NOT FAIR.


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> or getting rid of them can enhance cooperation between bangadesh and pakistan, those war criminals remind us how pak government tortured us.



They are your own people. You can't get rid of them. Either you live with them peacefully or you fight with them and push your country into anarchy and make Bharatis happy. your choice.


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> BD-Pakistan-India cant be judges in this case they all are party to the conflict hence involvment of any of these means the TRIAL IS NOT FAIR.



then do not talk about fair.



Areesh said:


> They are your own people. You can't get rid of them. Either you live with them peacefully or you fight with them and push your country into anarchy and make Bharatis happy. your choice.



then let us handle our own people and do not comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> then let us handle our own people and do not comment



It is an open forum. If Indians(Hindus) can celebrate death of innocents in BD section then I can also condemn those deaths.


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> It is an open forum. If Indians(Hindus) can celebrate death of innocents in BD section then I can also condemn those deaths.


Some arrogant indians bad mouth over bangladesh, i bash them on regular basis.
some foolish pakistan talk about bangladesh about history that we betrayed. i also bash them regular basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> Some arrogant indians bad mouth over bangladesh, i bash them on regular basis.
> some foolish pakistan talk about bangladesh about history that we betrayed. i also bash them regular basis.



Fair enough. That's doesn't mean we can't comment on these threads.


----------



## BDforever

Areesh said:


> Fair enough. That's doesn't mean we can't comment on these threads.



agree, but do not talk in general .. when you point the whole story to particular party, thats a wrong comment. like saying baratis is getting benefits, you are not thinking of bangladesh.

like i do not hate all indian or all pakistani, i only hate indian or pakistani who talk bad about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

Al-zakir said:


> Now it's a fair game.


Hmm... You can be as cold as you want. But I suggest you the alternative real fair game. It is to attack the police, the state's organ. This, I guess, would be legitimate because laws of war sort of allow attacks on them. But I guess some poor Jamaat activists already tried to overrun the police and got shot. 

I can imagine a Jamaati leader sitting in his cave and counting his own activist dying "37, 38, more! more!, we need more numbers for the papers, 1mil - 38 more for a larger genocide!'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

rubyjackass said:


> Hmm... You can be as cold as you want. But I suggest you the alternative real fair game. It is to attack the police, the state's organ. This, I guess, would be legitimate because laws of war sort of allow attacks on them. But I guess some poor Jamaat activists already tried to overrun the police and got shot.
> 
> I can imagine a Jamaati leader sitting in his cave and counting his own activist dying "37, 38, more! more!, we need more numbers for the papers, 1mil - 38 more for a larger genocide!'



If you followed a few of his posts in this forum then you would know that you are better off ignoring him.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ayush

rubyjackass said:


> Hmm... You can be as cold as you want. But I suggest you the alternative real fair game. It is to attack the police, the state's organ. This, I guess, would be legitimate because laws of war sort of allow attacks on them. But I guess some poor Jamaat activists already tried to overrun the police and got shot.
> 
> I can imagine a Jamaati leader sitting in his cave and counting his own activist dying "37, 38, more! more!, we need more numbers for the papers, 1mil - 38 more for a larger genocide!'


Where is ruby mate??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

WebMaster said:


> Number of jamaatis have been killed. What are you expecting here from Jamaatis?


but sir did the BD Hindus kill them!the answer is no.they were killed by the BD Police who were preventing them from harming lives and properties in BD.so the BD Hindus are completely innocent in this issue at least.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Mike_Brando said:


> but sir did the BD Hindus kill them!the answer is no.they were killed by the BD Police who were preventing them from harming lives and properties in BD.so the BD Hindus are completely innocent in this issue at least.



He didn't say they were not innocent. He probably meant Jamat was bound to react because they were cornered.


----------



## Mike_Brando

ShadowFaux said:


> Each and every life is precious. But you have to understand, they were attacking the police with bricks, sticks, bombs and firearms. Live grenades were recovered earlier. And they are doing all that because their leader was sentenced to death by the court of law. All of the crimes were proven. If you were in the court, you wouldn't be able to hold your tears when poor Madhusudan was testifying against Syedi. Syedi forefully converted Manoranjan's family and assured them that no harm will be done to them. After a few days Madhusudan found out that Syedi came to his place and gang-raped his wife.
> 
> Now, the blind followers of this horrible person are targeting Hindu population again. They will get a 71 style beating if they make things any worse. Trust me, I am in Dhaka; I'm seeing the hatred in common Bangladeshis against those extremists.


brother we Bengalis of West Bengal stand by your cause and we fully support your fight against those heinous monsters.Joy Bangla!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

4 cops hurt in Ctg cocktail blast
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
A clash erupts between Jamaat-e-Islami supporters and police at Kazirdeuri in Chittagong on Thursday during the nationwide strike.

A clash erupts between Jamaat-e-Islami supporters and police at Kazirdeuri in Chittagong on Thursday during the nationwide strike.

Officer-In-Charge of the Kotwali Police Station AKM Mohiuddin Selim told bdnews24.com that the rowdy activists of the Islami Chhatra Shibir unleashed the attack at Ali Kha Mosque area in Chakbazar after the Jumma prayers.

The injured were identified as constables &#8216;Nasir&#8217;, &#8216;Solayman&#8217;, &#8216;Rashed&#8217; and &#8216;Saiful&#8217; of Dampara Police Line.

Eyewitnesses said that the Shibir activists brought out a procession from the Andarkilla Shahi Jame Mosque after the Jumma prayers and marched towards Chakbazar via Sirajuddaula Road. The marauding pickets vandalised roadside establishments.

As the police and Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) members intercepted the procession, the Shibir activists held a rally in front of Ali Kha Mosque. On the eve of leaving the venue after the short rally, the Shibir men hurled hand bombs at the police, leaving four constables injured.

The injured were admitted to Chittagong Medical College Hospital.

At least three people including a police constable were killed and several others injured in separate clashes between Jamaat-Shibir activists and the police in Lohagara, Bashkhali and Satkania upazilas on Thursday during the widespread shutdown violence across the country that took a turn for the worse following the verdict of the International Crimes Tribunal-1 against Jamaat leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee.

At least 35 people, including four policemen, were killed and scores were injured in a spasm of violence on Thursday in parts of the country after Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers to protest against the death penalty to Sayedee.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Mike_Brando said:


> brother we Bengalis of West Bengal stand by your cause and we fully support your fight against those heinous monsters.Joy Bangla!



*JOY BANGLA !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> 4 cops hurt in Ctg cocktail blast
> Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> A clash erupts between Jamaat-e-Islami supporters and police at Kazirdeuri in Chittagong on Thursday during the nationwide strike.
> 
> A clash erupts between Jamaat-e-Islami supporters and police at Kazirdeuri in Chittagong on Thursday during the nationwide strike.
> 
> Officer-In-Charge of the Kotwali Police Station AKM Mohiuddin Selim told bdnews24.com that the rowdy activists of the Islami Chhatra Shibir unleashed the attack at Ali Kha Mosque area in Chakbazar after the Jumma prayers.
> 
> The injured were identified as constables &#8216;Nasir&#8217;, &#8216;Solayman&#8217;, &#8216;Rashed&#8217; and &#8216;Saiful&#8217; of Dampara Police Line.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the Shibir activists brought out a procession from the Andarkilla Shahi Jame Mosque after the Jumma prayers and marched towards Chakbazar via Sirajuddaula Road. The marauding pickets vandalised roadside establishments.
> 
> As the police and Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) members intercepted the procession, the Shibir activists held a rally in front of Ali Kha Mosque. On the eve of leaving the venue after the short rally, the Shibir men hurled hand bombs at the police, leaving four constables injured.
> 
> The injured were admitted to Chittagong Medical College Hospital.
> 
> At least three people including a police constable were killed and several others injured in separate clashes between Jamaat-Shibir activists and the police in Lohagara, Bashkhali and Satkania upazilas on Thursday during the widespread shutdown violence across the country that took a turn for the worse following the verdict of the International Crimes Tribunal-1 against Jamaat leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee.
> 
> At least 35 people, including four policemen, were killed and scores were injured in a spasm of violence on Thursday in parts of the country after Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers to protest against the death penalty to Sayedee.



now tell me , after destroying public property, getting cocktail blashed and get injured, should police and BGB stay silent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Mike_Brando said:


> brother we Bengalis of West Bengal stand by your cause and we fully support your fight against those heinous monsters.Joy Bangla!


[sarcasm]
Evil dhoti wearing hindutva fanatic believe in bangla, you Indian, poke your nose elsewhere. This post is a clear connection of Indians with Shahbag @idune
[/sarcasm]



BDforever said:


> now tell me , after destroying public property, getting cocktail blashed and get injured, should police and BGB stay silent ?



NO, but that doesn't make them saint either, they were brutal in ulama hartal, which goes to show that our police is highly politicized too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

RazPaK said:


> We dare you bhartis to march into their capitol. We share religious bond with Bangladeshis.


ha ha what a funny joke raz!


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> now tell me , after destroying public property, getting cocktail blashed and get injured, should police and BGB stay silent ?



what did you expect after 100 dead? jamaat fighting in self defense. government forces are committing a genocide.


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> [sarcasm]
> Evil dhoti wearing hindutva fanatic believe in bangla, you Indian, poke your nose elsewhere. This post is a clear connection of Indians with Shahbag @idune
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> NO, but that doesn't make them saint either, they were brutal in ulama hartal, which goes to show that our police is highly politicized too.



in that procession jamat also destroyed and attacked police, so police charged them, there was no written mark on people that they are jamati, then police would response jamat particularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

RazPaK said:


> 1/3 of Kashmir already taken. The rest will get it's Independence as well. India being the South Asian bully is going to get a bloody nose, If it keeps up this Akhand Bharat foreign policy.
> 
> Inshallah West Bengal will also be liberated.
> 
> And trust me, I will sleep like a baby.


yeah like we Bengalis will let it happen,but to attack Bengal you have to cross the entire stetch of India from Rajasthan which is about 1700Kms .now i wonder how your army will cross this distance in one piece considering the Rajputs and Jats living there!


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> what did you expect after 100 dead? jamaat fighting in self defense. government forces are committing a genocide.



police attacked first or jamat attacked police and destroyed public property first ?


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> in that procession jamat also destroyed and attacked police, so police charged them, there was written mark on people that they are jamati, then police would response jamat particularly.



How many were killed? did you see the weapons police are firing? they got written "shoot to kill" all over their actions. Both sides are acting like retarded monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> police attacked first or jamat attacked police and destroyed public property first ?



police does not let jamaat protest peacefully, they always charge jamaatis first...so what do you expect?


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> police does not let jamaat protest peacefully, they always charge jamaatis first...so what do you expect?



Burn evil hindu households and temples, totally the right step to show that they are peaceful and not extremists at all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Burn evil hindu households and temples, totally the right step to show that they are peaceful and not extremists at all



they are awami leaguers, they didn't attack them because they were hindus.


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> police does not let jamaat protest peacefully, they always charge jamaatis first...so what do you expect?



you are funny, destroying public property jamat actually harming who ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> they are awami leaguers, they didn't attack them because they were hindus.



So the number of Muslim houses and mosques torched?......totally not about religion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> you are funny, destroying public property jamat actually harming who ?



Jamaat has the democratic right to protest. It is their civic right.


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> Jamaat has the democratic right to protest. It is their civic right.



so you are saying destroying public property is their civic right ? man you made my day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> So the number of Muslim houses and mosques torched?......totally not about religion



you are getting it now. After yerterday's brute force by the police, it is fair that the jamaatis attack the hardcore awami leaguers.


----------



## Gandalf

Around 30 Jamaatis liquidated.Good,less trouble makers for BDians to worry about.
Hope innocent BDians won;t be harmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> you are getting it now. After yerterday's brute force by the police, it is fair that the jamaatis attack the hardcore awami leaguers.



Attacks done by Muslims on Muslims, destroy the EVIL hindus and their holy place, flawless logic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Attacks done by Muslims on Muslims, destroy the EVIL hindus and their holy place, flawless logic



stop making it about religion.


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> you are funny, destroying public property jamat actually harming who ?



Someone who pays taxes will care about the public property, someone who doesn't will have no qualms burning it down.




























Lighting fire and waving sandals inside their mosque. And these people are apparently fighting for Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> *stop making it about religion.*



All our our message to shibir and jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> All our our message to shibir and jamat.



only the hardcore awami league base.


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> only the hardcore awami league base.



yes like bus, peoples shops, peoples house etc, peoples religious places , i got your point


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> yes like bus, peoples shops, peoples house etc, peoples religious places , i got your point



collateral damage in preserving democracy!


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> collateral damage in preserving democracy!



OH ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> yes like bus, peoples shops, peoples house etc, peoples religious places , i got your point



Chal be dramaiii naa kaaar a flirt like you were the first in line ogling all those girls who had come at the Anti-Jammat protests & you only support them because you found Burka Clad ladies in the Pro-Jammat protests !


----------



## animelive

Roybot said:


> Lighting fire and waving sandals inside their mosque. And these people are apparently fighting for Islam.


Not sure if protecting religion or getting protected by it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Chal be dramaiii naa kaaar a flirt like you were the first in line ogling all those girls who had come at the Anti-Jammat protests & you only support them because you found Burka Clad ladies in the Pro-Jammat protests !



I like Burka girls than non Burka girls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandalf

One thing is clear from the pics:
The one's protesting in Shahbagh are educated youth,whereas the Jamaati hooligans are typical uneducated thugs.


----------



## animelive

Armstrong said:


> Chal be dramaiii naa kaaar a flirt like you were the first in line *ogling all those girls who had come at the Anti-Jammat protests* & you only support them because you found Burka Clad ladies in the Pro-Jammat protests !


It is pleasing to the eyes, not t the heart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> I like Burka girls than non Burka girls



Saaf kiyun nahin kehtaa keh you prefer Molvi Sahib over all girls !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

Mike_Brando said:


> yeah like we Bengalis will let it happen,but to attack Bengal you have to cross the entire stetch of India from Rajasthan which is about 1700Kms .now i wonder how your army will cross this distance in one piece considering the Rajputs and Jats living there!


Pagole kina bole,chagole kina khaye .Distance is not a problem bhai,when you are high on weed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Saaf kiyun nahin kehtaa keh you prefer Molvi Sahib over all girls !



I believe in Islam and Islamic parties who are peaceful and who also protect other minority religious people in the country from evil. that is what taught in our religion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

aazidane said:


> you are getting it now. After yerterday's brute force by the police, it is fair that the jamaatis attack the hardcore awami leaguers.




great logic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ayush said:


> great logic!



hitting head on wall for them is another epic logic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

scorpionx said:


> Pagole kina bole,chagole kina khaye .Distant is not a problem bhai,when you are high on weed.


r e bhai era bhabe ta ki je West Bengal murir moya naki jake jokhon tokhon dokhol korbe.amra bangali ra first e Indian tarpor bangali ei kotha ta era keno je bujhte pare na ke jane!jahok at the end of the day sei to Longewala r motoi obostha hobe eder militaryr amader Sikh regiment er hate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Saaf kiyun nahin kehtaa keh you prefer Molvi Sahib over all girls !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> I believe in Islam and Islamic parties who are peaceful and who also protect other minority religious people in the country from evil.



Theres no such party !  

They're either ripping off or killing people under the guise of secular pluralism or they're doing the same under Islam - Makes no difference because at the end of the day the common man of India, Pakistan, BD or the rest of developing countries, suffers ! 

Neither the Maulana with his self styled religious missions gives a fOok nor do progressive leaders who'd rather mint money at the expense of the cobbler down the street or the day laborer who has to kill himself at work just to put food on the table every evening, despite promising freedom, equality & progress for the common man ! 

We - the People - are like a shuttle cockkk in a cruel game of badminton ! 

Khair...I'm off - Take care you all & may God Bless You !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Today Hindus, then Ahmedis, then Shias then Sharia. Stop it before this state comes.


----------



## Developereo

ShadowFaux said:


> You have no idea about my country so kindly keep your opinions to yourself.
> 
> 
> *
> Anyway just saw on TV, jamat shibir put fire on hundreds of Hindu household in Begumganj, Noakhali. *
> 
> 
> @madx, @RiasatKhan, @liontk, @BDforever, @eastwatch, @Hammer-fist, @iajdani, @Joe Shearer, @KRAIT, @animelive, @kobiraaz, @aazidane, @Loki, @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT, @Developereo, @RazPaK, @ZYXW, @Pakistanisage, @priti



I will say the same thing I say in Pakistan. It is a law and order problem.
Anyone who has issues needs to address them through proper channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

KRAIT said:


> Today Hindus, then Ahmedis, then Shias then Sharia. Stop it before this state comes.



What is wrong with shariah? I would like having that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

KRAIT said:


> Today Hindus, then Ahmedis, then Shias then Sharia. Stop it before this state comes.



upto Shias, i agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Gandalf said:


> Around 30 Jamaatis liquidated.Good,less trouble makers for BDians to worry about.
> Hope innocent BDians won;t be harmed.




Save yourselves, be done with jamaatis, the whole lot of them, let it serve as example for all South Asia to follow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Mike_Brando said:


> r e bhai era bhabe ta ki je West Bengal murir moya naki jake jokhon tokhon dokhol korbe.amra bangali ra first e Indian tarpor bangali ei kotha ta era keno je bujhte pare na ke jane!jahok at the end of the day sei to Longewala r motoi obostha hobe eder militaryr amader Sikh regiment er hate



Sikh regiment? Erokom du ekta pagol oder sena te thakle Arabul Islam aar or dol bol i jothesto



Ayush said:


>



Kya bhai,Sachin ki tarah nervous 90 me tuk tuk kar raha hai.Ek chowka mar aur banza senior


----------



## KRAIT

NVM....................


----------



## BDforever

KRAIT said:


> Are Ahmedis declared non-Muslim in BD ? I forgot.



correction, i do not like this type of issue, leave them alone, let them how they pray, Allah will decide it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

scorpionx said:


> Sikh regiment? Erokom du ekta pagol oder sena te thakle Arabul Islam aar or dol bol i jothesto
> 
> 
> 
> Kya bhai,Sachin ki tarah nervous 90 me tuk tuk kar raha hai.Ek chowka mar aur banza senior



haan yaar.actually i wanna take a small smoke break,but i am stuck here till 2000.



scorpionx said:


> Sikh regiment? Erokom du ekta pagol oder sena te thakle Arabul Islam aar or dol bol i jothesto
> 
> 
> 
> Kya bhai,Sachin ki tarah nervous 90 me tuk tuk kar raha hai.Ek chowka mar aur banza senior



haan yaar.actually i wanna take a small smoke break,but i am stuck here till 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Spring Onion said:


> can anyone post the pic of the temple.



There is none. And isn't it strange that none bothered to take at least one photograph of a torched temple among the alleged many temples torched throughout of the country? This is our media and this is why many of us are so concerned about BAL and the future of our country.


----------



## BDforever

Skallagrim said:


> There is none. And isn't it strange that none bothered to take at least one photograph of a torched temple among the alleged many temples torched throughout of the country? This is our media and this is why many of us are so concerned about BAL and the future of our country.



go through the thread, there are some links


----------



## Skallagrim

BDforever said:


> go through the thread, there are some links



I went through the whole thread and viewed the links provided by Madx and some others. No torched temple except one house which in no way looks like a temple. I also googled, but there is none.


----------



## BDforever

Skallagrim said:


> I went through the whole thread and viewed the links provided by Madx and some others. No torched temple except one house which in no way looks like a temple. I also googled, but there is none.



building is destroyed you can see that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Bang Galore said:


> You can't start politics with RSS, however if membership of RSS was an issue, then 90% of all BJP members have the same problem. Why then single out Modi? Modi has a serious blot of the 2002 riots, it is what is holding him back, not helping him.



Communalism does very well in Indian politics, that's the difference.

Modi is a huge fan of Hitler, promoter of Hinduvta ideologies.


The folks doing religious politics in BD are marginalised by the people.


----------



## Skallagrim

BDforever said:


> building is destroyed you can see that



Sorry bro! Do me a favor.


----------



## my2cents

WebMaster said:


> I don't seem to think nothing. From what i hear Jamaatis (innocent) were being targeted and killed. There were not protesting or involved in illegal activities by the government. Government holds pro-Indian view.. so we know why Jamaatis would attack a certain group.



Sorry Webby, You lost the plot and trying for a comeback. Your PPP is also pro Indian, does it mean you would vent your anger at Hindus in Pakistan and go about destroying their places of worship????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

aazidane said:


> If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.
> 
> Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'. The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.
> 
> Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.



Becareful of what you wish for. 

You don't want to open Pandora's box. If the communal evil comes out you won't be able to put it back in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'. The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.


*5 Chief Justices of Supreme Court of India at present are Muslims.* *
Indian Nuclear Program and Missile Program, ISRO's mission project manager was also Lead by a Muslim.* 

BTW good to see your hatred towards Bangladeshi Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saleen_s7

KRAIT said:


> First of all your statistics are wrong. It is over 1100 deaths with over 233 missing, around 800 Muslims and 300 Hindus.So, it was't just killing of Muslims but Hindus too. Riots were started by Muslims by burning alive 58 people locked in a train coach.
> 
> As for state funded genocide it was PA that killed forefathers of current BD people and India gave refuge to millions, many of them didn't returned, and India came to rescue BD after Pakistan attacked India. After wining the war, we didn't took a inch of land.
> 
> So tell me who killed BD people more since 1971, India, Pakistan or Jamat who sympathized with Pakistan and were involved in war crimes.
> 
> If you don't want India involved, take back your illegal immigrants which are burden to our economy, and seal off the borders.
> 
> hey talk about Modi, about whom TIME magazine wrote that he is only leader in India who destroyed 120 temples built illegally and get away with it.


 Now, you are going all over the places to prove a point which you know you are wrong. You know very well that the 800 figure is just a government figure and figure is more Regardless. And the reasons you have given for retaliation, every terrorist attack uses the same logic. So would you condone them? Offcourse not. I see some of your countrymen even go to the extent to protect and defend modi. Since 1971, the accused jamati leaders have commited far less atrocities than modi, even the areas run by Sayedee is somewhat better off than most parts of Bangladesh, but no sane Bangladeshi would support them. I guess the same cant be said about your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> I went through the whole thread and viewed the links provided by Madx and some others. No torched temple except one house which in no way looks like a temple. I also googled, but there is none.



Everything cant be found on internet.
I watched on some tv channels where burning of mondirs and attacks on minority were shown.
It seems like jamat is killing more ppl. 5 police's life has gone by their attack.
They also killed some civilians.
But jamat's life has gone when polices were helpless.They fired to save their own life.


----------



## J dud

This indeed was a sad incident..
But 1 thing i dont get is when the shahbag guys were protesting aginst the court rule about k. molla it was all ok
but when jamatis protest police attack them
what kind of democracy are we...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidr

J dud said:


> This indeed was a sad incident..
> But 1 thing i dont get is when the shahbag guys were protesting aginst the court rule about k. molla it was all ok
> but when jamatis protest police attack them
> what kind of democracy are we...?


Jamatis are uncivilized and brainwashed(majority)
they attacked police and got what they deserve,tit for tat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

madx said:


> Everything cant be found on internet.
> I watched on some tv channels where burning of mondirs and attacks on minority were shown.
> It seems like jamat is killing more ppl. 5 police's life has gone by their attack.
> They also killed some civilians.
> But jamat's life has gone when polices were helpless.They fired to save their own life.



I don't watch TV much. But isn't it weird that while the temple attacks are highlighted the most no one bothered to produce a picture of a vandalized/torched temple?


----------



## J dud

You say as if jamatis are from a different planet 
all political parties in bd are violent 
evryone remembers when in 2008 al protesters killed a man and danced over his body...and recntly the bissozit killing
but my qustion stands .... Why has the govt cracked down on the jamatis while embracing the shahbug guys...when both of them are opposin the rule of court


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Oh trust me. These radical Bangaldeshis will help destory the nation, not bring it to peace.

Just look at examples all over the world.


----------



## sidr

J dud said:


> You say as if jamatis are from a different planet
> all political parties in bd are violent
> evryone remembers when in 2008 al protesters killed a man and danced over his body...and recntly the bissozit killing
> but my qustion stands .... Why has the govt cracked down on the jamatis while embracing the shahbug guys...when both of them are opposin the rule of court


Simple,shahbugis are peaceful and jamatis are violent.
btw,I am against violence & strikes
these are pulling leg of BD toward sh!thole


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> *5 Chief Justices of Supreme Court of India at present are Muslims.* *
> Indian Nuclear Program and Missile Program, ISRO's mission project manager was also Lead by a Muslim.*
> 
> BTW good to see your hatred towards Bangladeshi Hindus.



I have no problem doing that after thoroughly screening them and for ceremonial positions for public relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> This indeed was a sad incident..
> But 1 thing i dont get is when the shahbag guys were protesting aginst the court rule about k. molla it was all ok
> but when jamatis protest police attack them
> what kind of democracy are we...?



Welcome to the forum. But the first of ur shows u which side r u.
Shahbagh protest is a new revolution for BD. They r doing all peacefully.
Where jamat attacks police and kills and burns vehicles properties.
This is the difference. Jamat is now not more than terrorist.



sidr said:


> Jamatis are uncivilized and brainwashed(majority)
> they attacked police and got what they deserve,tit for tat



U r also welcome to the forum. Yes u r right

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

J dud said:


> This indeed was a sad incident..
> But 1 thing i dont get is when the shahbag guys were protesting aginst the court rule about k. molla it was all ok
> but when jamatis protest police attack them
> what kind of democracy are we...?




Did the Shahbag folks had permit to hang out there for weeks ? 

This probably caused massive traffic jams all around Shahbag.


----------



## J dud

U dont hav to be a detective to know why jamatis are violent 
they warent allowed to hold any protest or rally
now they riot
al did the same in 2007 when bnp didnt allow them to protest

apriciate that u dont support any violance sidr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> You say as if jamatis are from a different planet
> all political parties in bd are violent
> evryone remembers when in 2008 al protesters killed a man and danced over his body...and recntly the bissozit killing
> but my qustion stands .... Why has the govt cracked down on the jamatis while embracing the shahbug guys...when both of them are opposin the rule of court



2008 attacks were from both sides. But jamat is expert in spreading propaganda so u see any simple attacks on them.
Jamat's supporter belong to this land. But jamat not belong here. Jamat is just destroying those ppl.
Jamat's most support comes from naive ppl. So they can be easily motivated.
And no one is supprting AL here. So comparing anything with AL isnt a best option.
U r forgetting the repeated attacks on police by shibirs before shahbagh protest. Police were more modest to them.
Jamat not belongs to BD so attacks from them should be treated as terrorist attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J dud

Its not about taking sides
both shahbug guys and jamatis as BD citizens so both should have equal rights
?madx

U say jamat doesnt belong in bd just because u oppose them?
Its a democratic country 
evry party has rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> Its not about taking sides
> both *shahbug guys and jamatis as BD citizens so both should have equal rights*
> ?madx
> 
> U say jamat doesnt belong in bd just because u oppose them?
> Its a democratic country
> evry party has rights



Had jamat come to any peaceful protest?
Why they r not loyal to the law?
After doing a massacre how can they do politics?
No one was asking to banning this party.Just the verdict of war criminals.
But which party we sacrifice as power of anti independence they start violence again on the mass demand of BD ppl.
So why should we consider them as they belong to BD.


----------



## J dud

Also in post 680 "madx' u said jamat gets support from native people, even if thats true what stops other political parties from getting native peoples support? as they are so easyly manipulated?


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> Also in post 680 "madx' u said jamat gets support from native people, even if thats true what stops other political parties from getting native peoples support? as they are so easyly manipulated?



Sorry this only my 620 post. Sorry I said naive previously. That means support of illiterate and fool ppl.
Like they get most of their support from north begle. Where most of the ppl r poor and illiterate.
We saw jmb and other terrorist's rise from this region.
They also get a good support in the Chittagong region. Where the country is flashed by rohingya. So these ppl r just used to do violence.


----------



## J dud

At post 682,
1.we may never know if jamat will hold any peaceful protest as we dont allow them to hold any protest
2.they did break the law but to protest u have to break some laws s.bug guys broke laws by blocking the road
3. Your massacre point is qustionable
4. Many are asking to bann them s.bug guys included
5.they arent anti indipendence as their party dont want bd to be a part of pk again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> At post 682,
> 1.we may never know if jamat will hold any peaceful protest as we dont allow them to hold any protest
> 2.they did break the law but to protest u have to break some laws s.bug guys broke laws by blocking the road
> 3. Your massacre point is qustionable
> 4. Many are asking to bann them s.bug guys included
> 5.they arent anti indipendence as their party dont want bd to be a part of pk again...



Seems like u r talking to yourself. So cant join u any longer.
Will hope u will open ur one sided eye.


----------



## J dud

,madx i am refering to thread post count

again u are saying that jamats supporters are illiterate, poor or rohingas just because u dont agree with their views

and being poor or illiterate doesnt make u any less citizen than rich educted guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

This has become a long thread. I do not know the details, I see news on the web about Hindu temple and houses have been set on fire, allegedly by Jamat members.

I strongly condemn such actions by anyone in Bangladesh, which can be called a communal act of targeting a religious group, just because of their religion.

If any Jamat activist did it, Jamat should catch and expel the perpetrators, as it is a blot on their own reputation, which has taken a dive due to their perceived association and activity in 1971.

Anyone supporting such activities such as @Al-zakir, please note that this is an illegal act banned by our constitution and also it is against Islam and all humane standards of any religion or ethical standards.

@aazidane, I understand your concern for the security threat some Hindu's may have become, as some of them are being used as Indian agents, just as many Muslims in AL, BNP and other parties are being used by India as well. Instead of identifying foreign agents with their religion, once we have a pro-Bangladesh govt., authorities should try to judge people from their actions and track records, regardless of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J dud

..i m only stating my opinion 'madx'
if u dont like it feel free to ignore

u are also onesided with ur anti jamt hate..,
regards


----------



## queerbait

let me see....some bangladeshi's burned down some hindu temples....but why should we care.I mean arent we a secular country having NO official religion.The same thing happens when we hear news of oppressed minorities in pakistan....especially hindus....even our governments reacts on that...which we shouldnt.We didnt react for rohingya massacre.I feel that a nation must act for its strategic interests only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> This has become a long thread. I do not know the details, I see news on the web about Hindu temple and houses have been set on fire, allegedly by Jamat members.
> 
> I strongly condemn such actions by anyone in Bangladesh, which can be called a communal act of targeting a religious group, just because of their religion.
> 
> If any Jamat activist did it, Jamat should catch and expel the perpetrators, as it is a blot on their *own reputation*, which has taken a dive due to their perceived association and activity in 1971.
> 
> Anyone supporting such activities such as @Al-zakir, please note that this is an illegal act banned by our constitution and also it is against Islam and all humane standards of any religion or ethical standards.
> 
> @aazidane, I understand your concern for the security threat some Hindu's may have become, as some of them are being used as Indian agents, just as many Muslims in AL, BNP and other parties are being used by India as well. Instead of identifying foreign agents with their religion, once we have a *pro-Bangladesh govt*., authorities should try to judge people from their actions and track records, regardless of religion.



*Reputation of jamat*    

And pro BD gov what is that 



queerbait said:


> let me see....some bangladeshi's burned down some hindu temples....but why should we care.I mean arent we a secular country having NO official religion.The same thing happens when we hear news of oppressed minorities in pakistan....especially hindus....even our governments reacts on that...which we shouldnt.We didnt react for rohingya massacre.I feel that a nation must act for its strategic interests only.



Right


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> *And pro BD gov what is that
> *


*

A govt. that thinks about Bangladesh first, not India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

kalu_miah said:


> Anyone supporting such activities such as @Al-zakir, please note that this is an illegal act banned by our constitution and also it is against Islam and all humane standards of any religion or ethical standards.



I didn't support it rather called it a fair game. Hindus are with Al, Al is traitors and enemy of Islam. This fact has been established recently. Hindu community is the major support group for Awami murtid league. Lately, Hindus been acting as if they are the ruling class. Hindu community will feel the wrath of the nationalists if Awami lose power. It's just a fact I am recognizing. That is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Al-zakir said:


> I didn't support it rather called it a fair game. Hindus are with Al, Al is traitors and enemy of Islam. This fact has been established recently. Hindu community is the major support group for Awami murtid league. Lately, Hindus been acting as if they are the ruling class. Hindu community will feel the wrath of the nationalists if Awami lose power. It's just a fact I am recognizing. That is it.



Zakir Bhai, you however do recognize that whenever we give even hint of communal policy of oppressing the 10% minority, this gives the Hindu "super power" all the legitimacy to meddle to save their Hindu brothers in Bangladesh, don't you? I know you are a logical and intelligent man, please think about that a bit and think about the bigger picture. Sometimes being short sighted and overzealous can become our greatest liability. We are only as strong as our weakest link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

queerbait said:


> let me see....some bangladeshi's burned down some hindu temples....but why should we care.I mean arent we a secular country having NO official religion.The same thing happens when we hear news of oppressed minorities in pakistan....especially hindus....even our governments reacts on that...which we shouldnt.We didnt react for rohingya massacre.I feel that a nation must act for its strategic interests only.



We think alike.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Al-zakir said:


> I didn't support it rather called it a fair game. Hindus are with Al, Al is traitors and enemy of Islam. This fact has been established recently. Hindu community is the major support group for Awami murtid league. Lately, Hindus been acting as if they are the ruling class. Hindu community will feel the wrath of the nationalists if Awami lose power. It's just a fact I am recognizing. That is it.



I thought you already apologised for generalising about Hindus being with the Awami League.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Hindus are being targeted due to Indians meddling in the affairs of BD.


----------



## ZYXW

aazidane said:


> the attention seeking trait confirms it doesn't it?



This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Abhishek_

smuhs1 said:


> Hindus are being targeted due to Indians meddling in the affairs of BD.


yes that makes perfect sense. it also explains why pakistanis kill pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Joe Shearer said:


> I thought you already apologised for generalising about Hindus being with the Awami League.



Yes, I still recognize that there are few nationalists among us but most of them are with Ghaddar Awami league.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Al-zakir said:


> Yes, I still recognize that there are few nationalists among us but most of them are with Ghaddar Awami league.



Then, in that case, since there is nothing wrong with your grammar, would it physically hurt you to say "..many Hindus" instead of clubbing them all together?

Requested in the interests of good grammar. Of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Abhishek_ said:


> yes that makes perfect sense. it also explains why pakistanis kill pakistanis.



I am just saying in the context of this thread alone. Pakistan has got no relation with this matter. Bangladesh is not our concern as we got our own hands full.


----------



## airuah

smuhs1 said:


> Hindus are being targeted due to Indians meddling in the affairs of BD.




i think this is the motto that you people believe......
if Amerika does something bash your Christian neighbour 
if India does something bash your Hindu neighbour

great thinking....you guys will destroy your country yourselves no one has to come and kill....you guys do it yourselves


----------



## Pandora

airuah said:


> i think this is the motto that you people believe......
> if Amerika does something bash your Christian neighbour
> if India does something bash your Hindu neighbour
> 
> great thinking....you guys will destroy your country yourselves no one has to come and kill....you guys do it yourselves



Well talk about this when you indian hindus become pure saints.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Al-zakir said:


> Yes, I still recognize that there are few nationalists among us but most of them are with Ghaddar Awami league.



Boy, a few more jamat will die today because of your mouth.



smuhs1 said:


> I am just saying in the context of this thread alone. Pakistan has got no relation with this matter. Bangladesh is not our concern as we got our own hands full.



So keep your distance please if you can't make non-communal remarks. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airuah

smuhs1 said:


> Well talk about this when you indian hindus become pure saints.



who said i was a Hindu?.....i am an Indian thats it


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Zakir Bhai, you however do recognize that whenever we give even hint of communal policy of oppressing the 10% minority, this gives the Hindu "super power" all the legitimacy to meddle to save their Hindu brothers in Bangladesh, don't you? I know you are a logical and intelligent man, please think about that a bit and think about the bigger picture. Sometimes being short sighted and overzealous can become our greatest liability. We are only as strong as our weakest link.



I don't know what your real goal is or what do you get by undermining the history or undermining Hindus of Bangladesh. You imply that BAL and Hindus are traitors and people like you are saints. Well, you are wrong and you will always be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

ShadowFaux said:


> Boy, a few more jamat will die today because of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So keep your distance please if you can't make non-communal remarks.
> 
> Thank you.



Would be my pleasure in fact i insist on it.



airuah said:


> who said i was a Hindu?.....i am an Indian thats it



Indian that is then.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> @aazidane, I understand your concern for the security threat some Hindu's may have become, *as some of them are being used as Indian agents*, just as many Muslims in AL, BNP and other parties are being used by India as well. Instead of identifying foreign agents with their religion, once we have a pro-Bangladesh govt., authorities should try to judge people from their actions and track records, regardless of religion.



Again with the rhetoric . . . . . . oh my dear lord, what is wrong with this guy! 

Listen, give proof or stop spreading lies!


----------



## Bang Galore

airuah said:


> who said i was a Hindu?.....i am an Indian thats it




You are wasting your time. That is a concept incapable of being grasped by those with a uni dimensional mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

ShadowFaux said:


> Boy, a few more jamat will die today because of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So keep your distance please if you can't make non-communal remarks.
> 
> Thank you.





ShadowFaux said:


> I don't know what your real goal is or what do you get by undermining the history or undermining Hindus of Bangladesh. You imply that BAL and Hindus are traitors and people like you are saints. Well, you are wrong and you will always be wrong.



A Hindu sticking up for other Hindu is a fair game. I respect your stance but be a man and be proud of your real religion. There is no reason to hide behind fake religious identity. We know you are a Bengali Hindu. 

Make sure you and your fellow Hindu country men(Awami) kill all Muslims because if they come out from this then your ma Kali/Durga will not be able to save you.


----------



## ShadowFaux

Al-zakir said:


> A Hindu sticking up for other Hindu is a fair game. I respect your stance but be a man and be proud of your real religion. There is no reason to hide behind fake religious identity. We know you are a Bengali Hindu.
> 
> Make sure you and your fellow Hindu country men(Awami) kill all Muslims because if they come out from this then your ma Kali/Durga will not be able to save you.



Again with the religion. I will not comment on this.

Anyway, remember the police had only 98 rounds when jamat fanatics attacke and killed the police? And when the bullets were finished, how they killed the hindus? And how they came back again and killed unarmed men? 

Al-zakir, time to pay for all that. Each and every blood-drop will be avenged. Do what you can, I will do what I can. You wanted a civil war, didn't you? You don't know what war looks like. I will show you.


----------



## J dud

Shadowflux, can please post a link about the number of hindus killed in the vaiolence
i can only find news about houses,temple destroyed ,nothing about jamatis killing hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

ShadowFaux said:


> Again with the religion. I will not comment on this.
> 
> Anyway, remember the police had only 98 rounds when jamat fanatics attacke and killed the police? And when the bullets were finished, how they killed the hindus? And how they came back again and killed unarmed men?
> 
> Al-zakir, time to pay for all that. Each and every blood-drop will be avenged. Do what you can, I will do what I can. You wanted a civil war, didn't you? You don't know what war looks like. I will show you.




Be a man and come out without Police, Rab and BGB. We will see then? Let police not be there to protect you in shahbagh and you will see how Muslims peel your skin. _Emon duilai kaiba, baap dadar naam bhuliyaa jiva miah. _ 

But I know how dhoti loving Bengali's are. Coward like their predecessors.


----------



## airuah

Al-zakir said:


> Be a man and come out without Police, Rab and BGB. We will see then? Let police not be there to protect you in shahbagh and you will see how Muslims peel your skin. _Emon duilai kaiba, baap dadar naam bhuliyaa jiva miah. _
> 
> But I know how dhoti loving Bengali's are. Coward like their predecessors.



if you are so worried abt your country , what are you doing in US? why dont you go back to bangladesh and try fighiting a Hindu?....scared ah?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Al-zakir said:


> Be a man and come out without Police, Rab and BGB. We will see then? Let police not be there to protect you in shahbagh and you will see how Muslims peel your skin. _Emon duilai kaiba, baap dadar naam bhuliyaa jiva miah. _
> 
> But I know how dhoti loving Bengali's are. Coward like their predecessors.



Areh beta desh e aye coward. Khashi banaya chhaira deya hobe toke. 

Chickening out after calling for a civil war is typical Jamat nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*Burning down hindu house most probably not as they were Hindu but as a supporter of AL *. Jamat man will not do this kind of stupidity as this will hamper their acceptability among general mass .


----------



## priti

Al-zakir said:


> A Hindu sticking up for other Hindu is a fair game. I respect your stance but be a man and be proud of your real religion. There is no reason to hide behind fake religious identity. We know you are a Bengali Hindu.
> 
> Make sure you and your fellow Hindu country men(Awami) kill all Muslims because if they come out from this then your ma Kali/Durga will not be able to save you.



ma/kali durga has saved indias hindus for 5000 years and from wretched barbarians from the deserts and cold countries. 
what can a bunch of guys who have abandoned their own beliefs and taken up some foreign faith do then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> ma/kali durga has saved indias hindus for 5000 years and from wretched barbarians from the deserts and cold countries.
> what can a bunch of guys who have abandoned their own beliefs and taken up some foreign faith do then.



Saved who from who?

Bachii, Aurangzeb ko yaad kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> Saved who from who?
> 
> Bachii, Aurangzeb ko yaad kar.



exactly the barbarians are gone, hinduism is still there. islamic lands are now firmly under western boots from saudi to pakistan. muslims fighting among one another calling each others names and saying they dont belong.
hindus are free. mecca and medina cannot survive if saudi does anything inimical to american interests today and chinese interests tomorrow.
aurangzebs descendents were stripped and shot dead naked in 1857. i believe the mughal women had to endure the shame of lucknows kothis and bahadur shah zafar was shunted in burma and plonked in an unmarked grave. 
so i believe barbarians may come and go and harm peace loving and soft people in one way or the other, but in the end it is who has the last laugh.
remember the evil can trouble the good for sometime, but in the end it will be vanquished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FarazUSA

priti said:


> exactly the barbarians are gone, hinduism is still there. islamic lands are now firmly under western boots from saudi to pakistan. muslims fighting among one another calling each others names and saying they dont belong.
> hindus are free. mecca and medina cannot survive if saudi does anything inimical to american interests today and chinese interests tomorrow.
> aurangzebs descendents were stripped and shot dead naked in 1857. i believe the mughal women had to endure the shame of lucknows kothis and bahadur shah zafar was shunted in burma and plonked in an unmarked grave.
> so i believe barbarians may come and go and harm peace loving and soft people in one way or the other, but in the end it is who has the last laugh.
> remember the evil can trouble the good for sometime, but in the end it will be vanquished.



These invasions left a scar on the subcontinental civilization, by dividing same people into two groups on the basis
of religion. This is what is going to trouble it for the coming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

FarazUSA said:


> These invasions left a scar on the subcontinental civilization, by dividing same people into two groups on the basis
> of religion. This is what is going to trouble it for the coming generations.



so what is the solution.
i believe its mutual respect and secualrism / democracy is the answer. at least the state should not discriminate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

aazidane said:


> If this government leaves, all hindus and their sympathizers should be closely kept under tight surveillance. The Indian sympathizers should be vanished. A bill like the patriot act should be passed to stop this Indian agenda. The Indian sympathizers should simply disappear like the 'ghoom khoon' tactic.
> 
> Hindus should be kept in 2 or 3 ceremonial positions after thoroughly screening them for their alliance, just for the sake of public relations. The resr should be kept far away from politics and defense. *Just like how Indians tackle their muslim 'problem'.* The Indian sympathizers will be treated as such too.
> 
> Hindus cannot be trusted in the soil of Bangladesh.



Your people in general are political in nature and by extension are anti-indian. I don't think they are anti-religion or anti-hindu.
Looks like you had enough of pro-indian stooges or dalals as you call it, ruling your country. 

So, what are the chances of BNP or Jamat coming to power?? 

Coming to Indian Muslims, we tackle them by providing them subsidized Huj pilgrimage. And we give them equal platform to address their social and economic issues like rest of us. They can practice their own sharia law which is overseen by Muslim Personal Board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> *5 Chief Justices of Supreme Court of India at present are Muslims.* *
> Indian Nuclear Program and Missile Program, ISRO's mission project manager was also Lead by a Muslim.*
> 
> BTW good to see your hatred towards Bangladeshi Hindus.



Who have to court verdicts according to Hindu mythology when it comes to cases like Babri Mosque and chahar minar like issues.

Having a Muslim president who only has to accept or reject death mercy please and recite Hindu scripture in the morning is just ceremonial eyewash for the world.

even the Sikh PM has failed to provide justice to Sikh victim families of 84. their strings are still in hands of Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> I have no problem doing that after thoroughly screening them and for ceremonial positions for public relations.


Well its all up to you guys. I don't know why do you doubt their loyalty. Are Jamatis loyal, especially those who supported Pakistani Army ?


----------



## Rangila

The sold out Indian press has no mention of this why?

Well, as usual. Life is going on.


----------



## narcon

KRAIT said:


> Well its all up to you guys. I don't know why do you doubt their loyalty. Are Jamatis loyal, especially those who supported Pakistani Army ?



It is obvious that religion came first in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Voxx

Spring Onion said:


> Who have to court verdicts according to Hindu mythology when it comes to cases like Babri Mosque and chahar minar like issues.
> 
> Having a Muslim president who only has to accept or reject death mercy please and recite Hindu scripture in the morning is just ceremonial eyewash for the world.
> 
> even the Sikh PM has failed to provide justice to Sikh victim families of 84. their strings are still in hands of Hindus



which court verdicts according to mythology ? that place was bulid upon Hindu temple by your barbaric ancestors and now we just need it back .

probably you should speak how many temple destroyed by your mullahs ?


----------



## Developereo

Rangila said:


> The sold out Indian press has no mention of this why?



Maybe they are not _thekedars_ of Hindus in other countries?


----------



## narcon

Developereo said:


> Maybe they are not _thekedars_ of Hindus in other countries?



Forget the Hindus, its humanity.

Why is the Pakistani press (in the same vein) a thekedar of Muslims in India (Gujarat-Kashmir)?


----------



## KRAIT

*Breaking news.*

*Temple, houses of Hindu AL men torched in Bagerhat*

Unidentified miscreants set fire to a temple and houses of two Hindu Awami League men in different parts of Morelganj upazila in Bagerhat early Saturday.

Temple, houses of Hindu AL men torched in Bagerhat


----------



## Maira La

KRAIT said:


> Well its all up to you guys. I don't know why do you doubt their loyalty. *Are Jamatis loyal*, especially those who supported Pakistani Army ?



Why does it matter? The war ended 40 years ago. The current conflict is fueled by unrestrained emotion and nothing else!


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Who have to court verdicts according to Hindu mythology when it comes to cases like Babri Mosque and chahar minar like issues.Having a Muslim president who only has to accept or reject death mercy please and recite Hindu scripture in the morning is just ceremonial eyewash for the world.even the Sikh PM has failed to provide justice to Sikh victim families of 84. their strings are still in hands of Hindus


Well you clearly missed Chief Justice of Supreme Court. 
Also the most secretive and highly classified projects like Nuclear program and Missile program.
President is ceremonial position. He is supreme commander of Armed forces. Ever heard of President's rule ?


As for Babri Masjid, read Indian Archaeological Survey report. Remainants of Hindu temple were found. That's the whole issue. The Masjid was built after destruction of temple.

For Sikh massacre, it was political riot started by Congress party workers and we still support our Sikh brothers for justice. I hate Indian politics in this regard. RSS and other Hindu groups came forward to save Sikhs from those Congress goons.

And don't teach me about minorities role in India, we see how you treated Hindus and Sikhs. 

So better stop you ranting about what India do, look at your country first. Sending tissue papers to Shias and Hazaras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Voxx said:


> which court verdicts according to mythology ? that place was bulid upon Hindu temple by your barbaric ancestors and now we just need it back .
> 
> probably you should speak how many temple destroyed by your mullahs ?



Taking a hindu god as witness by Indian court and based its verdict on his claims is indeed super intellectual and not mythology.

the rest is historty VNM.

Its not the subject of discussion here so wont continue to let you all discuss the topic at hands


----------



## Voxx

Developereo said:


> Maybe they are not _thekedars_ of Hindus in other countries?



no we are little bit different than your " Mullah Military Media " country . Indian media never print communal attack in detail it create hate-trade . Pakistani mullahs have destroyed 100 of temples but they they don't print anything , even if any Hindu-Muslim riots happen they never print it because it spreads in other places ., they mention after long time in articles but they don't print in form of news .


you destroyed many temples Then Indian Hindus also want to destroy few mosque thats why they don't print,.it makes unstable country and increase hate-trade .

even our media never printed offensive destruction of Kashmiri pundit hindu from kashmir during 1990. 

you have destroyed your minority already , you Constitution itself provoke discrimination against minority , and anti- nonMuslim is your DNA of establishment . so in your country it get printed , it's different you have alliance of " Mullah Military Media " thats why even if 100 temple destroyed in pak no news/or small in corner of page on second last page , 1 mosque is get destroyed in india - ---A front page color news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Spring Onion said:


> Taking a hindu god as witness by Indian court and based its verdict on his claims is indeed super intellectual and not mythology. the rest is historty VNM. Its not the subject of discussion here so wont continue to let you all discuss the topic at hands


You always talk without any facts. Better stick to the topic. BTW why do you get crazy over Prophet and Allah ? What's the reason of Blasphemy law. Don't your court decide on it ?


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> Who have to court verdicts according to Hindu mythology when it comes to cases like Babri Mosque and chahar minar like issues.
> 
> Having a Muslim president who only has to accept or reject death mercy please and recite Hindu scripture in the morning is just ceremonial eyewash for the world.
> 
> even the Sikh PM has failed to provide justice to Sikh victim families of 84. their strings are still in hands of Hindus


Hindu Scriptures.yes what do you expect in india.hindi is our national language and hindus are in majority, so ya he has to do that.
And also know that democracy is not perfect. 

Perhaps your democracy is perfect??


----------



## Spring Onion

KRAIT said:


> *Breaking news.*
> 
> *Temple, houses of Hindu AL men torched in Bagerhat*
> 
> Unidentified miscreants set fire to a temple and houses of two Hindu Awami League men in different parts of Morelganj upazila in Bagerhat early Saturday.
> 
> Temple, houses of Hindu AL men torched in Bagerhat



and Bashu said they were BNP men who torched these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> Taking a hindu god as witness by Indian court and based its verdict on his claims is indeed super intellectual and not mythology.
> 
> the rest is historty VNM.
> 
> Its not the subject of discussion here so wont continue to let you all discuss the topic at hands



And blasphemy laws are intellectual too.


----------



## Voxx

Spring Onion said:


> Taking a hindu god as witness by Indian court and based its verdict on his claims is indeed super intellectual and not mythology.
> 
> the rest is historty VNM.
> 
> Its not the subject of discussion here so wont continue to let you all discuss the topic at hands



well no god get witnessed in court , did your Allah visited pak court with your prophet ? the verdict is about temple which was destroyed by barbarians who don't belong here .


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> Hindu Scriptures.yes what do you expect in india.hindi is our national language and hindus are in majority, so ya he has to do that.
> And also know that democracy is not perfect.
> 
> Perhaps your democracy is perfect??



 good if you dont mince words and cover up the reality with words like secularism then i dont have an issue. i dont mince words hence dont like any if someone just cant stand their stand strongly and clearly 



KRAIT said:


> You always talk without any facts. Better stick to the topic.




I can back it with facts and proofs but you wont have a gut to stand that .



> BTW why do you get crazy over Prophet and Allah ? What's the reason of Blasphemy law. Don't your court decide on it ?



We are not hypocrits like Indians we have clear stated it as a LAW. Go and intact one just like we did and then do things otherwise hiding behind sicklurism for the show off and working under Hindutva laws is no different just plain sissiness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> good if you dont mince words and cover up the reality with words like secularism then i dont have an issue. i dont mince words hence dont like any if someone just cant stand their stand strongly and clearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back it with facts and proofs but you wont have a gut to stand that .
> 
> 
> 
> We are not hypocrits like Indians we have clear stated it as a LAW. Go and intact one just like we did and then do things otherwise hiding behind sicklurism for the show off and working under Hindutva laws is no different just plain sissiness



We are secular by law, but just as I said democracy is not perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Spring Onion Yeah, facts from weird sources. 
Talking of guts 
We all know who have guts.
I don't have to learn Secularism from a Pakistani.


----------



## Voxx

Spring Onion said:


> good if you dont mince words and cover up the reality with words like secularism then i dont have an issue. i dont mince words hence dont like any if someone just cant stand their stand strongly and clearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can back it with facts and proofs but you wont have a gut to stand that .
> 
> 
> 
> We are not hypocrits like Indians we have clear stated it as a LAW. Go and intact one just like we did and then do things otherwise hiding behind sicklurism for the show off and working under Hindutva laws is no different just plain sissiness



well it's secular for christens,sikh , Buddhist , jews etc ...not for Muslims they got their country , Muslims kill non-Muslims hindus sikh , ch. etc. on regular basis kidnap their daughters (rape mongers) , India is not secular for them.


----------



## Voxx

Spring Onion said:


> We are not hypocrits like Indians we have clear stated it as a LAW. Go and intact one just like we did and then do things otherwise hiding behind sicklurism for the show off and working under Hindutva laws is no different just plain sissiness




hypocrites are better than non-Muslims blood sucking vampires of you country , look it works we are growing and downing , In Europe , America Pakistan is waste failed state 

well are biggest hypocrites in world you kill Hindus on regular basis and expect that we will offer respect to anti-secular hate monger Muslims ...no way


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> We are secular by law, but just as I said democracy is not perfect.



The law that is NOT implemented is as good as not having one at all.




Voxx said:


> well it's secular for christens,sikh , Buddhist , jews etc ...*not for Muslims they got their country , *Muslims kill non-Muslims hindus sikh , ch. etc. on regular basis kidnap their daughters (rape mongers) , India is not secular for them.



))))))) after 65 years you still have to kill Indian Muslims for no fault of theirs but for their decision to remain in India.
Its a sordid boon indeed for them.

*Ok guys can anyone post the pictures of Temple ? was it an intact one or a moveable one?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Voxx

Spring Onion said:


> The law that is NOT implemented is as good as not having one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))))) after 65 years you still have to kill Indian Muslims for no fault of theirs but for their decision to remain in India.
> Its a sordid boon indeed for them.
> 
> *Ok guys can anyone post the pictures of Temple ? was it an intact one or a moveable one?*


 
well though we don't kill innocent people generally , if they get violent lesson is necessary .

they should get treatment like hindus , chistens , sikh get in Pakistan . they should behave like minority they way our brothers behave in Pakistan .


----------



## Areesh

BDforever said:


> agree, but do not talk in general .. when you point the whole story to particular party, thats a wrong comment. like saying baratis is getting benefits, you are not thinking of bangladesh.
> 
> like i do not hate all indian or all pakistani, i only hate indian or pakistani who talk bad about us.



To be honest only Bharatis are the winners here. I don't see anything good coming out of it for BD. Nation divided, polarization increasing, result stupid and unjustified violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> To be honest only Bharatis are the winners here. I don't see anything good coming out of it for BD. Nation divided, polarization increasing, result stupid and unjustified violence.


How are we winners ? There is influx of refugees and we already have so many illegal immigrants problem. 

And we don't love to see Hindus killed in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> How are we winners ? There is influx of refugees and we already have so many illegal immigrants problem.
> 
> And we don't love to see Hindus killed in other countries.



Your lust to incite violence and trouble in the neighboring countries is fulfilled. 

Other than that Hindus from BD might come into Bharat, again which is good for you. You can settle them in West Bengal to counter the 27% Muslim population. Win win situation.


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> The law that is NOT implemented is as good as not having one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))))) after 65 years you still have to kill Indian Muslims for no fault of theirs but for their decision to remain in India.
> Its a sordid boon indeed for them.
> 
> *Ok guys can anyone post the pictures of Temple ? was it an intact one or a moveable one?*



we have implemented them.you could have atleast used the word effectively.

also we know secularism better than you.
thnx for your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Your lust to incite violence and trouble in the neighboring countries is fulfilled. Other than that Hindus from BD might come into Bharat, again which is good for you. You can settle them in West Bengal to counter the 27% Muslim population. Win win situation.


Well we learned from the best in business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Well we learned from the best in business.



I any case you seem to be the only beneficiary. BD burns on the other hand.


----------



## Ayush

Self delete


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> I any case you seem to be the only beneficiary. BD burns on the other hand.


Yeah, so many refugees coming into our country, people killed in BD. We don't take flavor in this. 

This is your favorite time pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

Spring Onion said:


> *Taking a hindu god as witness by Indian court and based its verdict on his claims is indeed super intellectual and not mythology.*
> 
> the rest is historty VNM.
> 
> Its not the subject of discussion here so wont continue to let you all discuss the topic at hands



Can you give me a source?


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Yeah, so many refugees coming into our country, people killed in BD. We don't take flavor in this.
> 
> This is your favorite time pass.



Well those refugees might contain Hindus. Good for India.

Muslims can be shot dead by BSF. Not a big problem for India.


----------



## Banana

Spring Onion said:


> The law that is NOT implemented is as good as not having one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))))))) after 65 years you still have to kill Indian Muslims for no fault of theirs but for their decision to remain in India.
> Its a sordid boon indeed for them.
> 
> *Ok guys can anyone post the pictures of Temple ? was it an intact one or a moveable one?*



Muslims from India want to go to Islamic republic of Pakistan to live in Dar al Islam in peace. But Pakistanis refuse to help Muslim Brothers and allow them to be persecuted under Dirty Kuffars.


----------



## KRAIT

Areesh said:


> Well those refugees might contain Hindus. Good for India.
> Muslims can be shot dead by BSF. Not a big problem for India.


We gave refuge to Hindus and Muslims back in 1971 and it may happen now.

But I don't know why Muslims will seek refuge, its only Hindus targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

KRAIT said:


> We gave refuge to Hindus and Muslims back in 1971 and it may happen now.
> 
> But I don't know why Muslims will seek refuge, its only Hindus targeted.



Muslims taking refuge in India after persecution in Bangladesh would be the ultimate irony in context of partition. Think about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

queerbait said:


> let me see....some bangladeshi's burned down some hindu temples....but why should we care.I mean arent we a secular country having NO official religion.The same thing happens when we hear news of oppressed minorities in pakistan....especially hindus....even our governments reacts on that...which we shouldnt.We didnt react for rohingya massacre.I feel that a nation must act for its strategic interests only.



Because unlike rohingyas , bengalis are integral part of India. What becomes of some obscure ethnicity of mayanmar is none of our concern, however when Bengali Hindus and Muslims are harassed in bd by terrorist elements it becomes our concern. Just as Somalian civil war is none of our concern but treatment of Tamils by SL army is.

Personally I don't care if temples are burnt unless it has historical value, however when you burn temple, mosque or other establishment which a community relate to, you are inflicting serious psychological trauma to the said community which is no less than physically assaulting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Supply&Demand

The only people who are getting pleasure are the Pakistanis...


----------



## Spring Onion

KS said:


> Muslims taking refuge in India after persecution in Bangladesh would be the ultimate irony in context of partition. Think about it



Those who are gloves in hands with Indian Hindus are no friends to Muslims in BD so they are indeed to run towards India.

by the way the Indians claim that most of these and BD Hindus


----------



## Developereo

narcon said:


> Forget the Hindus, its humanity.
> 
> Why is the Pakistani press (in the same vein) a thekedar of Muslims in India (Gujarat-Kashmir)?





Voxx said:


> no we are little bit different than your " Mullah Military Media " country . Indian media never print communal attack in detail it create hate-trade . Pakistani mullahs have destroyed 100 of temples but they they don't print anything , even if any Hindu-Muslim riots happen they never print it because it spreads in other places ., they mention after long time in articles but they don't print in form of news .
> 
> 
> you destroyed many temples Then Indian Hindus also want to destroy few mosque thats why they don't print,.it makes unstable country and increase hate-trade .
> 
> even our media never printed offensive destruction of Kashmiri pundit hindu from kashmir during 1990.
> 
> you have destroyed your minority already , you Constitution itself provoke discrimination against minority , and anti- nonMuslim is your DNA of establishment . so in your country it get printed , it's different you have alliance of " Mullah Military Media " thats why even if 100 temple destroyed in pak no news/or small in corner of page on second last page , 1 mosque is get destroyed in india - ---A front page color news.



Most predictably, when confronted with facts and unable to respond, some people immediately switch to Pakistan-bashing.


----------



## Luffy 500

AWAMI propaganda with Indians trolling. Yesterday Khaleda zia cealrly said that its an awami shabotage. Just like Ramu BAL fagots know how to spice things up by attacking minorities.



> &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2482;: &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;


http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2013/03/02/190231#.UTHhdqJHJ1I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Al-zakir said:


> A Hindu sticking up for other Hindu is a fair game. I respect your stance but be a man and be proud of your real religion. There is no reason to hide behind fake religious identity. We know you are a Bengali Hindu.
> 
> Make sure you and your fellow Hindu country men(Awami) kill all Muslims because if they come out from this then your ma Kali/Durga will not be able to save you.


abe do you think that the 950 million strong Hindu community living in India will watch this silently.we will send our Army to help the patriotic Bangladeshis eradicate the jamaatis once and for all if the situation demands so,but then again i am full confident on the capabilities of the Bangladeshi people and its Govt. and personally i think they are more than enough to take care of these pests i.e. the jamaatis!


----------



## scholseys

Mike_Brando said:


> abe do you think that the 950 million strong Hindu community living in India will watch this silently.*we will send our Army to help the patriotic Bangladeshis eradicate the jamaatis *once and for all if the situation demands so,but then again i am full confident on the capabilities of the Bangladeshi people and its Govt. and personally i think they are more than enough to take care of these pests i.e. the jamaatis!



good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> good luck!


thanks and please do enjoy the show from Canada if it happens somehow in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Mike_Brando said:


> thanks and please do enjoy the show from Canada if it happens somehow in the near future



your economy is in the tank, you guys cant afford a war. it will bankrupt your nation and we will get our west bengal in muslim rule

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

aazidane said:


> your economy is in the tank, you guys cant afford a war. it will bankrupt your nation and we will get our west bengal in muslim rule



We cant afford a war  
I think you must be the President of India to make such a statement or an unemployed internet warrior sitting beside a laptop with the payjamas on and fantasizing .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandalf

aazidane said:


> your economy is in the tank, you guys cant afford a war. it will bankrupt your nation and we will get our west bengal in muslim rule


and then aazidane wakes with up with his bed wet:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> your economy is in the tank, you guys cant afford a war. it will bankrupt your nation and we will get our west bengal in muslim rule


You got good sense of humor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

LaBong said:


> Because unlike rohingyas , bengalis are integral part of India. What becomes of some obscure ethnicity of mayanmar is none of our concern, however when Bengali Hindus and Muslims are harassed in bd by terrorist elements it becomes our concern. Just as Somalian civil war is none of our concern but treatment of Tamils by SL army is.
> 
> Personally I don't care if temples are burnt unless it has historical value, however when you burn temple, mosque or other establishment which a community relate to, you are inflicting serious psychological trauma to the said community which is no less than physically assaulting them.



i dont agree with the first part of your post.....being Bengali doesn't mean they are automatically a part of india....the temples burnt are banglashi's.......now i agree with you that there are psychological affects on indian society,but that doesn't mean we have a right to interfere....do we like it when pakistani's and bangladehi's raise godhra kand...no we dont..Why,because its our own internal affairs...same with bangladesh.All i am asking for the indian government is a measured response inline with international decorum....right now is not the time for it.


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> your economy is in the tank, you guys cant afford a war. it will bankrupt your nation and we will get our west bengal in muslim rule


ours is a $2.06 Trillion economy and even if we grow by 5.5%(last years growth) then also our G.D.P. is growing by around $90-100 billions every year and you still think that we can't even afford a war.but before talking about waging an imaginary war against India you should probably first try to survive the onslaught of the common Bangladeshi people who are hell bent to eradicate the existence of jamaat from Bangladesh for a better and safe future.first survive this somehow and then we can talk all day long about your imaginary war against India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

Mike_Brando said:


> ours is a $2.06 Trillion economy and even if we grow by 5.5%(last years growth) then also our G.D.P. is growing by around $90-100 billions every year and you still think that we can't even afford a war.but before talking about waging an imaginary war against India you should probably first try to survive the onslaught of the common Bangladeshi people who are hell bent to eradicate the existence of jamaat from Bangladesh for a better and safe future.first survive this somehow and then we can talk all day long about your imaginary war against India



India Stays on Path to Economic Failure

Thursday was a really bad day for the Indian economy.

Gross domestic product (GDP) growth for the October&#8211;December quarter came in at 4.5 percent, continuing to weaken. Worse, the central government budget for the next fiscal year leaves India on the same, failing course it&#8217;s been on of undisciplined spending and unrealistic expectations.

First, GDP. GDP is a measurement of economic activity, not economic prosperity, and it is badly understood and used in describing performance. It is certainly possible for India to report 4.5 percent GDP growth in a healthy economy, even if this is a far cry from the pre-crisis pace.

However, the Indian economy is not healthy. Consumer inflation remains above 10 percent, where it has been for years. More attention is paid to the wholesale price index, but it is consumer inflation that bears more directly on buying power. The true wealth of Indian households has stagnated in the past four years as income growth has slowed and consumer inflation remains high.

In terms of GDP components, services lead. In a more mature economy, this would be good news. India, however, must create tens of millions of jobs in response to demographic expansion. This requires manufacturing to lead the economy, and it is not doing so. The reason underlies all of India&#8217;s economic problems: lack of reform.

Services lead in large part because the labor market is more flexible in services industries than in manufacturing. Rather than labor market reform, the Indian government offers a state-led infrastructure program. But the infrastructure program has no chance to succeed while property rights to land remain so ill-defined.

Reform is politically difficult. As with governments all over the world&#8212;including the U.S.&#8212;India is making the huge mistake of substituting spending. The budget results for the last fiscal year were barely acceptable, with the deficit at 5.2 percent of GDP. The proposal for this year is a triumph of hope over courage: Spending is to increase by 17 percent, yet the deficit is to fall to 4.8 percent of GDP.

This won&#8217;t happen. Either spending will have to be curbed or the deficit will balloon again. The India government keeps acting as if the economy will magically return to its rapid expansion of 2007, where incomes were growing so fast they outpaced even high consumer inflation, and government revenue poured in to cover wasteful spending.

But that all stemmed from reform early last decade. Reform was absent for years and has only just begun again. Without a sustained reform process, which will take considerable time, India will not return to the days of fast growth. Government revenue and GDP will continue to disappoint, deficits will continue to be high, and consumers will continue to suffer. This is the path India remains on.


Derek Scissors, Ph.D.	

India Stays on Path to Economic Failure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> India Stays on Path to Economic Failure
> 
> Thursday was a really bad day for the Indian economy.
> 
> Gross domestic product (GDP) growth for the October&#8211;December quarter came in at 4.5 percent, continuing to weaken. Worse, the central government budget for the next fiscal year leaves India on the same, failing course it&#8217;s been on of undisciplined spending and unrealistic expectations.
> 
> First, GDP. GDP is a measurement of economic activity, not economic prosperity, and it is badly understood and used in describing performance. It is certainly possible for India to report 4.5 percent GDP growth in a healthy economy, even if this is a far cry from the pre-crisis pace.
> 
> However, the Indian economy is not healthy. Consumer inflation remains above 10 percent, where it has been for years. More attention is paid to the wholesale price index, but it is consumer inflation that bears more directly on buying power. The true wealth of Indian households has stagnated in the past four years as income growth has slowed and consumer inflation remains high.
> 
> In terms of GDP components, services lead. In a more mature economy, this would be good news. India, however, must create tens of millions of jobs in response to demographic expansion. This requires manufacturing to lead the economy, and it is not doing so. The reason underlies all of India&#8217;s economic problems: lack of reform.
> 
> Services lead in large part because the labor market is more flexible in services industries than in manufacturing. Rather than labor market reform, the Indian government offers a state-led infrastructure program. But the infrastructure program has no chance to succeed while property rights to land remain so ill-defined.
> 
> Reform is politically difficult. As with governments all over the world&#8212;including the U.S.&#8212;India is making the huge mistake of substituting spending. The budget results for the last fiscal year were barely acceptable, with the deficit at 5.2 percent of GDP. The proposal for this year is a triumph of hope over courage: Spending is to increase by 17 percent, yet the deficit is to fall to 4.8 percent of GDP.
> 
> This won&#8217;t happen. Either spending will have to be curbed or the deficit will balloon again. The India government keeps acting as if the economy will magically return to its rapid expansion of 2007, where incomes were growing so fast they outpaced even high consumer inflation, and government revenue poured in to cover wasteful spending.
> 
> But that all stemmed from reform early last decade. Reform was absent for years and has only just begun again. Without a sustained reform process, which will take considerable time, India will not return to the days of fast growth. Government revenue and GDP will continue to disappoint, deficits will continue to be high, and consumers will continue to suffer. This is the path India remains on.
> 
> 
> Derek Scissors, Ph.D.
> 
> India Stays on Path to Economic Failure


but still we are a $2 trillion econmy,the third richest country in Asia.so i won't loose my sleep on what this reporter is saying because inspite of all these recession stuff we grew at a pace of 5.5% during the last fiscal year and this year our growth will eb more than that of 6%.but if i were you,i would rether worry about my jamaati brethren back in Bangladesh who are slowly but durely getting eradicated in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Mike_Brando said:


> but still we are a $2 trillion econmy,the third richest country in Asia.so i won't loose my sleep on what this reporter is saying because inspite of all these recession stuff we grew at a pace of 5.5% during the last fiscal year and this year our growth will eb more than that of 6%.but if i were you,i would rether worry about my jamaati brethren back in Bangladesh who are slowly but durely getting eradicated in Bangladesh


let us worry about our jamaatis and you worry about your tanking economy. and not make war suggestions. remember soviet union's economy was also at 2.5 trillion with 4 times less the population and they still tanked it. so stop chest thumping and thinking about going to war with bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Let me quote what our prophet Hazrat Muhammand (salla-a-hi-wa-alai-ha-wasallam) said about the way of treating people of other religion ----- 

&#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2435; "&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;" - "&#2488;&#2489;&#2496;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2488; &#2540;/&#2536;&#2539;&#2537;&#2537;"

&#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2435; "&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2507; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; ,&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; ,&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;" - "&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;" 
These barbarians have their own agenda for burning mandir. They want to spoil the harmony of our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

yasinbin said:


> Let me quote what our prophet Hazrat Muhammand (salla-a-hi-wa-alai-ha-wasallam) said about the way of treating people of other religion -----
> 
> &#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2435; "&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2538;&#2534; &#2476;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;" - "&#2488;&#2489;&#2496;&#2489; &#2438;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2497;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2488; &#2540;/&#2536;&#2539;&#2537;&#2537;"
> 
> &#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2435; "&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2507; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; ,&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; ,&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2498;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2437;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;" - "&#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;"
> These barbarians have their own agenda for burning mandir. They want to spoil the harmony of our society.


*
And what does our Prophet (pbuh) say about those Muslims who conspire with the non-believers against the Muslims and kill other Muslims for political power and wealth, Mr. Pir-e-rawami?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

@ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## scorpionx

Emotional Blackmail at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

RiasatKhan said:


> @ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever



ahahaha so funny , it is hurting my belly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

I was just about to post this. Dammit you beat me. 



RiasatKhan said:


> @ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever





BDforever said:


> ahahaha so funny , it is hurting my belly



Belly ta ke? -_^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

RiasatKhan said:


> @ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever


Haters gon' hate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> @ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever










aazidane said:


> Haters gon' hate!



I guess its a message from Allah that Sayedee infact is the culprit? i can only interpret that from the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


>



you know that people will actually fall for it, there are naive folks in bangladesh like that. In fact i would say the jamaati public relations have out done themselves....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> you know that people will actually fall for it, there are naive folks in bangladesh like that. In fact i would say the jamaati public relations have out done themselves....



I thought BAL was the best in spreading fake stuff but if you have a shibir cousin like i do, you would see the tons of dumb **** shibirs post and i see people actually liking those  the world is doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> I guess its a message from Allah that Sayedee infact is the culprit? i can only interpret that from the pic



I bet 'WANTED' was written at the bottom of his face on the moon.......they edited it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> let us worry about our jamaatis and you worry about your tanking economy. and not make war suggestions. remember soviet union's economy was also at 2.5 trillion with 4 times less the population and they still tanked it. so stop chest thumping and thinking about going to war with bangladesh.


India is not like USSR as the former was a hardcore communist state while the latter is the biggest democracy in the planest.
secondly the soviet economy at the time of its dissolution was about $1.6 trillion and our has already crossed the $2 trillion mark this year.
thirdly you do need to worry about your jamaat brethren back in Bangladesh who are now being beaten black and blue by the ordinary Bangladeshi people and they are getting so much paranoid because of this that now they are hallucinating the face of their leader on moon's surface.
so better go and help your tiny jamaat community as they are being slowly but surely getting extinct in Bangladesh thanks to the sheer courage and patriotism of the Bangladeshi people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Mike_Brando said:


> India is not like USSR as the former was a hardcore communist state while the latter is the biggest democracy in the planest.
> secondly the soviet economy at the time of its dissolution was about $1.6 trillion and our has already crossed the $2 trillion mark this year.
> thirdly you do need to worry about your jamaat brethren back in Bangladesh who are now being beaten black and blue by the ordinary Bangladeshi people and they are getting so much paranoid because of this that now they are hallucinating the face of their leader on moon's surface.
> so better go and help your tiny jamaat community as they are being slowly but surely getting extinct in Bangladesh thanks to the sheer courage and patriotism of the Bangladeshi people



GDP - Million - Flags, Maps, Economy, Geography, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System soviet GDP in 1990. you have been caught lying with your pants down. It is time that you accept that your economy is in the tank as i have posted eariler. it is time you repare for bankruptcy and eventually a breakup of the indian union

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> GDP - Million - Flags, Maps, Economy, Geography, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System soviet GDP in 1990. you have been caught lying with your pants down. It is time that you accept that your economy is in the tank as i have posted eariler. it is time you repare for bankruptcy and eventually *a breakup of the indian union*



Do give the possible fate of the Indian states


----------



## Mike_Brando

aazidane said:


> GDP - Million - Flags, Maps, Economy, Geography, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System soviet GDP in 1990. you have been caught lying with your pants down. It is time that you accept that your economy is in the tank as i have posted eariler. it is time you repare for bankruptcy and eventually a breakup of the indian union


well if you want to live in your wet dream world then who am i to interrupt!the reality is that the jamaatis are loosing their ground by the each passing day and soon they'll be pretty much extinct just like the dinosaurs in Bnagladesh owing to the sheer courage and bravery of the common Bangladeshi people and on the other hand India will rise to new heights by the each passing day.if we could survive as a nation during the dark days of the seventies and yet remained intact as a single nation then i think now in the present scenario nobody except the Supreme Lord can break our nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Do give the possible fate of the Indian states



who cares as long as we get assam. tripura and wb....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> GDP - Million - Flags, Maps, Economy, Geography, Climate, Natural Resources, Current Issues, International Agreements, Population, Social Statistics, Political System soviet GDP in 1990. you have been caught lying with your pants down. It is time that you accept that your economy is in the tank as i have posted eariler. it is time you repare for bankruptcy and eventually a breakup of the indian union



*facepalm*

Yes Indian economy is tanking 







Stop trying so hard mate, you already got your true Momin certificate from Al-Zakir. Give it a rest eh, why make yourself look stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Porbot

Chee chee chee! Everyone in bangladesh, as I remember, were equal. What the F*** is going on? I mean I had hindu friends and never thought of them as hindu. What is going on?????? If it is true that Jamat did this....I hope that jamat gets banned for good. I mean they destroyed innocent people's homes etc etc etc. This is bad, this is really bad. I hope it stops. Bd Gov. should stop it with care. Any more heating stuff with hatret will show that current bd Gov. doesn't care anything of its people. The Gov. should act like gov., not like a party...if this goes on....I hope army comes like last time and institute caretaker gov. who will give the fare national election. I think that is the only way, if the Gov. doesn't act like a gov.

guys stop non-sense talk of getting this and losing that......try to live in harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Yes Indian economy is tanking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard mate, you already got your true Momin certificate from Al-Zakir. Give it a rest eh, why make yourself look stupid?



and yet facing a massive fiscal deficit. now stop making yourself stupid.

(Reuters) - India's fiscal deficit during the April-January period was 4.66 trillion rupees ($86.49 billion), or 90.7 percent of the budgeted full fiscal year 2012/13 target, government data showed on Thursday.

During the same period in the previous fiscal year, the deficit was 105.4 percent of the budgetary target.

Net tax receipts for April-January stood at 5.28 trillion rupees while total expenditure was 11.1 trillion rupees.

In March 2012, the government had budgeted a fiscal deficit at 5.1 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP) for the current fiscal year that ends on March 31. It was later raised to 5.3 percent.

Earlier, Finance Minister P. Chidambaram said in his 2013/14 budget speech, the fiscal deficit for 2012/13 would come within 5.2 percent of GDP.

India's April-January fiscal deficit at $86.49 billion: government | Reuters

indian economy is a ponzi scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porbot

*nah we need new political party....where are all the intellectuals, journalists, professors, businessmen etc. For god sake, if you love your country form a political party spend money and do honest politics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

32.7% of the total Indian people fall below the international poverty line of US$ 1.25 per day (PPP) while 68.7% live on less than US$ 2 per day  and war.......................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

aazidane said:


> indian economy is a ponzi scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

man i can not watch innocent peoples cry for their houses, it is really hurting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> man i can not watch innocent peoples cry for their houses, it is really hurting



awami leagers burning houses of innocent people. lakh lanak on awami league

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

BDforever said:


> man i can not watch innocent peoples cry for their houses, it is really hurting



Yes that Should NOT happen.

you must take Awamis to accountibility for stiring this for political gain.


----------



## idune

Porbot said:


> *nah we need new political party....where are all the intellectuals, journalists, professors, businessmen etc. For god sake, if you love your country form a political party spend money and do honest politics.*



Those so called "intellectuals, journalists, professors, businessmen" are the biggest criminal and instigated this division in Bangladesh on be half of india. Fact that you are paddling same rouge thoughts shows us you are are one more waste from Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Spring Onion said:


> Yes that Should NOT happen.
> 
> you must take Awamis to accountibility for stiring this for political gain.




i take all parties into accountability all are @$$ holes



idune said:


> Those so called "intellectuals, journalists, professors, businessmen" are the biggest criminal and instigated this division in Bangladesh on be half of india. Fact that you are paddling same rouge thoughts shows us you are are one more waste fron Bangladesh.


and you guys are saint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Spring Onion said:


> Yes that Should NOT happen.
> 
> you must take Awamis to accountibility for stiring this for political gain.



There are plenty of hindus are awami league leaders and committed murder and attacked people. For example, it was hindu awami leage leader who burned down sylhet MC college hostel. It was hindu Awami league terrorist killed so many but sheltered by india. It was hindu awami league cader who was given police force and shoot people in point blank. 
Now if aggrived people put up resistence against these hindu Awami League leaders it not attack against hindu but resistence against Awami League hindu terror leaders. Awami League and indians are hiding these facts and running communal propaganda campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porbot

idune said:


> Those so called "intellectuals, journalists, professors, businessmen" are the biggest criminal and instigated this division in Bangladesh on be half of india. Fact that you are paddling same rouge thoughts shows us you are are one more waste fron Bangladesh.



bro don't get me wrong. Just see, bangladesh is a free country. Protectors of general public like police firing bullets to innocent public. On the other hand, opposition calling for strike. Do you think it will lead to good. We are free and we can solve the problems democratically. I don't support any Bdesh political party. I support Bangladesh and it is hurtiing me seeing this. Do you expect that these same party can do good, if they do then good. But same thing is repeating every5 years before election. Why?
Don't get me wrong. I didn't say any religious people can't form political party, if they can serve why not. Why not all the capable people from different professional background should form a party. And these two ladies has to go. We need new leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Here is an example of hindu Awami League leader Pijush Kanti Dey (in red circle) terrorizing street. Now if people put up resistence against him its not about hindu but all about Awami League terrorist who happens to be hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porbot

idune said:


> Here is an example of hindu Awami League leader Pijush Kanti Dey (in red circle) terrorizing street. Now if people put up resistence against him its not about hindu but all about Awami League terrorist who happens to be hindu.




O my god...and we are called model for other muslim countries!!!!


----------



## Hammer-fist

Jamat is heading for a permanent ban.

Jamat has clearly shown that it is a violent organization which hates Bangladeshis of the Hindu faith. It is involved in murder and destruction.

The Bangladeshi military has already been clearing the army of Jamatis and now I suspect this will become the official (but undeclared) policy of the Bangladeshi high command.

The People's Republic of Bangladesh must protect all of its citizens including those of the Hindu faith.

*We the Bangladeshi nation and mainstream Bangladeshis condemn extremists and terrorists who target and murder people simply because of the religion they follow.*

*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO JAMAT E "ISLAMI"

BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Hammer-fist said:


> Jamat is heading for a permanent ban.
> 
> Jamat has clearly shown that it is a violent organization which hates Bangladeshis of the Hindu faith. It is involved in murder and destruction.
> 
> The Bangladeshi military has already been clearing the army of Jamatis and now I suspect this will become the official (but undeclared) policy of the Bangladeshi high command.
> 
> The People's Republic of Bangladesh must protect all of its citizens including those of the Hindu faith.
> 
> *We the Bangladeshi nation and mainstream Bangladeshis condemn extremists and terrorists who target and murder people simply because of the religion they follow.*
> 
> *BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO JAMAT E "ISLAMI"
> 
> BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS*



Today Hindu-Buddha communities accused Jamat-shibir for attack in today's press briefing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

aazidane said:


> 32.7% of the total Indian people fall below the international poverty line of US$ 1.25 per day (PPP) while 68.7% live on less than US$ 2 per day  and war.......................................................


With a defense budget of $ 40 billion, 1/3 times than your entire GDP.

You are surrounded by India from 3 sides and the 4th side is Bay of Bengal which is IN easy job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Porbot said:


> O my god...and we are called model for other muslim countries!!!!



Hindus have legecy of terrorism and attacking Muslims in Bangladesh since 1905. This is just latest round.
Read follwoing how hindus were and are conspiring and attacking Muslim majority population in Bangladesh.


*But the creation the All Indian Muslim League in Dhaka under the leadership of Nawab Sir Salimullah Bahadur had to wait until 1905 when the Bengali Hindus waged an all-out war to annul the partition of Bengal. Realizing that the Muslims of East Bengal were oppressed and exploited by the Calcutta based affluent Hindus, partition of Bengal was carried out by the British Viceroy in India, Lord Curzon, despite strong Indian nationalist opposition and Hindu Bengali indignation.*

*
The Indian National Congress converted it into a nationwide mass movement of the Indian Hindus. East Bengal, because of poor communication had been long discriminated against in favor of the privileged West Bengal. *

Now Curzon adopted one of several schemes for creating a Muslim Bengal: to unite Assam which had been a part of the province until 1874, 15 districts of east Bengal and thus form the province. The capital was Dhaka and the people were mainly Muslim.
The Hindus of West Bengal, who controlled most of Bengal&#8217;s commerce and professional and rural life rose in revolt against the British scheme. 


*Agitation against the partition included mass meetings, rural unrest, a swadeshi movement, and a boycott of foreign cloth. The partition was carried out despite the agitation and the extreme opposition went underground to launch strong terrorist movement. To face the Hindu Nationalist Congress which took up the Hindu Bengali cause, the Muslim League was formed in Dhaka to take up the cause of Muslim Bengal supporting the partition. To annul the partition the Hindu Bengali nationalist Barindra Kumar Ghosh formed a terrorist organization named &#8216;Anushillon&#8217;. Their slogan was &#8216;Bande Matorom&#8217;. *


Muslims had their own slogan &#8216;Zindabad&#8217;. Khudiram, Bagha Jatin all fought to bring an end to the partition. Unable to stand against the Hindu opposition British Government, in 1911, reunited two distinct parts of Bengal again abolishing with it the High Court, the Secretariat, the government establishment and the residences that were established in Dhaka. 

*The British government had also promised to establish a university at Dhaka which, because of the Hindu opposition came into existence only as late as 1921. The dissolution of the partition was done solely to appease the West Bengali Hindu sentiment. It was the first stab on the back of Muslim Bengal which wanted to be free from Hindu exploitation. The Curzon Hall in Dhaka still bears the historical evidence of the short- lived independent Muslim Bengal.*

The annulment of the partition created still more hatred, distrust and animosity between the two communities whose religious beliefs and practices are polls apart. With the beginning of the self- government system Muslim leaders like Sir Abdur Rahim and his son-in law H.S. Suhrawardy organized the Muslim youth. Communal frenzy and riots killed thousands. Religion started playing a vital role in all matters. Seats were distributed in the Bengal Council on religious considerations and in 1935 the reserved seats for the Muslims numbered 119 out of 250 in the Council. In that the Hindu elites got only 58. Between 1930 and 1938 the Calcutta University had a Muslim chancellor. During that time the Hindu logo was changed. Sher-e-Bangla became Bengal&#8217;s prime minister in 1937. Text books were revised to expunge Hindu influence. 
*

The Education Reform Bill was passed in 1940 for the same purpose. When Fazlul Huq made primary education compulsory the Hindus opposed it because that would extend equal opportunity to the Muslims to be educated like them.* 

*The Hindu-Muslim riot in 1946 killed 10,000. Rapes, looting and burning were rampant. It was the time when Mahatma Gandhi observed fast unto death after he saw the pictures of atrocities committed on Muslim men, women, and children by the Hindus. It was after this riot that it became clear to all that Muslims and Hindus could not live together.*

*This is our history ---all of it is religion*
Today the slogans like&#8217; Tumik Ami Ke &#8211; Bangali, Bangali &#8216;are sending a shuddering shock wave all across the country. *Our Constitution has already laid down that the citizens of Bangladesh are &#8216;Bangladeshis&#8217; not &#8216;Bangalis&#8217;. Because Islam is the religion of 92 percent of the people, Islam has been rightly made the state religion.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...iting-history-curzon-hall-shahbag-square.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

idune said:


> Hindus have legecy of terrorism and attacking Muslims in Bangladesh since 1905. This is just latest round. Read follwoing how hindus were and are conspiring and attacking Muslim majority population in Bangladesh.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...iting-history-curzon-hall-shahbag-square.html


Last time I checked, back in 1971, it was Hindu and Sikh dominated Indian Army which saved your a$$ from your own brothers in Pakistan Army, which were Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

KRAIT said:


> With a defense budget of $ 40 billion, 1/3 times than your entire GDP.
> 
> You are surrounded by India from 3 sides and the 4th side is Bay of Bengal which is IN easy job.



correction @KRAIT it is 10/70.7 times of our entire GDP


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> Last time I checked, back in 1971, it was Hindu and Sikh dominated Indian Army which saved your a$$ from your own brothers in Pakistan Army, which were Muslims.



thanks you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

RiasatKhan said:


> @ShadowFox @animelive @BDforever



Saydee is the bright side of the Moon, not the dark side. I wonder who got taken over by the dark side. 

The force is strong with Saydee !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Porbot

idune said:


> Hindus have legecy of terrorism and attacking Muslims in Bangladesh since 1905. This is just latest round.
> Read follwoing how hindus were and are conspiring and attacking Muslim majority population in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> *But the creation the All Indian Muslim League in Dhaka under the leadership of Nawab Sir Salimullah Bahadur had to wait until 1905 when the Bengali Hindus waged an all-out war to annul the partition of Bengal. Realizing that the Muslims of East Bengal were oppressed and exploited by the Calcutta based affluent Hindus, partition of Bengal was carried out by the British Viceroy in India, Lord Curzon, despite strong Indian nationalist opposition and Hindu Bengali indignation.*
> 
> *
> The Indian National Congress converted it into a nationwide mass movement of the Indian Hindus. East Bengal, because of poor communication had been long discriminated against in favor of the privileged West Bengal. *
> 
> Now Curzon adopted one of several schemes for creating a Muslim Bengal: to unite Assam which had been a part of the province until 1874, 15 districts of east Bengal and thus form the province. The capital was Dhaka and the people were mainly Muslim.
> The Hindus of West Bengal, who controlled most of Bengals commerce and professional and rural life rose in revolt against the British scheme.
> 
> 
> *Agitation against the partition included mass meetings, rural unrest, a swadeshi movement, and a boycott of foreign cloth. The partition was carried out despite the agitation and the extreme opposition went underground to launch strong terrorist movement. To face the Hindu Nationalist Congress which took up the Hindu Bengali cause, the Muslim League was formed in Dhaka to take up the cause of Muslim Bengal supporting the partition. To annul the partition the Hindu Bengali nationalist Barindra Kumar Ghosh formed a terrorist organization named Anushillon. Their slogan was Bande Matorom. *
> 
> 
> Muslims had their own slogan Zindabad. Khudiram, Bagha Jatin all fought to bring an end to the partition. Unable to stand against the Hindu opposition British Government, in 1911, reunited two distinct parts of Bengal again abolishing with it the High Court, the Secretariat, the government establishment and the residences that were established in Dhaka.
> 
> *The British government had also promised to establish a university at Dhaka which, because of the Hindu opposition came into existence only as late as 1921. The dissolution of the partition was done solely to appease the West Bengali Hindu sentiment. It was the first stab on the back of Muslim Bengal which wanted to be free from Hindu exploitation. The Curzon Hall in Dhaka still bears the historical evidence of the short- lived independent Muslim Bengal.*
> 
> The annulment of the partition created still more hatred, distrust and animosity between the two communities whose religious beliefs and practices are polls apart. With the beginning of the self- government system Muslim leaders like Sir Abdur Rahim and his son-in law H.S. Suhrawardy organized the Muslim youth. Communal frenzy and riots killed thousands. Religion started playing a vital role in all matters. Seats were distributed in the Bengal Council on religious considerations and in 1935 the reserved seats for the Muslims numbered 119 out of 250 in the Council. In that the Hindu elites got only 58. Between 1930 and 1938 the Calcutta University had a Muslim chancellor. During that time the Hindu logo was changed. Sher-e-Bangla became Bengals prime minister in 1937. Text books were revised to expunge Hindu influence.
> *
> 
> The Education Reform Bill was passed in 1940 for the same purpose. When Fazlul Huq made primary education compulsory the Hindus opposed it because that would extend equal opportunity to the Muslims to be educated like them.*
> 
> *The Hindu-Muslim riot in 1946 killed 10,000. Rapes, looting and burning were rampant. It was the time when Mahatma Gandhi observed fast unto death after he saw the pictures of atrocities committed on Muslim men, women, and children by the Hindus. It was after this riot that it became clear to all that Muslims and Hindus could not live together.*
> 
> *This is our history ---all of it is religion*
> Today the slogans like Tumik Ami Ke  Bangali, Bangali are sending a shuddering shock wave all across the country. *Our Constitution has already laid down that the citizens of Bangladesh are Bangladeshis not Bangalis. Because Islam is the religion of 92 percent of the people, Islam has been rightly made the state religion.*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...iting-history-curzon-hall-shahbag-square.html



thanks but I know the main facts in the article.


----------



## scholseys

KRAIT said:


> With a defense budget of $ 40 billion, 1/3 times than your entire GDP.
> 
> You are surrounded by India from 3 sides and the 4th side is Bay of Bengal which is IN easy job.



what will be your objective? ground invasion? kill all jamatis? war for our resource rich Bangladesh aka golden fiber jute? war for manpower?..even if dhaka surrenders....what will u achieve?..it will go back the way it was...and if you plan on a ground invasion, you will unify 150 million people, it will cost you so much that it will get your tanked economy country bankrupt....you guys are still supa powa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fallstuff said:


> Saydee is the bright side of the Moon, not the dark side. I wonder who got taken over by the dark side.
> 
> The force is strong with Saydee !!!



brother i wonder how they took so close picture of moon, did they use telescope ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Porbot said:


> thanks but I know the main facts in the article.



You claim you knew yet you came here with communal overtone just like indians and Awami League.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porbot

BDforever said:


> brother i wonder how they took so close picture of moon, did they use telescope ?



I hope Bangladeshi people wake up and don't believe these type of non-sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

BDforever said:


> Today Hindu-Buddha communities accused Jamat-shibir for attack in today's press briefing.



I saw a video on Bangla cricket today, which I don't know to embed here, which made me sick. It showed Hindu women in tears as their houses were destroyed.

It's on page 75 of their Shahbagh sticky.

Our security forces must arrest senior Jamati leaders and *disable the Jamati terror network *so they cannot carry out terrorism and murder.

They should also ban high level Jamati supporters abroad who refuse to condemn this campaign of terror against Hindus or may even be directly or indirectly involved in it.

One prominent Jamati supporter in the UK is the controversial Muhammad Abdul Bari.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Porbot

idune said:


> You claim you knew yet you came here with communal overtone just like indians and Awami League.



Bro bangladesh is already a free country alhamdulillah...criminals will be criminals for that we should not get influenced by their act. It should be done democratically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

KRAIT said:


> With a defense budget of $ 40 billion, 1/3 times than your entire GDP.
> 
> You are surrounded by India from 3 sides and the 4th side is Bay of Bengal which is IN easy job.



Actually what we need is giant air filters on the border. 

Here is the reason why, when the wind start blowing from all directions into BD, the hygiene practice in India, or the lack of it causes havoc in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Porbot said:


> I hope Bangladeshi people wake up and don't believe these type of non-sense.



i do photography part time, i use professional camera, i know how it is impossible to take so close picture without noise and with full focus, it is only possible if you use telescope but fact is all telescope does not have camera, only high level space development institutions have this kind of telescope and those are so much expensive. or it can be possible in your pc with photoshop software

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> i do photography part time, i use professional camera, i know how it is impossible to so close picture without noise and with full focus, it is only possible if you use telescope but fact is all telescope does not have camera, only high level space development institutions have this kind of telescope and those are so much expensive. or it can be possible in your pc with photoshop software



i believe in miracles. Haters gon' hate


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> i believe in miracles. Haters gon' hate


ok I think that his face was on the moon , now tell me how did you take the picture so close and so clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> ok I think that his face was on the moon , now tell me how did you take the picture so close and so clear



hubble space telescope..........



KRAIT said:


> Actually we will let you jamatis take care of you guys.



I am a BNP supporter, not a jamaati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

queerbait said:


> i dont agree with the first part of your post.....being Bengali doesn't mean they are automatically a part of india....the temples burnt are banglashi's.......now i agree with you that there are psychological affects on indian society,but that doesn't mean we have a right to interfere....do we like it when pakistani's and bangladehi's raise godhra kand...no we dont..Why,because its our own internal affairs...same with bangladesh.All i am asking for the indian government is a measured response inline with international decorum....right now is not the time for it.



No they are not part of India, however that doesn't mean we shouldn't be supporting them or be concerned for them. 

As far as India govt is concerned, I don't think GOI has released any official statement regarding this, except for saying BD is more than capable of handling it's internal mess. So what are getting at really?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Indians according to their ultimate target are spreading anti-Islamic sentiment, attacking anyone who opposes their attacking view on Islamic faith and on majority population. Here is anti Islam comments an indian made and called "Quran is evil".





??????? ???????? ???????? ????? ???? ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

I wonder if Indians are so bad, why there are 150 million Muslims in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hmm....the situation is indeed getting out of control, and will get only worse around the country.



fallstuff said:


> Saydee is the bright side of the Moon, not the dark side. I wonder who got taken over by the dark side.
> 
> The force is strong with Saydee !!!



LOLz...bro. 

Your jokes always crack me up. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Hmm....the situation is indeed getting out of control, and will get only worse around the country.


Ye man, seeing face of sayedee in moon now, how much weed did these people consume?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

RiasatKhan said:


>



He still alive and well yet more than 50 people gave their life. I am expecting more bloodshed if he is not release. Remember Jamat-Shibir and Sayedee's supporters are all over the country. Many dislike Jamat-e-Islami yet they love Allama seyedee. He is an Islamic scholar first and then Jamat leader. I think Awami didn't expect such scenario. More yet to come.


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> I think Awami didn't expect such scenario. More yet to come.



No one expected his face to appear in the moon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Loki said:


> Hmm....the situation is indeed getting out of control, and will get only worse around the country.
> LOLz...bro. Your jokes always crack me up. Thanks.


Dude, is there any news channel which is covering it ? 

Give a live steaming link. Indian Media or any other don;t give all the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> Ye man, seeing face of sayedee in moon now, how much weed did these people consume?



Damn...the moon now has Jamaatis? I heard there were Nazis and self transforming robot aliens too. Sure's getting crowded over there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Paganism is haram in Islam.


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> No one expected his face to appear in the moon



I didn't mean his picture on the moon. it's photoshop by Awami thugs. I was taking about war like situation on the ground. Get on the program.


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Damn...the moon now has *Jamaatis*? I heard there were Nazis and self transforming robot aliens too. Sure's getting crowded over there



Sayedee and Hitler, together they rule

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

KRAIT said:


> Dude, is there any news channel which is covering it ?
> 
> Give a live steaming link. Indian Media or any other don;t give all the info.



Here's one from BBC:
BBC News - Three killed in more Bangladesh war crimes violence

Many dead:
At least 44 dead in Bangladesh protests over death sentence for Islamic leader - The Globe and Mail

Egyptian Brotherhood had something to say:
:: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood denounces #Sayedee verdict & condemns deadly force against citizens #savebangladesh : MariamTanzilla

Tunisian:
Tunisia: Ennahdha Party Statement on Events in Bangladesh - Ikhwanweb

USA/UN:
U.S. asks Bangladesh to calm the situation - Click Ittefaq | Click Ittefaq

World asks Bangladeshi Islamists to stop violence

I'd say, the bloggers who insulted Prophet Muhammad (who also happened to organize the Shahbag fest) literally screwed things up. And that is one key reason for the various Islamists to go amok (not all are Jamaat supporters). 

We can go all leaps and bounds over religious tolerance. However, Bangladesh is almost 90% Muslim, and a poor 3rd world nation. Given the nature of the society, they are are simply not ready for this kind of openness. No Muslim country is. Let alone Bangladesh which has a very volatile political climate. 

And what's more, there's the BNP as well. And they are not very happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Loki said:


> Here's one from BBC:
> BBC News - Three killed in more Bangladesh war crimes violence
> 
> Many dead:
> At least 44 dead in Bangladesh protests over death sentence for Islamic leader - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Egyptian Brotherhood had something to say:
> :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh
> 
> Egypt's Muslim Brotherlhood denounces #Sayedee verdict & condemns deadly force against citizens #savebangladesh : MariamTanzilla
> 
> The 'We-must-let-society-mature' school, largely led and staffed by conservatives unable to justify their favouritpp
> Tunisian:,
> Tunisia: Ennahdha Party Statement on Events in Bangladesh - Ikhwanweb
> 
> USA/UN:
> U.S. asks Bangladesh to calm the situation - Click Ittefaq | Click Ittefaq
> 
> World asks Bangladeshi Islamists to stop violence
> 
> I'd say, the bloggers who insulted Prophet Muhammad (who also happened to organize the Shahbag fest) literally screwed things up. And that is one key reason for the various Islamists to go amok (not all are Jamaat supporters).
> 
> We can go all leaps and bounds over religious tolerance. However, Bangladesh is almost 90% Muslim, and a poor 3rd world nation. Given the nature of the society, they are are simply not ready for this kind of openness. No Muslim country is. Let alone Bangladesh which has a very volatile political climate.
> 
> And what's more, there's the BNP as well. And they are not very happy.



Ah, our old friends, the 'We-must-let-Society-mature' School. Mainly conservatives, sometimes closet religious right wingers. We find them everywhere. *Krait* is one; you are in excellent company, indeed, distinguished company.


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> animelive said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one expected his face to appear in the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...the moon now has Jamaatis? I heard there were Nazis and self transforming robot aliens too. Sure's getting crowded over there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear sign of disgrace on moon. At last I know what it means
> Surely this photoshop mollahs r funny
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Here is another hindu terrorist belong to communist party commited henious crime and now threatening newspaper editor and even opposition. *And resistence against such terrorist is nothing to do with he is being hindu but EVERYTHING to do with he is being terrorist. But indians and Awami League and many in this forum use that for communal propaganda.* 
Indians and Awami League ise communalism to hide and defend their genocidal killing in Bangladesh. We have already heard india has been instegating and india is supporting these fascist errorist crowd.
----------------------------------------------------

*2006 terrorist is leading Shahbagh Square under guise of blogger*

*Bappa Ditto Basu*, one of the main killer during Awami League&#8221; logi boitha&#8221; terrorism is one of the leader of Shahbagh fascist mob under guise of blogger. Please see the picture of *Bappa Ditto Basu* (in red circle) involved in Awami League led &#8220;logi boitha&#8221; killing in 2006. 





*Bappa Ditto Basu* had been associated with left leaning extremist organization since childhood and now engaged with workers party extremist student wing Chatra Maitre. After his expulsion from Dhaka University, *Bappa Ditto Basu *actively engaged with left leaning terrorist organization and *being sheltered in india*. Recently, *Bappa Ditto Basu*, the known killer came under guise of blogger and incited to close news media and Islami bank and other organizations.

*Bappa Ditto Basu *in interview with newspaper admitted because of their call to attack Islami bank and other organizations, Khulna Islami Bank branch was set fire.

*Bappa Ditto Basu *born in Jessore district, son of Dulal Chandra Basu and *part of his family (uncle) lives in India.*

*Note:* Rough translation from news link posted in Bangla

???? ????? ???? ??????????? ??? ???????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

LaBong said:


> No they are not part of India, however that doesn't mean we shouldn't be supporting them or be concerned for them.
> 
> As far as India govt is concerned, I don't think GOI has released any official statement regarding this, except for saying BD is more than capable of handling it's internal mess. So what are getting at really?



You are right about government response...it was a mature one.My posts were targeted toward fellow indians who suggested an all out invasion for these activities.Respect the smaller countries internal affairs,only by that manner will we able to dispel
their insecurity from india's power.Learn from china, how it stays aloof from commenting on these matters...net result most of our neighborhood is favouring china over India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

KRAIT said:


> Dude, is there any news channel which is covering it ?
> 
> Give a live steaming link. Indian Media or any other don;t give all the info.



Situation is not that bad as spreading. Yes general ppl r sufferer of jamat's attack.
Gov cant fire at them fear of humanitarian loss and cant allow AL supporters to tackle the situation to avoid riot.
Polices r dying by their attack and they r just firing to save their life.
Mass capturing is needed but this gov. were never upto that mark to tackle law and order.
Here is link u can find many options. But helpful if u know Bengali
Jagobd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> Situation is not that bad as spreading. Yes general ppl r sufferer of jamat's attack.
> Gov cant fire at them fear of humanitarian loss and cant allow AL supporters to tackle the situation to avoid riot.
> Polices r dying by their attack and they r just firing to save their life.
> Mass capturing is needed but this gov. were never upto that mark to tackle law and order.
> Here is link u can find many options. But helpful if u know Bengali
> Jagobd.com




spoken like a true awami leaguer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Ah, our old friends, the 'We-must-let-Society-mature' School. Mainly conservatives, sometimes closet religious right wingers. We find them everywhere. *Krait* is one; you are in excellent company, indeed, distinguished company.



Everybody has the right to choose his/her religion or become atheist, but that doesn't give them the right to insult others religion. Why can't these atheist be happy with their own beliefs and mind their own business instead of criticizing Islam.Society is mature enough to tolerate atheist but when atheist start attack Islam it becomes problem.


----------



## neutral_person

Moander said:


> Everybody has the right to choose his/her religion or become atheist, but that doesn't give them the right to insult others religion.



Debatable, in my view freedom of speech should always be upheld. Speech doesnt hurt anyone (unless you are a female teen going through puberty who is emotionally touchy like the jamaatis are), but going around rioting and killing does hurt people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

neutral_person said:


> Debatable, in my view freedom of speech should always be upheld. Speech doesnt hurt anyone (unless you are a female teen going through puberty who is emotionally touchy like the jamaatis are), but going around rioting and killing does hurt people...



So, why there is a subject called psychology? You can't see mind but people have them. Emotion is intangible, only robots doesn't have emotion. Emotions can be hurt by speech.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;*

à¦à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§ à¦¸à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§à¦à§ à¦¦à§à¦à¦¾ à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾à¦° à¦à§à¦à¦¬ - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦à¦²à§

&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2537;-&#2534;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2478;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;-&#2482;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;
- See more at: à¦à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§ à¦¸à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§à¦à§ à¦¦à§à¦à¦¾ à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾à¦° à¦à§à¦à¦¬ - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦à¦²à§

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476;*
> 
> à¦&#353;à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§&#8225; à¦¸à¦¾à¦&#710;à¦¦à§&#8364;à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦¦à§&#8225;à¦&#8211;à¦¾ à¦¯à¦¾à¦&#8220;à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾à¦° à¦&#8212;à§à¦&#339;à¦¬ - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2537;-&#2534;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
> 
> &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2478;&#2474;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;-&#2482;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;
> - See more at: à¦&#353;à¦¾à¦à¦¦à§&#8225; à¦¸à¦¾à¦&#710;à¦¦à§&#8364;à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦¦à§&#8225;à¦&#8211;à¦¾ à¦¯à¦¾à¦&#8220;à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾à¦° à¦&#8212;à§à¦&#339;à¦¬ - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;



awami league propaganda! his face was clearly seen on the moon.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> awami league propaganda! his face was clearly seen on the moon.



That was in fact Ananta Jalil's face not of Sayeedi...:lmao:






Anyway all please be careful about this video of Sayeedi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

neutral_person said:


> Debatable, in my view freedom of speech should always be upheld. Speech doesnt hurt anyone (unless you are a female teen going through puberty who is emotionally touchy like the jamaatis are), but going around rioting and killing does hurt people...



And you assume that Jamaat is the only Islamic party in Bangladesh? You are clearly mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Hindu Man and Woman demand Syedee's release*

In an unprecedented move thousands of hindu man and WOMAN brought out procession for release of Saydee. This has happened in Eneytpur upzilla under Sirajgang district. This event put further dent on indian and Awami League communal propaganda and using hindr their genocidal crime.






News source:
Daily Amardesh -????, ?????? ? ????? ????, ?? ??????? ????, ?? ????? ???? ???? ?????


----------



## animelive

One this is funny here, there is no pics of hindu temple burning or houses burning and people are jumping and making shibir anti-hindu while when Al brutally chopped a hindu dude, they were patriotic mainstream Bangalis......JOY BANGLA


----------



## Screambowl

I am not very much aware of the situation in Bangladesh but can any one tell me briefly what exactly is happening, why so much protest, who are fighting?


----------



## animelive

Screambowl said:


> I am not very much aware of the situation in Bangladesh but can any one tell me briefly what exactly is happening, why so much protest, who are fighting?



Basically the convict who is in jail was seen int he moon, now the police went crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

animelive said:


> Basically the convict who is in jail was seen int he moon, now the police went crazy



but why the protest? JeI Vs who?


----------



## animelive

Screambowl said:


> but why the protest? JeI Vs who?



Awami league, the ones who are destroying the country by making it lawless.


----------



## KRAIT

Listening Post - Bangladesh: The ghosts of 1971 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j7rV7LjP38


----------



## Mattrixx

aazidane said:


> awami league propaganda! his face was clearly seen on the moon.



Right what can be expected from a madrassa child 



idune said:


> *Hindu Man and Woman demand Syedee's release*
> 
> In an unprecedented move thousands of hindu man and WOMAN brought out procession for release of Saydee. This has happened in Eneytpur upzilla under Sirajgang district. This event put further dent on indian and Awami League communal propaganda and using hindr their genocidal crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News source:
> Daily Amardesh -????, ?????? ? ????? ????, ?? ??????? ????, ?? ????? ???? ???? ?????



Yes how can they control them after seeing the face of syedy in the moon


----------



## idune

Indian awami league attempt to use false flagh attack on hindu community and used them as human shield against public outrages is further exposed. Here Jamaat Shibbir stand guard against any false flag awami league attack on hindu temple/mondir in Comilla district.


----------



## idune

Not for this thread...deleting


----------



## Ammyy

@idune 

Why you are not posting pic of policemen those where killed by these terrorists while protecting common people of Bangladesh?

Or they are not belongs to Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

@BDforever @ShadowFaux




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=122976037886213

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> @BDforever @ShadowFaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=122976037886213



hang those chapati league too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

idune said:


> Indian awami league attempt to use false flagh attack on hindu community and used them as human shield against public outrages is further exposed. Here Jamaat Shibbir stand guard against any false flag awami league attack on hindu temple/mondir in Comilla district.



You are claiming JI are pro-Hindus, LMAO  Where are your bigoted anti-Hindu comments.


----------



## animelive

Gigawatt said:


> You are claiming JI are pro-Hindus, LMAO  Where are your bigoted anti-Hindu comments.



Maybe not but they aren't anti-hindu either, i know many hindus myself, they enjoy Eid, we go to their festivals to enjoy the sweets. That is how it is ad that is how it should be. But the Awami chapati league are dividing the people.


----------



## INDIC

animelive said:


> Maybe not but they aren't anti-hindu either, i know many hindus myself, they enjoy Eid, we go to their festivals to enjoy the sweets. That is how it is ad that is how it should be. But the Awami chapati league are dividing the people.



I am talking about JI, not common Bangladeshis. This time they are attacking Hindus even without winning the elections. This is nothing new, they had done it previously after winning the election.


----------



## animelive

Gigawatt said:


> I am talking about JI, not common Bangladeshis. This time they are attacking Hindus even without winning the elections. This is nothing new, they had done it previously after winning the election.



Who killed biswajit in open street? JI? please, BAL is known for their falseflag operations, no point in accusing some party without any proof.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

I doubt... It is not clear to me wheather Jamat did it or BAL or BNP or some other party.... very confusing


----------



## Paan Singh

Islamic activists have attacked dozens of Hindu temples and hundreds of homes across Bangladesh since an Islamist leader was sentenced to death for war crimes last month, a Hindu group said on Wednesday. 

Bangladesh Puja Udjapon Parishad, a group which looks after Hindu temples, said 47 temples and at least 700 Hindu houses had either been torched or vandalised since the verdict against Delwar Hossain Sayedee.

Sayedee, vice-president of the country's largest Islamic party Jamaat-e-Islami, was sentenced to hang on February 28 for crimes including rape and murder committed during the 1971 independence conflict.

The sentencing of Sayedee and other Jamaat-e-Islami leaders has triggered the worst violence in impoverished Muslim-majority Bangladesh since independence, with 85 people so far killed in the unrest.

Kazal Debnath, a vice-president of Bangladesh Puja Udjapon Parishad, blamed the attacks on Hindu temples and homes on Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir.

"It was the work of the Jamaat and Shibir, but we also accuse the government, the police and the local government representatives including (our) MPs for failing to protect the temples and our community," he told AFP.

He said the attackers were given free rein to "torch our temples, houses and properties".

Jamaat has denied any role in the attacks, blaming supporters of the ruling Awami League party for the violence.

But foreign minister Dipu Moni told diplomats last week that Jamaat and Shibir attacked Hindu temples and houses in a "pre-planned manner".

Hindus, who make up nearly 10% of Bangladesh's 153 million-strong population, are traditionally seen as supporters of the Awami League, which brands itself as a secular party. 

They were the main targets during Bangladesh's 1971 independence war against Pakistan and during post-poll violence in 2001 when a centre-right party allied with Jamaat won a two-thirds majority. 

Jamaat-e-Islami leaders have been on trial at the domestic International Crimes Tribunal, accused of colluding with Pakistan and pro-Pakistan militias during the war for independence.

But the party says the process is an attempt by the ruling party to settle scores and not about delivering justice.

47 temples, 700 Hindu houses torched, vandalised in Bangladesh - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Paan Singh said:


> Islamic activists have attacked dozens of Hindu temples and hundreds of homes across Bangladesh since an Islamist leader was sentenced to death for war crimes last month, a Hindu group said on Wednesday.
> 
> Bangladesh Puja Udjapon Parishad, a group which looks after Hindu temples, said 47 temples and at least 700 Hindu houses had either been torched or vandalised since the verdict against Delwar Hossain Sayedee.
> 
> Sayedee, vice-president of the country's largest Islamic party Jamaat-e-Islami, was sentenced to hang on February 28 for crimes including rape and murder committed during the 1971 independence conflict.
> 
> The sentencing of Sayedee and other Jamaat-e-Islami leaders has triggered the worst violence in impoverished Muslim-majority Bangladesh since independence, with 85 people so far killed in the unrest.
> 
> Kazal Debnath, a vice-president of Bangladesh Puja Udjapon Parishad, blamed the attacks on Hindu temples and homes on Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir.
> 
> "It was the work of the Jamaat and Shibir, but we also accuse the government, the police and the local government representatives including (our) MPs for failing to protect the temples and our community," he told AFP.
> 
> He said the attackers were given free rein to "torch our temples, houses and properties".
> 
> Jamaat has denied any role in the attacks, blaming supporters of the ruling Awami League party for the violence.
> 
> But foreign minister Dipu Moni told diplomats last week that Jamaat and Shibir attacked Hindu temples and houses in a "pre-planned manner".
> 
> Hindus, who make up nearly 10% of Bangladesh's 153 million-strong population, are traditionally seen as supporters of the Awami League, which brands itself as a secular party.
> 
> They were the main targets during Bangladesh's 1971 independence war against Pakistan and during post-poll violence in 2001 when a centre-right party allied with Jamaat won a two-thirds majority.
> 
> Jamaat-e-Islami leaders have been on trial at the domestic International Crimes Tribunal, accused of colluding with Pakistan and pro-Pakistan militias during the war for independence.
> 
> But the party says the process is an attempt by the ruling party to settle scores and not about delivering justice.
> 
> 47 temples, 700 Hindu houses torched, vandalised in Bangladesh - Hindustan Times



This is horrible by the jamatis and their senile apologists making weird ''false flag'' claims does not hide the fact that jamatis are religious nutjobs who use systematic violence against civilians, aprticularly hindus to achieve their political goals. Thats the textbook definition of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

fateh71 said:


> This is horrible by the jamatis and their senile apologists making weird ''false flag'' claims does not hide the fact that jamatis are religious nutjobs who use systematic violence against civilians, aprticularly hindus to achieve their political goals. *Thats the textbook definition of terrorists.*



Another proof of my assertion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

kalu_miah said:


> Another proof of my assertion.



Ok so you love and worship jamatis. Good for you. That however does not mean you and jamatis can keep attacking hindus and their temples.

Jamatis are terrorists, as they are using systematic violence aginst civilians, which is the textbook definition of terrorism. Not sorry for your hurt feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> @Loki why should this kind of thread be allowed? These reports like many others are proven to be about false flag operation run by AL, and then Indian media in India and Indian agent media in Bangladesh, running with these stories to run their propaganda line that:
> 
> - Jamaat is a communal organization of "terrorists"
> - hence Bangladesh is infested with "Islamist terrorists"
> 
> *This is defamation about a legitimate and bona fide political party in Bangladesh and also defamation of Bangladesh itself. *Please consider closing this thread down.



The bold part tells many thing.
Where u make conspiracy theories BD is india's vessel state.
BD is nothing more than raw creation.
Try to manipulate history or try to prove something intentionally.
That doesnt hurt bd's image.
Which terrorist's activity is widely proven,
talking against them is now ur problem.
There goes ur credibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

kalu_miah said:


> @Loki why should this kind of thread be allowed? These reports like many others are proven to be about false flag operation run by AL, and then Indian media in India and Indian agent media in Bangladesh, running with these stories to run their propaganda line that:
> 
> - Jamaat is a communal organization of "terrorists"
> - hence Bangladesh is infested with "Islamist terrorists"
> 
> This is defamation about a legitimate and bona fide political party in Bangladesh and also defamation of Bangladesh itself. Please consider closing this thread down.



I think the thread is not one of the finest, but its ok. It is still a medium for discussion. 

You just have to live with the trolling Indians. 

O


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

doing a witch-hunt against the religious groups/opposition seems to have opened up a pandoras box

rather than go after civilian hindu homes, they should march to hasina's home instead 



Soumitra said:


> I don't know what Hindu's have done against Jamaatiis. I hope the govt. takes strict action against the perpetrators as well as protects the minorities



probably some decades-old bad blood



pritamkonar said:


> And some shameless members here in PDF saying Hindus are not prosecuted. Shameless liars.



you know - you indians of all people shouldnt be reactive and start pointing fingers

has one arrest been made over Gujrat genocide or the destruction of Churches in Orissa?



KRAIT said:


> What's the logic of attacking Hindus over the issue of war criminals ?
> 
> Lets deport illegal BD people and allow these Hindus in India.



are these bengali hindus mostly brahmin or dalits?

it matters, because it determines how they'll be met and treated in hindu india


----------



## mb444

Attacking Hindus would not serve Jaamat, it would be entirely counterproductive. BAL goons are doing it. It has happened before and it is happening now. 

Close this retarded thread. These are entirely fabricated stories by BAL and their sponsors. All major established international news agencies have highlighted the state repression happening in BD. The FM protested the "unfairness" of it all and hey presto BS news broadcasted by BAL mouthpieces and Indian agencies today. This is the last throw of the dice of a morally bankrupt, fascist illigal government.

Close this retarted thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kalu_miah said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=38840" target="_blank">Loki</a></u> why should this kind of thread be allowed? These reports like many others are proven to be about false flag operation run by AL, and then Indian media in India and Indian agent media in Bangladesh, running with these stories to run their propaganda line that:
> 
> - Jamaat is a communal organization of "terrorists"
> - hence Bangladesh is infested with "Islamist terrorists"
> 
> *This is defamation about a legitimate and bona fide political party in Bangladesh and also defamation of Bangladesh itself. *Please consider closing this thread down.



Yes just a small part of destructive activity of this bona fide poitical party has been captured by close circuit camera.... Have a look...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=444755618935071

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

I have no doubt that this attack is not in hand of Jamat neither BNP . what the benefit Jamat will get by attacking Hindu family . it would just make their image more bleak . what i think the Govt agent or the miscreants took the chance at the time of out rage over killing of innocent protester . hindus are living happily and freely in bangladesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*The Monster Breathes Air *

*Truth About Jamaat*
&#8226;Labelled fundamentalist, the Jamaat (right, Jamaat leader Sayedee, who was sentenced to death after being held guilty for crimes in &#8217;71) isn&#8217;t guilty of sectarian violence against Hindus
&#8226;Hindus, often oppressed economically, have their lives secure
&#8226;The BJI has relinquished its goal of establishing the &#8216;rule of Allah&#8217;; also promised to reserve 33 per cent organisational posts for women

*The best thing about Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami (BJI) is that it doesn&#8217;t kill Hindus simply because of their faith. To be honest, the Jamaat pales into insignificance before monstrous Hindutva outfits that regularly target Muslims in India. This is the plain truth about the much-maligned Islamic party next door.* 

Of course, Indian and western media don&#8217;t allow facts to get in the way of a good story. In their coverage of the escalating unrest&#8212;the ongoing war crimes trials, the Shahbag Square protests, and the flaring up of tension after Jamaat leader Delwar Hossein Sayedee was sentenced to death over atrocities committed in 1971&#8212;the Jamaat is relentlessly dem*onised. The latest political turmoil has claimed 84 lives, mainly Jamaat cadres gunned down by security forces.

*Outlook was on board the Boeing 747 President Pranab Mukherjee flew to Dhaka in even as Bangladesh literally bur*ned. Indian high commission offici*als sweating it out on the tarmac were relieved once &#8216;Big Brother&#8217; had arrived in a Jumbo Jet. &#8220;The size of the aircraft matters, yaar. It sends the right message to the host, it exudes power,&#8221; a first secretary remarked smugly*. But the ground situation in the capital city was so scary that when artillery pieces boomed in a ceremonial welcome for the Indian president, some in the entourage mistook it for police firing and were visibly shaken. 

Anti-Jamaat demonstrations at Dhaka&#8217;s Shahbag Square by secular-liberal forces and spiralling countrywide violence has turned the spotlight on the BJI, which went on the offensive after February 28, when Sayedee was handed the death sentence. It&#8217;s an electoral ally of former PM Begum Khaleda Zia&#8217;s Ban*gladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), lab*elled anti-India, unlike Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s ruling Awami League, widely perceived as pro-India. The two parties, backed by their coalition partners, are contenders for power in elections due next year, if they can agree upon the composition of a neutral interim administration&#8212;a con*stitutional requirement to ensure fair elections.

Even as the Awami League government takes on the Jamaat, does it constitute a clear and present threat to India? Jamaatis are con*spicuous even in predominantly Muslim Bangladesh, beca*use they sport a beard and a skull cap. But does wearing Islam on their sleeves turn them into sworn enemies of India, or Hindus, who comprise 10 per cent of Bangladesh&#8217;s population? Is the Jamaat anti-India, or anti-Hindu, or both?

Neither Indian diplomats in Dhaka nor Hindu community leaders can recall a murder of a Hindu for purely religious reasons in years. Hindus have been kil*led by BNP-Jamaat followers, but were essentially victims of political vendetta. They were targeted not as Hindus, but because they were perceived as adversa*ries owing allegiance to the Awami Lea*gue. It can be compared with political violence in West Bengal, where CPI(M)-Trinamool clashes reg*ularly claim lives of political workers&#8212;many of them Muslims, and from either party.

Indian diplomats in Dhaka or Hindu community leaders can&#8217;t recall a Hindu being killed for religious reasons.

*A spokesman for the Hindu Buddhist Christian Unity Council (HBCUC) told Outlook that an elderly priest of a Hindu temple in Banskhali near Chittagong was beaten to death hours after Sayedee was sentenced on February 28, but Ind*ian high commission officials insist that the death didn&#8217;t have religious overto*nes.* Interestingly, in December 2012, a Hindu youth called Biswajit Das was killed in a union clash by members of the Awami League&#8217;s students&#8217; wing, Chhatra League, in broad daylight. The 24-year-old victim was captured on camera scr*eaming that he was an apolitical Hindu. Biswajit&#8217;s gruesome, cold-bloo*ded mur*der has blotted the Awami League&#8217;s copybook.

Bangladeshi Hindus may not live under the shadow of the sword, but life for them is not a bed of roses either. The vicious attacks they suffer are economic in nature, but wreak havoc nonetheless. Their homes, shops and cultivable land are targeted, forcing them to migrate to India so that their properties can be appropriated. Hindu temples and women are special targets. The temples are desecrated, the women abd*ucted and married after conversion at gunpoint. Even so, the HBCUC spok*esman said that pogroms like Gujarat or Kok*rajhar against the minority community are inconceivable.

The Jamaat is a key constituent of the BNP-led alliance because its support is crucial in around 80 seats of the 345-strong Bangladesh parliament. And the Jamaat, despite its fundamentalist image, is hardly averse to change. At the election commission&#8217;s prodding, it amended its charter, bidding farewell to its goal of establishing the &#8216;rule of Allah&#8217;. And Hindutva poster girls like Sushma Swaraj, Shaina Chudasama, Nirmala Seetharaman, Smriti Irani and Meenakshi Lekhi would be delighted to know that the Jamaat has promised to reserve 33 per cent of organisational posts for women.

In September 2011, Manmohan Singh famously said that &#8220;25 per cent of Ban*gladeshis swear by the Jamaat, are very anti-Indian and are in the clutches of the isi&#8221;. However, a pertinent question: what has South Block done to win them over since? New Delhi refuses to have any truck with the Jamaat, and calls it a terrorist outfit in cahoots with Pakistan, Al Qaeda and the Taliban. Indian diplomats have established formal contacts with all political parties in Bangladesh except the BJI. It&#8217;s doubtful if they even speak informally. The Jamaat remains a dark mystery for India which has no idea of what&#8217;s going on inside it.

It&#8217;s high time India plays ball with the Jamaat. America&#8217;s concern for the Jam*aat is pretty evident: it has even shrugged off gratuitous Indian advice to engage only with democratic and secular forces in New Delhi&#8217;s backyard. Wash*ington has questioned irregularities in the war crimes trials and told Dhaka that human rights violations won&#8217;t be tolerated. The US obviously sees the BJI as a key player in its plans to coronate Kha*leda Zia, even as India finalises its stra*tegy to ensure another term for Sheikh Hasina.

The Monster Breathes Air | S.N.M. Abdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

*Bangladesh: Jamaat leader held for inciting anti-Hindus attacks*

Dhaka: Bangladesh police on Thursday arrested a sub-district chairman and local leader of fundamentalist Jamaat-e-Islami for inciting attacks on Hindus and temples in southeastern Chittagong as minorities appeared to be targets of past two weeks of violence over 1971 war crimes trial. "Police and (elite anti-crime Rapid Action Battalion) RAB teams jointly arrested Banshkhali upazila chairman Alamgir Kabir Chowdhury on charges of inciting violence against Hindu community and attack on their temples and property," a police official said. 

Chowdhury's arrest came two weeks after suspected activists of Jamaat and its student affiliate Islami Chatra Shibir went on rampage at their southeastern stronghold attacking and vandalising several houses and temples of Hindu community alongside the local government establishments. They launched a violent protest against the death penalty awarded to one of their stalwarts Delwar Hossain Sayedee by a special tribunal for 1971 war crimes charges. 

Banskhali was one of the areas where the followers of the Hindu faith came under attacks during the recent violence which saw deaths of over 70 people, including six policemen, while several dozen Hindu temples were vandalised. Analysts said JI activists attacked Hindu villages and places of worship largely to spark reaction in India as the extreme rightwing party felt attacking minorities could divert public attention from the war crimes trial. 

*Analysts said activists attacked Hindu villages to spark reaction in India as the extreme right-wing party felt attacking minorities could divert public attention from the war crimes trial.*


The law enforcement agencies enforced a strict vigil against violence against Hindus while the High Court issued several directives for the protection of the minorities. "A sense of fear is still there among the Hindu community although no fresh violence was reported in the past two days.. we are disappointed that the lawmakers of the (ruling) Awami League and main opposition BNP and peoples representatives at local levels are not taking initiatives for social and political resistance. This apathy (of the MPs and local representatives) gave them (attackers) a walkover but unless they intervene immediately the minority community could be exposed to more violence," Bangladesh Puja Udjapon Parishad vice president Kazal Debnath said.

Bangladesh: Jamaat leader held for inciting anti-Hindus attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

thats good but now rawami DALAAL league will get fire in their AAAAzZZ and new threads will start of pour into PDF


----------



## kalu_miah

Already predicted RAWAMI line of action. No surprise there.

If this Jamati did what is alleged then he should get proper punishment and should be expelled from the party by Jamat.

If Jamat do not expel proven communal instigators, then all Bangladeshi's should support banning of Jamat as a political party. Unlike India and its Hindutva Bajrang Dal infested BJP, there is no place for communalism in Bangladesh.


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Already predicted RAWAMI line of action. No surprise there.
> 
> If this Jamati did what is alleged then he should get proper punishment and should be expelled from the party by Jamat.
> 
> If Jamat do not expel proven communal instigators, then all Bangladeshi's should support banning of Jamat as a political party. *Unlike India and its Hindutva Bajrang Dal infested BJP, there is no place for communalism in Bangladesh.*



Everyone got punished who was responsible for communal violence in India can you say same for your country?


Hundreds of temple belongs to minority destroyed in Bangladesh and still you said 


> there is no place for communalism in Bangladesh



What else you need to prove communal violence against Hindu by Jamat ?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I think the government is making a mistake to divide Bengalis and weaken the opposition through witch hunt practices

Attacks on hindu homes is condemnable too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

India and awami league are using hindus in Bangladesh as human shield to cover their genocide and killing. After Ramu attack Awami League also blamed Jamaat and opposition but it turned out Awami league was behind the attack just to blame Jamaat. Here is the picture showing awami League thugs before attacking Buddhist neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hindus protest Khaleda visit*

Hindus protest Khaleda visit - bdnews24.com

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-03-15 18:59:52.0 Updated: 2013-03-15 19:01:05.0
1 / 1







Hindus staged demonstrations and formed a human chain at Louhajang upazila in Munshiganj district on Friday against BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zias visit to their area.


She visited the Kali Mandir at Goalimandra Moniparha of the upazila which was recently damaged in mayhem unleashed allegedly by the Jamaat-e-Islami activists.

The minority residents under the banner of Sammilita Sankhalaghu Samproday paraded around the ravaged temple covering their mouths with black scarf and holding black flag in the afternoon.

They also chanted slogans protesting the former Prime Ministers visit to the area.

Later, hundreds of people formed a human chain demanding trial of the suspected war criminals.

Suspected activists of Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir unleashed countrywide violence after the International Crimes Tribunal-1 handed down death penalty to Jamaat leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee in a war crimes case on Feb 28.

The marauding activists also vandalised and torched temples and households belonging to Hindu community in different places across the country.

They vandalised the idols and torched the Kami Mondir at Louhajang upazila on Mar 3.

Police have so far arrested four people after local Puja Udjapan Committee President Anil Chandra Das filed a case over the incident.

Though the lower court granted bail to the four, they were later remanded following High Court directives.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Wednesday, March 13, 2013
*Two more temples vandalised
2 Hindu houses set on fire*

Two more temples vandalised | The Daily Star

Star Report

Unidentified criminals destroyed around 30 idols in two temples in Jhenidah and Gopalganj on Monday.

In Jhenidah, vandals broke into the temple at Angita cremation ground in Kaliganj upazila and wrecked 23 Shib idols around midnight, reported our correspondent in the district.
Badal Thakur, president of the temple committee, has demanded exemplary punishment to those involved in the hate crime.

Liakat Hossain, officer-in-charge of Kaliganj Police Station, said they would look into the matter.

Upazila Chairman Anwarul Azim Anar said a thorough investigation would be launched to bring the criminals to book.

AL lawmaker Abdul Mannan, Deputy Commissioner Khaja Hannan, Jhenidah Superintendent of Police Altaf Hossain and Upazila Vice Chairman Tithi Rani Biswas, among others, visited the spot.

In Gopalganj, six idols were destroyed at Kafilabari Durga temple in the districts Kotalipara upazila the same night, reported a correspondent.

Sources said a devotee, Aloka Madhu, discovered the broken idols when she went to offer prayers around 10:00am.

Khokon Bala, chairman of Ramshil union parishad of Kotalipara, said the temple was vandalised by criminals.

Officer-in-Charge of Kotalipara Police Station Tuta Mia confirmed the incident.

Upazila Nirbahi Officer of Kotalipara Md Mikail said, We are investigating the matter.
Earlier, six people including a Jamaat leader were arrested on charges of torching a temple in Lakhirpar area of Kotalipara on March 3.

Meanwhile in Barisal city, two houses of Hindus on New Vatikhana Road were set ablaze by unknown criminals around 2:45am yesterday.

The flames were doused by locals before they could wreak any major damage.

A bottle of kerosene was recovered from the spot, but no complaints were lodged with the police, said Rafiqul Islam, officer-in-charge of Kawnia Police Station.

Touhidul Islam Badsha, councillor of ward-4, and Ashok Sarkar, owners of the houses, said the vandals used sacks, saw-dust and kerosene to set f

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

Note to all Bangladeshi's who are against Indo-Awami nexus. The way it works is that you have plants among journalists and this is how you have media in your pocket. The police has to be under your control as well. So then whenever you need you ask police to create false case and then ask journalists to report on these false cases. Once a false report based on a false case is published, the eager beaver volunteers then run with it to magnify this propaganda using this kind of sites as echo chambers. This is how a false reality is established, quite easily, in poor undeveloped places like South Asia. Police has to follow order of govt. in power and journalists are bought and sold. And propaganda is dime a dozen.


----------



## jayron

so vicious and cunning. And these guys are supposed to be torch bearers of their religion.


----------



## Yogi

i think this Jamat incidence is creating too much intolerance n hostility in BD...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

The Hindus in Bangladesh have always voted against these hardliners. 

Good Show.


----------



## kalu_miah

EzioAltaïr;4040981 said:


> Wow. So now somehow, India is responsible for intolerant a**holes torching others' houses in Bangladesh? Wow. We really have a long reach don't we.



We will catch each and every one of your misdeeds on our soil, rest assure.


----------



## Infinity

I think its difficult to Practice Secularism in South Asian Muslim Countries....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

kalu_miah said:


> We will catch each and every one of your misdeeds on our soil, rest assure.



Sure sure. I suppose the next time we save your arse from genocidal maniacs, you will stop our "misdeeds" and "crimes".


----------



## Skies

Actually Islam never supports creating any trouble for minorities, rather it is said in Islam not to breach the rights of minority until they do not hurt Muslims. But AL is giving an impression that Islam does not protect the rights of minorities. 

Two bad things that AL is doing are:

1. Playing with Hindus/minorities, giving them an impression that BNP, its allies and Islam are bad for minorities. But that's not true.

-Minorities should not be prey of BAL's dirty politics; BNP, its allies and Islam are not bad/harmful for the minorities. By no means.

2. BAL is playing with Islam. Let me say how. It says that Jammat (also BNP sometimes) does politics in the name of Islam. This is a misinterpretation of Islam by BAL. Islam is a complete system, and politics is not any alien part of Islam.

-Islam is not a matter of worshiping Islam, rather a matter of practicing, implementing and spreading its values and lessons in the society. So if any party comes to do Islamic politics, it's good, *if the way is through democracy, of course*, not extremism like cave people like Talibans.


Another thing that @Hammer-fist claimed that with the increase of women empowerment and HDI in BD, people of BD would reject Islam based politics and Jammat. But that is not a certain thing to claim, IMO. Because, Islam is a progressive religion, and we know how Jammat patronizes education and their women wing is very educated and empowered. So women education and empowerment might not conflict with Islamic politics in future in BD. But if women go beyond modesty and decency, then yes, women education and empowerment would conflict with Islamic politics and values. In fact, I know two highly educated, English medium, empowered girls who support Islamic politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nothing unexpected from Jamatis. Its deeds like these which keeps them going .


----------



## Md Akmal

@ You know, why Awami Leaque is doing this dirty politics ? It has two purposes :

1. First to please India and to get their deep sympathy.
2. To malign Jamaat among the common people that they are not safe specially among the minority.
3. To show the World that Jamaati's are fundamentalist and also threat to world peace hence to be crashed.
4. To make a sufficient grounf for banning Jamaat from the politics.

But poor Awami Leaquer does not know that "Man proposes and God disposses ". Soon this Awami Leaque will be in a thick soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

what for? did she or her party killed them?

by the way do these women even can read what is written on the banners? NVM. seems awamis are trying to damage political image of Khalida and her party evern for this simple sympathy with BDeshi Hindus by Khalida

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

anti bangladesh wannabe indians protesting against nationalist leader. irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

What is the population of Bangladesh? How many of those are Hindus?


----------



## Ammyy

Spring Onion said:


> what for? did she or her party killed them?
> 
> by the way do these women even can read what is written on the banners? NVM. seems awamis are trying to damage political image of Khalida and her party evern for this simple sympathy with BDeshi Hindus by Khalida



Protest for supporting terror of Jamat who attacking Hindus.


----------



## Spring Onion

DRDO said:


> Protest for supporting terror of Jamat who attacking Hindus.



Khalida was the one who had condmened the "attacks" while at the same time calling for a fair trial.

anyway seems awamis are taking double edge by killing hindus and then also blocking any effort by BNP to show solidarity with Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

kobiraaz said:


> anti bangladesh wannabe indians protesting against nationalist leader. irony.




Any nationalist leader will not support Jamat those who dnt want independent Bangladesh.
BNP on this issue should support gov .. If they openly attacking Hindus how can zia support these terrorists?


----------



## Ammyy

Spring Onion said:


> Khalida was the one who had condmened the "attacks" while at the same time calling for a fair trial.
> 
> anyway seems awamis are taking double edge by killing hindus and then also blocking any effort by BNP to show solidarity with Hindus



Did she mention jamat?

She still supporting jamat for their activities so else you expecting from minority in BD?

And about your stories.. You are free to make stories whatever suits you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

DRDO said:


> Did she mention jamat?
> 
> She still supporting jamat for their activities so else you expecting from minority in BD?
> 
> And about your stories.. You are free to make stories whatever suits you.



she is not supporting UNFAIR trial thats all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

do hindus still resides in bangladesh..


----------



## Ammyy

Spring Onion said:


> she is not supporting UNFAIR trial thats all.



This thread not about war crimes its about communal riots in BD by jamat and protest of minority group agaist supporter of these terrorist.


----------



## Ayush

he should be put on a trial now.


----------



## kobiraaz

Spring Onion said:


> Khalida was the one who had condmened the "attacks" while at the same time calling for a fair trial.
> 
> anyway seems awamis are taking double edge by killing hindus and then also blocking any effort by BNP to show solidarity with Hindus



Dont fall for this propaganda...

1. Bdnews24 reported it, these days they are less credible than Goebbels. to know more explore this thread - http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/235677-bangladesh-media-watch.html

2.few Awamileague supporters gathered there to stage the drama....

3.Mainstream local hindus know they were attackd by Awami men disguised as Jamat e islami.. but they cant speak as awamileague is the ruling party... some fake attacks were previously exposed - 

Explore these threds - 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/240434-tanvir-murder-father-ivy-point-finger-awami-leader-shamim-osman.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/238594-awami-league-activist-caught-while-vandalizing-shahid-minar.html

4. Mainstream local hindus welcomed Khaleda Zia in local Mandir... while those wannabe indians dalals protested somewhere else.....







5. Today's poll in Prothom alo reveals that 77% Bangladeshis think Current Govt. is deliberately manipulating truth against BNP






Finally, Since when Khaleda Required Minority Vote?? She is a nationalist leader, to her everyone is Bangladeshi.. BNP came to power 3 times without Hindu Vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> Dont fall for this propaganda...
> 
> 1. Bdnews24 reported it, these days they are less credible than Goebbels. to know more explore this thread - http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/235677-bangladesh-media-watch.html
> 
> 2.few Awamileague supporters gathered there to stage the drama....
> 
> 3.Mainstream local hindus know they were attackd by Awami men disguised as Jamat e islami.. but they cant speak as awamileague is the ruling party... some fake attacks were previously exposed -
> 
> Explore these threds -
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/240434-tanvir-murder-father-ivy-point-finger-awami-leader-shamim-osman.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/238594-awami-league-activist-caught-while-vandalizing-shahid-minar.html
> 
> 4. Mainstream local hindus welcomed Khaleda Zia in local Mandir... while those wannabe indians dalals protested somewhere else.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Today's poll in Prothom alo reveals that 77% Bangladeshis think Current Govt. is deliberately manipulating truth against BNP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Since when Khaleda Required Minority Vote?? She is a nationalist leader, to her everyone is Bangladeshi.. BNP came to power 3 times without Hindu Vote.



That Cartoon reminds me of Bangkim's famous short story Kadombini:

Kadombini moria proman korilo je she more nai (Kadombini died to prove that she did not die before)

Thanks bro from exposing Awami false flag operations and propaganda. Here in PDF Indians and their agent ALers are hell bent on establishing an alternate universe of reality with their shameless propaganda. Truth is really stranger than fiction. Who would have believed that human beings could go so low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

Nice to see Bangladeshi memebers comments here. I appreciate BD members. Hope the BD govt will take care of diverted souls..

By the way its BD internal matter...


----------



## deep.ocean

Hope Lamaati Terrorist will be taken good care by RAWami League and Hindus will again feel safe and secure there.. Aamen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

1.The stage managed protest by BAL supporters ws far outweighed by the enthusiastic support Khaleda received. It was a good and mature gesture by the Leader of the Opposition.

2. If any party is to be censored for using religion in politics, then BAL is the first candidate. They have frightened the small community into a hostage vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

so why exactly are they attacking minorities if they have conflict of views with the govt?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> @WebMaster I will highly appreciate is you reopen the following thread and merge this one with that. @Loki misusing his mod power closed that thread without any valid reason. I hope you will look into the matter of biased decision taken by certain mod and closing of threads without any valid reason when it does not suit with his/her interest or agenda.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...t-men-torch-hindu-temple-houses-noakhali.html
> 
> 
> The following thread can also be merged with the above one...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...leader-held-inciting-anti-hindus-attacks.html



How are you so sure that Jamat is carrying out the attacks on Hindu establishment? The report you posted no where says it's been carried out by Jamat. Though I wouldn't believe if it did, we've been seeing their reporting these days. Let's have a look on some points 1st:

1. One after one minority attacks are taking places there.. surprisingly, our police can't arrest a single guy. When one opposition party member can't even raise voice against govt. standing on the street, has to take bullet, how come they go for vandalizing and remain unnoticed by police,RAB, BDR, Chapati League? Only some privileged group can remain unnoticed.

2. Fortunately, one or two such events got unveiled. While vandalizing Shahid Minar in Bogra one Jubo League member was caught red handed, later he was shown as mental patient  .

3. After Taki's dead body was found, media instantly pointed finger to Jamat because his father is a Gonojagoron circus leader. At the same time some other figures of that locality pointed finger to notorious Shamim Osman, the BAL goon. Among the figures who claimed this were Taki's father himself, Kobori and Ivy, the mayor. 

Now, don't mix up your personal issue with national one. You could hate Jamat but for your personal hatred you can't demand them to be painted as the attackers. There are many who personally hate BAL, if they once do the same...how would it be? 

I simply like to stand against any unjust, the Bangladesh cause meant to be so back in 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EzioAltaïr

kalu_miah said:


> Your misdeeds and crimes in our land mass started in 1950's and it still continues. Just stay out of our matters. We know how you helped starting in 1950's using your agents in Awami League. Don't ever try to help. You were never welcome, you are not welcome now, you will never be welcome. Just stay out, period.



Then try to keep us out, or stop whining.


----------



## Skallagrim

jbond197 said:


> so why exactly are they attacking minorities if they have conflict of views with the govt?



They MUST attack Hindus to serve the purpose of Awami League (so that they lose local and international support and can get banned in the process)! Millions of people are ready to believe that an Islamic party is persecuting minorities. They don't have time or intellect to think that Jamaat is now fighting for their very existence and now it's no time to attack minorities even if it's their favorite pastime.

How come Jamaatis vandalize a temple in Gopalgonj- the Mecca of Awami League?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Skallagrim said:


> They MUST attack Hindus to serve the purpose of Awami League (so that they lose local and international support and can get banned in the process)! Millions of people are ready to believe that an Islamic party is persecuting minorities. They don't have time or intellect to think that Jamaat is now fighting for their very existence and now it's no time to attack minorities even if it's their favorite pastime.



OTOH by attacking atheists and painting them as enemies of islam, by attacking Hindus and their temples and by protraying as the real culprits behind the anti-jamaat movement jamaat is playing to their strengths. If jamaat does not show themselves as the true saviours of islam, then what is their place in an overcrowded political scene?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

who is the mod here??
on topic-bad news.


----------



## Skallagrim

fateh71 said:


> OTOH by attacking atheists and painting them as enemies of islam, by attacking Hindus and their temples and by protraying as the real culprits behind the anti-jamaat movement jamaat is playing to their strengths. If jamaat does not show themselves as the true saviours of islam, then what is their place in an overcrowded political scene?



If you think attacking minorities or their temples is the right means to gain political support in BD you are wrong. Also murderers of the atheist blogger were arrested and to the frustration of Awami and their ilks those were not Jamaati. Even the people who pioneered anti-'atheist-bloggers' movement are not Jamaatis, though you may have the impression because right now anything going against BAL govt is being blamed on Jamaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

Thread reopened. 

In the meantime, keep discussions civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Hindu goddess idol vandalised - bdnews24.com


----------



## kalu_miah

True to form India affiliated news websites publishing possible false propaganda and Indian volunteers trying to use this web forum as echo chambers to increase effect of this possible false propaganda.


----------



## the just

So in retrospect-we are to understand-when minorities were attacked in BNP's time it was BNP who did that to make AL look bad.Now in Al's time minority is being attacked again but this time its not the gov:in question but again BNP is responsible. Problem is how many of us are that much stupid to not to understand the AL gov:equation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> True to form India affiliated news websites publishing possible false propaganda and* Indian volunteers trying to use this web forum* as echo chambers to increase effect of this possible false propaganda.






This is a defence forum ( Pakistan defence forum) not meant for internal politics of Banlgadesh.

Some earlier Bangladeshi posters create wrong image of people of Bangladesh in this forum but now reality is infront of every one. Every single Bangladeshi want to destroy terror group like jamat from its soil.


----------



## kalu_miah

DRDO said:


> This is a defence forum ( Pakistan defence forum) not meant for internal politics of Banlgadesh.
> 
> Some earlier Bangladeshi posters create wrong image of people of Bangladesh in this forum but now reality is infront of every one. Every single Bangladeshi want to destroy terror group like jamat from its soil.



Question is why Indians are so eager to create a false image of Bangladesh as a terrorist infested state, while they cannot prevent terrorism and insurgency in their own state?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Question is why Indians are so eager to create a false image of Bangladesh as a terrorist infested state, while they cannot prevent terrorism and insurgency in their own state?



Just stop mentioning India in each of post then not even a single Indian will look at this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

DRDO said:


> Just stop mentioning India in each of post then not even a single Indian will look at this section.



I will stop mentioning India only when I see your govt. has stopped meddling in our country using its agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

DRDO said:


> Just stop mentioning India in each of post then not even a single Indian will look at this section.



Tell your gov/politicians to stop interfering in BD's internal matter then not even a single Bangladeshi will mention India ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Question is why Indians are so eager to create a false image of Bangladesh as a terrorist infested state, while they cannot prevent terrorism and insurgency in their own state?



I think you just answered your own question 



kalu_miah said:


> I will stop mentioning India only when I see your govt. has stopped meddling in our country using its agents.





the just said:


> Tell your gov/politicians to stop interfering in BD's internal matter then not even a single Bangladeshi will mention India ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## malgudi

DRDO said:


> I think you just answered your own question



These guys are so funny, it's a pity they dont realise it!

I mean theres this conspiracy theory book named India doctrine written by this dude, and its a sticky thread! I am fairly new, so dont recollect but I do recall one instance where this another guy mentioned that Pranab Mukherjee will be carrying out espionage operations (ala James bond) during his visit to Bangladesh. And every other thread is related to India, directly or indirectly. So it should be rather obvious that Indians will come out and participate in discussions. And when Indians do come and whip their backside and give it on a platter, these guys start whining to mods and complain that this is BD's internal matter bla bla bla!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

The only proven case of a Hindu being killed due to violence is the case of Bishwajit who was openly killed by awami chapatti league. Secular chapatti leaguers didn&#8217;t spare the guy even when he screamed out that he is a hindu.

And as for the constant media farting by daily farting star and likes , isn&#8217;t it quite obvious how &#8220;credible&#8221; these propaganda outlets are? Lets see some their shameless propaganda farts blaming JI that got exposed so far:


-Vandalism of shahid minar. A awami juboleague cader caught red handed while trying to vandalise it .
Daily Manab Zamin | ??????? ???? ????? ???????? ??? ????? ???? ?????? ???? ???, ?????? ??????

-The murder of Tanvir taki. The father of the victim himself along with the mayor of narayanganj accused the infamous shamin Osman for the murder. 
Daily Manab Zamin | ????? ??????? ???? ????? ?????? ???? ? ????

-No proof of Jamat involvement in blogger Rajib killing so far. 5 students arrested but no proven link with bogymen JI/shibir.

-Who started ramu vandalism? There are pics in leading dailies showing awami local leaders leading the mob to vandalise the temples. Amardesh site is down so can&#8217;t give the link.

Apart from chapatti league and its worshippers no one believes awami propaganda fart outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

why isn't the Army stepping in, BAL is shooting protesters arresting them & is ruling the country by brute force a combination of police force mixed with chatro league, its high time the Army took charge & put an end to this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

@ BD Army

Save the nation from this Jalim Awami League, otherwise go to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

genmirajborgza786 said:


> why isn't the Army stepping in, BAL is shooting protesters arresting them & is ruling the country by brute force a combination of police force mixed with chatro league, its high time the Army took charge & put an end to this



Army is suppose to guard nation from external thread, every nation dint allows army to interfere in civil matters.


----------



## my2cents

genmirajborgza786 said:


> why isn't the Army stepping in, BAL is shooting protesters arresting them & is ruling the country by brute force a combination of police force mixed with chatro league, its high time the Army took charge & put an end to this



instead of allowing army to interfere in politics, they should be told to mind the borders. When will you learn not to mix things??? If you don't like your leaders then elect new ones. 

Every time army steps in, your democratic institutions get weakened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

DRDO said:


> Just stop mentioning India in each of post then not even a single Indian will look at this section.



He's obsessed and his credibility is zero, his real value is entertainment. Check out the 5-6 threads on rohingya riots in myanmar threads that person opened. He managed to get India's hand into it right at the outset and then in typical style cried us a river on why indians were spreading propaganda!!!

Precious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

DRDO said:


> Army is suppose to guard nation from external thread, every nation dint allows army to interfere in civil matters.





my2cents said:


> instead of allowing army to interfere in politics, they should be told to mind the borders. When will you learn not to mix things??? If you don't like your leaders then elect new ones.
> 
> Every time army steps in, your democratic institutions get weakened.



Indians care for BD waaaaaaaaaaay too much.So much that its really frightening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

my2cents said:


> instead of allowing army to interfere in politics, they should be told to mind the borders. When will you learn not to mix things??? If you don't like your leaders then elect new ones.
> 
> Every time army steps in, your democratic institutions get weakened.



The military is a stakeholder in the politics of Bangladesh. It is a state within a state. It's just how things are here. 

And FYI, it is Bangladesh Border Guard (BGB) that is responsible for guarding border regions. They have recently been deployed to take care of the riots. 

Deploying the military near the bordering regions is an indication of inciting a war. 

I've also wondered about the current leaders as you say. Many a times. 

See, Khaleda Zia has had a maximum education level of grade VII. Her previous work experience is that of gutting fishes in the kitchen. Hasina is similar. 

Though, they have managed to arrange the power structure in such a way that the power is concentrated to them. Without them, the party wouldn't function well. 

And as much as I want alternatives to them, I afraid it is really just a dream. It takes money to do politics. And a lot of money needed to start a political party. 

Not many would want to put funds into a new political party since their business interests are secured. 

No gentlemen would dare get into Bangladesh's low quality politics. Those two are the harbingers of the doom that is befalling the nation's politics. 

A third party is not feasible or realistic, and this had been already stated by the nation's leading experts on political science. Especially Akbar Ali Khan. 

Noble laureate, Muhammad Yunus mildly flirted with politics. And that incurred the wrath of Hasina. 

Nonetheless, both women are dangerously incapable individuals. And that is where much of the problem is. 

Emotions can be a good way to start off as a young nation as was in the case of 71'. But it can only lead to disaster in later stages. Especially when the rule of the law is not followed and enforced. And that is what is happening now. 

The military, along with the international community are the insurers of whatever damage may come. 

Now, it is only a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Now, it is only a matter of time.



How many more days you reckon?


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> How many more days you reckon?



Impossible to say.


----------



## Ammyy

Minority groups blame politicians for attacks - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#8216;Miscreants&#8217; set Gazipur temple on fire*

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/03/22/miscreants-set-gazipur-temple-on-fire

Gazipur Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-03-22 09:31:26.0 Updated: 2013-03-22 09:32:16.0







Unidentified miscreants set a Hindu temple ablaze at Gazipur Sadar Upazila in the wee hours on Friday.

The temple was set on fire at around 3am Friday at the Keshurita Modhyaparha Shri Shri Laximata Mandir in the upazila, the temple&#8217;s management committee chief Shyamal Chandra Das told bdnews24.com.

But the locals managed to douse the flames quickly, he said. &#8220;Four idols in the temple were damaged.&#8221;

He, however, could not say who the perpetrators were.

Sadar Upzila Nirbahi Officer Fouzia Rahman visited the site in the morning and assured that legal measures would be taken over the matter.

After Bangladesh&#8217;s first war crimes tribunal awarded death sentence to Jamaat-e-Islami leader and war criminal Delwar Hossain Sayedee on Feb 28, the activists of Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir have been carrying out violent attacks across the country.

Many Hindu temples and households were attacked, vandalised and torched since then in different parts of the country.


----------

